# 17 nights at Royal Pacific and still didn`t want to leave



## schumigirl

Well, it`s been a couple of years since I`ve done a trip report....I almost don`t know where to begin.

We`ve been staying at RPR for our whole trip since 2009. We have stayed elsewhere on previous trips but once we stayed here, we knew we didn`t want to stay anywhere else when we come to Orlando. It really is our home from home. We don`t visit Disney at all so it`s proximity to the Universal parks that we love so much is just ideal and suits us down to the ground. The hotel is just beautiful. As soon as you walk in you are made to feel like an old friend returning. It`s nice when people remember you from previous years. The staff here are so wonderful and nothing is too much trouble.

We are most definitely not planners!!! That would be a nightmare for us if we had to seriously plan anything. We don`t want to make restaurant reservations ahead of time.......we decide on the day where we ant to eat and if it`s too long a wait......we`ll try another day. We usually decide on the day or the night before what our plans are for the next day. It suits us. Having 17 days means we are never in a rush to do anything. We do have place we like to eat at every year, but that`s about as much as we plan. We do make arrangements to meet up with friends we have met from on here too.

So there`s me Carole, very happy homemaker, wife and mum to the most wonderful husband and son you could ever hope to have. We are lucky with the business DH is in he has a lot of time off so we do spend a ridiculous amount of time together according to my friends ........and DS is in his second year of a 5 year course at university studying Chemical Engineering, thankfully he has his fathers brains. We`re not sure at the moment if DS will be able to come next year due to work placements, but we`ll worry about that another time. It will be different and strange when he stops coming with us. We do feel lucky he still enjoys coming with us this far.

So when we got back from our trip last year which was in July......only because our DS was having back surgery in August and then starting University in September, would never go again in July unless I REALLY had to, but we were home days before I started to mentally plan this year. We love going September time, it`s so quiet and the weather is perfect usually so we looked at things like when DH was off and when DS uni started up and we decided to fly out 12th September till the 29th. That seemed to suit us and finally I would be celebrating my birthday in Orlando. DH had his birthday twice here when we visited in August, but I had missed mine here previously so I was very happy.

Then there was the waiting for flights to come out. We always fly Virgin Atlantic so as soon as they were released we got them booked. Now people always tell us we should wait, but as long is we are happy with the price I`m not bothered. We have no interest in flying indirect either so we know what we want. It`s a long enough flight to Orlando without having to make stops, but each to their own. So flights booked along with extra legroom seats which are a godsend on long flights. It`s only an extra couple of inches...but it makes a difference if the person in front reclines.

Hotel was booked soon after along with our car hire from USRentacar. We have used them every year and they are always good, have never had any issues with them. The people at the hire desks in Orlando....different story.....
But anyway we booked a 7 seater SUV......it`s usually a Tahoe or similar but we give the guy in the garage an incentive and we always end up with a Suburban which we love to drive. We had and Expedition last year as our usual guy wasn't there....took it back it was horrible to drive. Anyway flights, hotel and car hire sorted now to book our hotel for the night before we fly.

We always stay at the Radisson at Manchester airport. It`s handy as we just have to walk down an internal walkway to the terminals. We stay here a lot even of we are flying off to see a European Grand Prix as it`s just so handy. We usually book a normal room and have a single bed put in for DS, but this year we booked a family room which is 2 rooms and this included our parking for 19 days. Another thing booked.

Next was travel insurance which we always get as soon as everything is booked. Was worried about then charging ridiculous costs for DS after having back surgery but as it was over 6 months it didn`t count. Thankfully he fully recovered with no issues.

So by November last year we had everything booked and just had to sit and wait till September came around. I had a trip to New York in between which meant I didn`t feel it as long a gap as dh and ds. I went in April for a week with my niece and my mum and it was just wonderful. I truly loved NY and can`t wait to go back. Seeing all the sights I had seen on tv and catching up with relatives on Long Island that we hadn`t seen in such a long time. I could live on Long Island!! My niece and I stayed in Manhattan while my mum stayed with her sister and we met up a few times. It was lovely but I did miss my boys a lot. We did all the touristy things including seeing Wicked which I just loved, central Park, Rockefeller, Empire State...morning and evening and so much more. Mum and I are going back next May for 2 weeks, staying with my aunt but having 5 days in the city just the 2 of us this time. Looking forward to that.

But anyway.......after a long and surprisingly beautiful summer in the UK September came around.

Wed 11th September

I had spent the previous night chatting to a friend and saying I couldn`t believe it was finally here, but it was and I suddenly had a panic I had forgotten something important........I hate that feeling. But as time went on I realised it was just worry. DH wasn't arriving home till the morning so I had everything packed and put in the right place so he could sleep for a few hours in the morning before we set off at lunchtime, I wouldn`t be disturbing him then.

DS an I had breakfast and then mooched around trying to be quiet but willing him to get up bless him!! He finally got up around 11.30 and we got the luggage in the car and set off the 3 and a bit hour drive to Manchester for our overnight stay. The weather was foul, I wish I had taken pictures of the weather as it was so bad, roads were not fun to drive on and didn`t make for a nice relaxing journey. We always stop for lunch at a diner and did so again, usually just sandwiches and coffee to keep us going till dinner at night in the hotel. So after we ate we set off again but it took longer between the weather and we hit major roadworks so that slowed us down a bit, but we were in no rush as as far as we were concerned our holiday had begun...we were on our way.

Arrived at the hotel around 4.30 and it was still raining....heavy! DH dropped us off at the door or as close as he could, left us with the luggage and went around to park the car. We went up to check in on the 3rd floor when the girl told us we couldn`t check in there as we had a business room booked, we had to go to the top floor. Well that was odd as I had booked a family room but she assured us it was correct. So we headed up the top floor and saw Executive Check in......I was still convinced she had got it wrong......but no it was correct........she gave us our room keycards and we went down a floor not knowing what to expect. We were very pleased to see we had been been given an upgraded room that had been refurbished. They were beautiful and actually made me wish we were staying more than one night

Apologies for the size of pics......can`t quite work out how to make them smaller 

our room




DS room




















So we kinda mooched around and looked out the window for a bit as we had  a runway view again. Someone said they now charge an extra fifteen pounds a night for this but we were not charged that. The weather was still awful but it is nice looking at it when you are inside all nice and warm





We loved the rooms, and they were purple.....almost as if they knew......for those that don`t know I LOVE anything purple......if it`s purple I`ll buy it....even if I don`t need it......I`ll find a place for it. So we sat and made some tea, then went for a walk down to the terminal.










They have a couple of shops this side so we picked up some magazines and bits and bobs before heading back to hotel. We usually go to the pool but this year we didn`t bother we went into the lounge for a drink as it was too early for dinner. The restaurant area here has all been refurbished and is lovely. Food is always a hit and a miss for us but instead of going somewhere else we decided to give it a try again.

In the bar Tom had a beer and I had a cocktail in a skull....it wasn`t great to be honest but I drank most of it.....it had a real kick though!!





After this we went through to dinner. The restaurant is really nice and staff were lovely but the food wasn`t great. I don`t mind paying a lot of money if it`s good but this was just ok. DS enjoyed his, he had plain chicken and fries, DH had pizza and I ordered the steak......should have waited till the states for that. Had some wine as well which was nice





Decisions Decisions





So after a very ok dinner we headed back upstairs to our room. We planned to watch some tv and watch some planes taking off. Weather was still awful. I did take some pics of the bathroom DS had, but Photobucket has limited how many pics you can store for free, so although we have every single pic on the laptop, they are not all on PB. I won`t pay them for more storage, so don`t have all the 1300 or so pictures we took on it. 





By 10.30 we were all ready for bed. We arranged a wake up call for 5.15am, set the alarm on the TV's in both rooms.....and set my own little alarm......maybe a little over the top but it`s our biggest worry is sleeping in and missing the plane. Not much chance of that as we are all usually awake before the alarms go off anyway, excitement takes care of that!!!

The beds were just heavenly to sleep on......and it was so quiet we really did have a wonderful nights sleep in them, which was a good thing as travel day is such a long one.


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Thanks for starting this!! I am excited to read about your long Florida vacation!


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for starting your trippie today...can't wait to read more

Congrats on the pretty purple room upgrade...I know you were in heaven


----------



## tlinus

Looking forward to more, more, more

And I hear you on the purple. I LOOOOOOOOVE purple. Anything Purple!!!


----------



## wiigirl

Following along!


----------



## macraven

_when i saw that the blanket on the bed was purple, i KNEW this was the perfect room for youse !!
noticed a purple suitcase in one of the pics.....




beautiful pictures, beautiful family.


your boy looks like daddy!



i am thrilled you are doing this trippie.
i'll be checking it constantly._


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo!  Following along!


----------



## schumigirl

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Thanks for starting this!! I am excited to read about your long Florida vacation!



Thanks.....I hope you enjoy it 



tink1957 said:


> Thanks for starting your trippie today...can't wait to read more
> 
> Congrats on the pretty purple room upgrade...I know you were in heaven



LOL......it was such a gorgeous room, could have stayed longer!!



tlinus said:


> Looking forward to more, more, more
> 
> And I hear you on the purple. I LOOOOOOOOVE purple. Anything Purple!!!



Yay.....my purple twin....I found you 



wiigirl said:


> Following along!



Nice to have you along for the ride.......



macraven said:


> _when i saw that the blanket on the bed was purple, i KNEW this was the perfect room for youse !!
> noticed a purple suitcase in one of the pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful pictures, beautiful family.
> 
> 
> your boy looks like daddy!
> 
> 
> 
> i am thrilled you are doing this trippie.
> i'll be checking it constantly._



Aww thanks.....yes he does look like his dad.....except when he sleeps......he looks just like me when I was younger. 

I tried for a whole new set of purple luggage I had spied before we set off this year.....I was unanimously outvoted!!! 



Lynne G said:


> Wahoo!  Following along!



Hey nice to have you along Lynne 

Trying to sort Photobucket out........then I can carry on!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Thursday 12th September.....Travel Day

Well, we needn`t have set any of the alarms.....we were all wide awake just before 5am....typical. But as we were awake we might as well get up......well I did anyway. They both like to take their time in the mornings....I`m more jump up and lets get this adventure started. But, it was early so I contained my excitement and gently opened the connecting door to DS room to make sure he didn`t go back to sleep. Not much chance with me rumbling about!!
I jumped in the shower first as it takes me longer to get sorted with drying and straightening my hair. The shower was one of the best I have ever been in.......but after a while I thought I better get out as DH was waiting. DS had his own shower so no big queue. Didn`t take us that long and as it started to get light we saw it was still raining!! Now I don`t mind the rain, in fact I love to fly out of the UK when it`s dull grey and miserable when I know I`m flying in to sunshine and heat so it was nice to see today.

We put all out clothes we had on yesterday into a bag and before we check out and hand our car keys over to the hotel DH takes the bag to the car. They take the car offsite while we are away, and it`s waiting for us when we get back. So by 6.30 we were checking out and heading down the walkway to Terminal 2. As usual we are far too early.....we had done online checkin the day before so could have arrived later, but we like to be early and take our time. There was a few people before us in the queue for bag drop so we stood till the opened the desk. Got to desk and for some reason my boarding card wouldn`t print....the other 2 were fine but she had to manually do something to mine......I wondered why!! Anyway got upstairs and through security........I usually set off the metal detectors but this time I was ok....it was DH who got frisked and checked. As usual there was no reason, but it`s usually always one of us.  

Stopped in at a café for breakfast, just some cereal and toast for DS and I, DH had a bacon sandwich....well had to search for the bacon but it was there somewhere!!! But had a lovely cup of tea as it would be my last tea till we came home as we only drink coffee in the States.....much nicer. After eating spent the mandatory time in duty free where I got my Chanel Chance eau fraiche perfume I was after, part of my birthday present. Got a few other bits and some sandwiches in case food on plane wasn`t good. It`s usually a hit or a miss with Virgin. Saw where our plane was leaving from and sat and waited till we were called.









It was the 2 engine A330 we were travelling in......I like 4 engines......we have been on this plane before and I know it`s safe....but I would prefer the 4 engine Jumbo Jet......I knew we were coming home in that but would have liked it going out too......I`m a worrier  Anyway as usual they shout you in rows, now DH was sitting behind us as the extra leg room seats were in rows of 2 so he was called before us. So we sat till we were called next......joined the queue and I handed her my boarding card and showed her my passport and as she scanned the card it made a rather unpleasant beeping sound.......I just looked at her and straight away a woman officer appeared by my side and asked me to go with her. I nearly passed out with fright.....DS card scanned fine and he followed me while this lady led me by the arm to an area just beyond where you turn to get on the plane.....she addressed me by name and asked who I was travelling with today........I was a bit worried at this point as she had told DS to board. Anyway, there were two other officers a male and a female the female asked if it was ok to frisk me and the male asked if he could search my hand luggage.....I said of course you can......this only lasted a few moments but wow......she then said I could go, it was just a random extra security check!!!! Bloomin heck.....it had to be me....they were really nice about it, very non threatening but it was a bit scary for a second......so I got on the plane, DS had waited half way down the gangway as he was worried I wouldn`t appear......lol. Excitement over for now I got on the plane. I took the window seat this time. Seats were good and comfy which was ideal as it was going to be a long flight.

We settled down and had the usual food served, it was edible. Had a glass of wine as I hoped I would be able to fall asleep at some point. We always drink plenty of water though. The flight ended up taking well over 9 hours, I slept for about half an hour watched Modern Family...twice. There was no movies I wanted to see and the ones I did try and watch were awful .......it kinda dragged a bit until we reached the US coastline.......it`s always better when you can see something other than cloud or water.   









Finally we started getting nearer to Orlando....you can feel everyone getting excited on the plane. In the middle of the journey there`s always a lull where everyone is either resting or watching movies, but when the captain announces it won`t be long till we start descending everyone perks up.

Love this view, it`s about 10 minutes till we land





We have never had a bad landing here and this one was no different, very smooth and we think we`re going to burst with excitement to get off the plane.......it always seems to take ages though. We all stand up and wait as we`ve been on our bottoms for far too long. Finally very slowly we start to trickle off. Thank the crew for getting us there safely and for looking after us so well. Head down to immigration. We seem to be the only plane in our little hub, sometimes the other UK flights beat us in and the queues can be horrific, but today we seem to be lucky!! Get near the front and it`s our turn. Get a really friendly officer and when DH has his turn to be fingerprinted and scanned the system collapses........the whole immigration system!!! We couldn`t believe our luck....bad luck that is.....DS jokes it was my fault for being held up earlier. It doesn`t seem funny at this point. The ppor girl tried everything, she explained if it goes down in one place it`s usually all over. How long were we going to be we wondered. Managers appeared and it took quite a while to sort out but eventually it was and we got through our luggage that was wandering endlessly around the carousel. Got it up and got on the monorail....yay....we were nearly home.

Car rental next. This is always funny. We prepay and have all the insurance and extra driver in our package we pay for, but they always try and sell you stuff you don`t need....extra insurance......don`t need it.....sat nav.....don`t need it......extra driver.....don`t need it got it.......upgrade your car sir.........don`t need to........and so it goes on. We also always write on the agreements that no upgrades required or agreed to, have heard of people having charges added to their card after they leave. So it`s a hassle especially after a long flight but it has to be done. But this year it was a breeze.......asked if we were happy with a Tahoe....we said yep it`s fine.....and that was it. Sign and we were off to the garage. We are thinking we got off lucky there......no hard sell for the first time.

One of our favourite bits is coming out of the airport doors and feeling the Florida heat........it`s the best feeling in the world......if you ignore the exhaust fumes from the ME buses..lol. So got to the hire cars and DH grabs one of the young lads and slips him $30 and asks if he has a Suburban we can have.......Yes sir he says.......points us to a big shiny black suburban.......just what we wanted (like in Criminal Minds) so we get packed up get our new paperwork and head off. It costs a fortune to upgrade to one of those at the desk so tipping the guy works great.

When we get out on the road it always amazes us how familiar the roads are to us and how much we feel at home driving on them. We all have huge smiles on our faces as we drive along the road and turn off at Universal Boulevard heading for home. The drive is warm and welcoming and then we see Dr Doom, HP Castle for the first time this year.....then RPR. Not long now.

Get into the car park, we always self park and take the cases up to the lobby it`s easy as there are crossings and a walkway contrary to a comment on Trip Advisor.......we are immediately welcomed by the guys stood at the entrance. We always take our time here and walk slowly into the lobby....taking in every moment, but we`re here.

DS sits with luggage while we check in. It`s not that busy so we are sorted in not time at all. We are going to be in T1 for a couple of nights till our room in T3 is ready. They were doing a massive cleaning program in T3, so it was no problem to wait a couple of days. We get our luggage in to the room and we do have a kind of pool view. We partially get unpacked, just enough for a couple of days.....freshen up and head to Jakes for dinner.













A cool drink was in order for us........we were ready for it, even though we were tired the adrenelin kicks in from somewhere. So we thought about what we wanted to eat. 

DH had the bomber burger





DS had turkey burger..I stole his onions





I had the pulled pork sandwich with sweet potato fries





Now we were tired, so we may not have enjoyed it as much as we normally do but most of my sweet potato fries were raw, DS burger was quite dry...did mention the fries were raw and he apologised. I know we should have maybe complained more as they would have sorted it out but by this time I just wanted to sleep. So it wasn`t a great start for food but that could have been us. Wheels was the guy looking after us.......super nice guy!!

We were trying to stay awake a bit longer, so headed up to Orchids lounge where I had a gorgeous Ginger cocktail, Tom had a beer and DS had water....to splash on his face at this point. We stayed till 9.30, but eventually we gave in and went to our room. We were all unconscious in about 5 minutes, we had been on the go 21 hours.

Tomorrow is my birthday


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - you did master photobucket!  Great to finally be able to associate 'a face' with the name, you have a lovely family.

Having extra attention @ the airport on an international flight isn't the best way to start out a trip but it appears as though you settled in well @ RPH...welcome back to your second home


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!! I always like the thrill of the first day.  Sorry immigration was such a delay.  

I love the Florida heat too.  It means I'm on vacation!

I already miss the RP hotel!

Great pictures!


----------



## macraven

_still with you and reading._


----------



## Metro West

Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole - you did master photobucket!  Great to finally be able to associate 'a face' with the name, you have a lovely family.
> 
> Having extra attention @ the airport on an international flight isn't the best way to start out a trip but it appears as though you settled in well @ RPH...welcome back to your second home



Thank you.....I quite like them too  yes it wasn't the best start, but could laugh about it later......just!



Lynne G said:


> Yay!! I always like the thrill of the first day.  Sorry immigration was such a delay.
> 
> I love the Florida heat too.  It means I'm on vacation!
> 
> I already miss the RP hotel!
> 
> Great pictures!



Thanks........first day is the best and yep I miss it too 



macraven said:


> _still with you and reading._



 hoped you would be!!



Metro West said:


> Looking forward to reading more!



Wondered where you were .......nice to have you along 

Will catch up with next day tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## tink1957

I don't know how I missed your update yesterday

 Oh the joy of the first day of a trip...too bad you had the crap scared out of you by security.  I know all was forgotten when you felt that Florida sun.

Keep up the good work


----------



## kirstenb1

I love reading trip reports from those of you who travel so far.  It's fun to hear what you like in America.  You guys are cracking me up with your rental car upgrade strategy, I love it!!!  I'll tuck it away if we ever fly again (we usually drive down from Virginia).  You have such a nice looking family--can't wait to hear/see more about your trip!!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I don't know how I missed your update yesterday
> 
> Oh the joy of the first day of a trip...too bad you had the crap scared out of you by security.  I know all was forgotten when you felt that Florida sun.
> 
> Keep up the good work



Thanks Vicki......yes it was forgotten quite quickly thankfully 



kirstenb1 said:


> I love reading trip reports from those of you who travel so far.  It's fun to hear what you like in America.  You guys are cracking me up with your rental car upgrade strategy, I love it!!!  I'll tuck it away if we ever fly again (we usually drive down from Virginia).  You have such a nice looking family--can't wait to hear/see more about your trip!!



Aww thank you for the nice comments Kirsten.......glad you`re enjoying it!! I would love to be able to just drive down to Orlando.
Nice to have you reading along


----------



## schumigirl

Friday 13th September......Happy Birthday to me 

Well, we all had just the best nights sleep ever!! Those beds at RP are so comfy and the pillows just suit what I like to sleep on....like big fluffy marshmallows. It takes me a few seconds to remember I`m there and slowly open my eyes...it`s 7 am. The other 2 are still asleep so I slowly pull back the curtains to let a little bit of light in....it`s not really light yet but I can see people milling around the pool area getting it set up for the day. I love that full first day feeling, knowing the whole trip is in front of you and everything to look forward to.

Which reminds me then it`s my birthday......35 if anybody asks  So I start to make little coughing noises to encourage them to wake up......eventually I have to revert to just shaking DH who is consciously ignoring me....but smiling at the same time  So they waken and wish me happy birthday....I want my presents!!! Now I am a bit of a child when it comes to presents so I`m keen to open what I know they have packed.....they thought I wouldn`t notice them sneaking little things in the cases. So DH explains it`s only my cards and a couple of things to open as I`m going for a ring from Tiffany later. I don`t wear rings generally, just wedding band and engagement ring but thought I might like one for my other hand.

So I open the gifts and cards and have some earrings, a purple scarf, and 80`s cd I wanted and perfume.....I was very pleased. I had some other gifts at home but they were too big to pack and pointless as I didn`t need them here. I put my cards up and  we all showered and got ready to go for breakfast. It`s tradition we always go to Orchids first morning, so that`s what we did. I had pancakes as they have a new machine that makes them fresh, DS had cereal and DH had his usual croissant. It was lovely as always and we saw Elsa who has worked there for years, she is lovely and seems to remember everyone!!

Because we are here for 17 nights we don`t start doing the parks till Sunday as we have a 14 day ticket. Last year we couldn`t wait and paid for 1 day entrance what it cost for our 14 day ticket.....not this year. We were going to take it easy first few days. Stepping out into the Floridian sunshine makes us smile even more.......we walk down to get our car and the weather is just beautiful, slowly at first then we remember we have no sun cream on and start walking quicker......we burn very easy.

We headed to Wal-Mart on Turkey lake road for  a few bits and bobs like suncream and to see a lady we have known for quite a few years now. She works in Wal-Mart and we have gotten to know her and always stop by to chat to her a few times each visit. She`s a lovely lady and is always delighted to see us. So we chat to her, have a wander around get what we need and head off to Mall at Millenia....our favourite mall anywhere.

By the time we got there it was lunchtime, so we headed up to the foodcourt....we love it up there. So much choice and so cheap to eat. We head straight for Firehouse Sub.......a definite favourite of ours

DS has plain turkey





DH has NY Steamer.....don`t remember everything that was in it





And I have the King Hawaiian.....pulled pork, BBQ sauce and coleslaw.........it is lush!!!





Now I am full after this but Kyle LOVES chocolate cake......especially Linda`s chocolate fudge cake from Cheesecake Factory........it`s huge, and he spends all year thinking about when he`ll get to have it again









That is one happy boy!!! I hate chocolate cake........I like Chocolate and I like cake.......but just not together. This is one of the biggest richest cakes I have ever seen. Usually he finishes it, but today he just can`t quite make it.....so DH is "allowed" to finish it for him. We sit for 10 minutes or so just people watching and letting our lunch settle before we set off. 

One of the first things we notice is the Lindt shop is not there anymore, that was a staple visit for us there and Yankee Candle is also gone. But we head to Tiffany. I love this store.........as I walked in I put my head down to check my bag.....I didn`t notice the 6 foot tall very wide security man stood at the entry ....so when he said Good afternoon Ma-am.........I jumped about 6 feet in the air............early prep for HHN...........he laughed and apologised......should have been me apologising for being such a jumper!! Anyway went through and had a look at the rings....I had an idea what I wanted after poring over the website for months.....and I saw the one I really liked immediately.....tried it on.......didn`t like it!!! It didn`t suit my hand........so after painstakingly searching around I had almost given up when the man brought out one I hadn`t noticed before. It was 2 silver rings attached together....I thought it might feel awkward on my hand but I tried it on and said yep that`s the one!! Easy peasy!! It was gift wrapped while DH paid and then I swanned out with my nice little gift bag a happy bunny.

Wandered around the mall for a bit, got some nice costume jewellery from Macy and some stuff from Bath and Body. We weren`t really wanting to stay much longer as we normally visit 3 or 4 times but we had a quick look in the Apple shop as DH was looking for something new, but it was so busy we left and went back to the hotel. I said I would drive back.....we both love driving in the States and have sometimes had a row over who gets to drive.....lol.....but I got in and I forgot just how big the Suburban is!!! We drive a Mercedes C Class at home.....it`s very sleek and very low....so I feel like Queen of the world driving this Tonka toy!!! As soon as I set off though...I`m loving it.....we say again just how familiar these roads are....we don`t need to think about where we are going it`s automatic now after 7 years. It is very big going in the security gate at RP though so I ask for some guidance......don`t want to clip the box!!! I manage though and get parked quite close at car park is not too busy. 

As we walked into the room I had had 2 sets of balloons delivered and a plate of chocolate covered strawberries 









One was from DH and the other was from the hotel as a little birdie had informed them it was my birthday.....so it was a lovely surprise. There was candy attached to the balloons too!! And a lovely card. There was also a lovely little hand written note from the lady who cleaned our room wishing me a happy birthday and a little poem......a really nice touch.

We got showered, had some strawberries and headed up to Club Lounge before we went out. I had a very large glass of white wine, Kyle had some water and DH had a coke. There was plenty of food laid out, hot choice was Teriyaki chicken and rice....it looked lovely, nice salad, cheese and biscuits, prawn crackers and chilli sauce.......but as were heading out we didn`t have anything, it was just nice to sit and relax for a bit. There wasn`t a lot of people in so it was quiet. Got chatting to some staff who we became so friendly with, they were lovely. I find it really easy to talk to people and love finding out about people, DH says I really would find something nice to talk about with the devil!! But everyone has a story and most people will chat back happily.

So we decide to head for dinner. I had been trying to decide where I wanted to go for my birthday dinner and my first choice would have been Ruths Chris Steakhouse. We went there a couple of years ago and I loved it.....best steak I have ever eaten.......but I knew they hadn`t liked it as much as I did.......so I had eventually said Longhorn Steakhouse........we all love it there and the steaks are always excellent. We go to the one at Lake Buena Vista, our favourite of the 2 places close by. I volunteer to drive there but tell DH he can drive home......then he reminds me I have had a glass....large glass of wine......Darn I had forgotton.......so that`s why he wanted me to have some wine earlier........so DH gets to drive tonight.....method in his reasoning. 

We take a couple of pics on the way out and a lady offers to take on of us all





Our pride and joy to drive






So we`re there in no time and get seated almost straight away. It`s a lovely welcoming restaurant that we`ve eaten at many times so we don`t need to study the menu for long.






DS orders a virgin strawberry daiquiri , I have Blackberry firefly tea......and DH has strawberry lemonade. I have had this cocktail before and it`s gorgeous but very strong......so I only have 1.

DS orders Chicken Tenders....quite predictable for him and he says these are among the best there is....with fries and veg





We decide to have the Porterhouse for 2. I like my steak medium rare.....DH likes his medium........I compromise.....even though it`s my birthday and get it medium praying it wouldn`t be too medium and more medium rare.....well it was fine......





We each cut off a bit before I remembered to take a pic.....it came with a sauce served tableside.....you could add crushed red jalapenos to make it hotter....it was lovely, kind of orangey rosemary flavour, but the steak didn`t really need it to be honest it was delicious





We really enjoyed our meal and no-one had room for dessert so we headed home. We had planned to go do some mini golf at Citywalk, but we were too tired and full too.......so we headed to Orchids lounge where we had some strawberry lemonade and Tom had Sake. It is such a lovely lounge to just sit and chill out in, very relaxing and the staff are always lovely. We were looking for one of the girls who had worked there for years too, didn`t see her so just assumed she had left, but it was only our first full night. It was 10.30 by this time and we were all yawning so off to bed for us. We always sit and chat for a while or until one of us drops off, just about the day, what we have done and how much we`ve enjoyed it......even if it`s not doing much at all. There wasn`t much chatting tonight though we were so tired.

We weren`t sure at this point what we do tomorrow.......we would make up our minds then


----------



## macraven

_the first thread i come to when on the dis is this one.
i eagerly wait for each new installment.




your pictures are so vivid and fantastic!
you really capture the scenes so well.

you look so happy on your birthday.
i was hoping to catch a glimpse of that new birthday ring on your finger but didn't see it.

sounds like your first day back home was special._


----------



## Lynne G

Isn't relaxing one of the best parts of vacation.  What a great birthday day.  Yes, let's see those rings, well 2 rings ring.  

Great pictures.  We love a good steak too.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _the first thread i come to when on the dis is this one.
> i eagerly wait for each new installment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your pictures are so vivid and fantastic!
> you really capture the scenes so well.
> 
> you look so happy on your birthday.
> i was hoping to catch a glimpse of that new birthday ring on your finger but didn't see it.
> 
> sounds like your first day back home was special._





Lynne G said:


> Isn't relaxing one of the best parts of vacation.  What a great birthday day.  Yes, let's see those rings, well 2 rings ring.
> 
> Great pictures.  We love a good steak too.



Thank you both.......It really was one of the best birthdays ever. And yep, very special in a lot of ways.

Here is the ring... I didn`t wear it much in Orlando as we were in the parks most days and didn`t want to scratch it so soon!!


----------



## mrsabbott

Just caught up on your blog!  I was JUST getting ready to say, "Hey!  You didn't post a pic of the Tiffany ring!" when I scrolled down and saw it!  Very cute!  I've always wanted to go shopping at Tiffany's!  Maybe one of these days it will happen!

I have a Suburban!!  It's not as new or nice as your rental, but I do love her!  Her name is Bessie!    She needs some work (new tires, and a few other little things) but she gets me where I need to go and I'm quite attached to her.. even if she is a gas hog!


----------



## kirstenb1

Happy Birthday!!  I love your ring; the twisty effect is very pretty.  I know exactly what you mean about strolling out in the Florida sunshine.  Everything is so lush, it's like being in a greenhouse!!  2 of my favorite stores are Yankee Candle and Bath and Body Works, plus Godiva.  Now you've got me thinking about Christmas shopping!!

It's fun hearing about Club level.  I agree, it would just be a nice place to relax, especially after a day at the parks.  What a sweet surprise back at the room too.

My dream car is an SUV.  Either the Honda Pilot, Toyota Highlander, or Ford Explorer.  My dh is obsessive about gas mileage, so I'll be driving the Camry indefinitely!!  We've been married a long time, so you pick your battles, LOL!!  Regardless, sounds like the Suburban was a good choice to haul all your birthday loot!!

Can't wait to hear about the parks, and your favorite rides!


----------



## tink1957

What a great first full day.  
Awesome birthday... love the ring.
I had to work on my b-day this year but Danielle brought me  lunch with a cupcake... I like yours much better.

Keep those updates coming...it helps me get through the days till our next trip.


----------



## schumigirl

mrsabbott said:


> Just caught up on your blog!  I was JUST getting ready to say, "Hey!  You didn't post a pic of the Tiffany ring!" when I scrolled down and saw it!  Very cute!  I've always wanted to go shopping at Tiffany's!  Maybe one of these days it will happen!
> 
> I have a Suburban!!  It's not as new or nice as your rental, but I do love her!  Her name is Bessie!    She needs some work (new tires, and a few other little things) but she gets me where I need to go and I'm quite attached to her.. even if she is a gas hog!



Thanks......I love shopping at Tiffany.....it feels like a real treat. Definitely plan to get something from there!
I'm very jealous of your suburban  I would love one!!



kirstenb1 said:


> Happy Birthday!!  I love your ring; the twisty effect is very pretty.  I know exactly what you mean about strolling out in the Florida sunshine.  Everything is so lush, it's like being in a greenhouse!!  2 of my favorite stores are Yankee Candle and Bath and Body Works, plus Godiva.  Now you've got me thinking about Christmas shopping!!
> 
> It's fun hearing about Club level.  I agree, it would just be a nice place to relax, especially after a day at the parks.  What a sweet surprise back at the room too.
> 
> My dream car is an SUV.  Either the Honda Pilot, Toyota Highlander, or Ford Explorer.  My dh is obsessive about gas mileage, so I'll be driving the Camry indefinitely!!  We've been married a long time, so you pick your battles, LOL!!  Regardless, sounds like the Suburban was a good choice to haul all your birthday loot!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about the parks, and your favorite rides!



Thanks....I love the ring.......wasn't sure at first but soon as I put it on I loved it. 
I forgot about Godiva........I only discovered we liked their chocolate couple of years ago........very nice!!
Club level is good. We went in a couple of times to just sit and have a coffee when no one else was there, when we were doing laundry.....it was so quiet when they were not serving anything.
With the fuel thing.......you're DH would not like the uk fuel prices......we are so ripped off and love paying the US fuel prices, for us it's a real bargain. I remember one year telling someone what we pay for fuel and she didn't believe us 
We get to the parks soon 



tink1957 said:


> What a great first full day.
> Awesome birthday... love the ring.
> I had to work on my b-day this year but Danielle brought me  lunch with a cupcake... I like yours much better.
> 
> Keep those updates coming...it helps me get through the days till our next trip.



Aww thanks Vicki..........I remember you saying Danielle did that for your birthday that was so nice though.

Going to try and do next day today or tomorrow.......glad you're enjoying it


----------



## kittengal13

I am really loving this Trip Report.. thank you for sharing


----------



## labfan

Great trip report so far and I can't wait to read the rest.
We stayed at Royal Pacific in June for 3 nights and loved it.  Everyone was really nice there.  I would love to be able to stay there longer next time.


----------



## Metro West

I can't wait to relive our night at RusTeak. 

BTW...the NY Steamer has corned beef brisket, pastrami, melted provolone, mustard, mayo and Italian dressing. I love the Engine Company sub...get it every time.


----------



## tweetylori

Oh my gosh, such a FUN report...am loving this...thank you!  Please keep it coming!


----------



## schumigirl

kittengal13 said:


> I am really loving this Trip Report.. thank you for sharing



Thanks KG........nice to have you reading along.....



labfan said:


> Great trip report so far and I can't wait to read the rest.
> We stayed at Royal Pacific in June for 3 nights and loved it.  Everyone was really nice there.  I would love to be able to stay there longer next time.



Glad you are enjoying it..........Royal Pacific is beautiful isn't it



Metro West said:


> I can't wait to relive our night at RusTeak.
> 
> BTW...the NY Steamer has corned beef brisket, pastrami, melted provolone, mustard, mayo and Italian dressing. I love the Engine Company sub...get it every time.



Lol........Tom says thanks.....he couldn't remember either and it's his favourite too. Yep RusTeak coming up next 



tweetylori said:


> Oh my gosh, such a FUN report...am loving this...thank you!  Please keep it coming!



Thank you for the lovely comments.......hope you enjoy the rest of it, nice to have you join us for it


----------



## schumigirl

Saturday 14th September

We all had such a good sleep last night and were awake quite early again. Our body clocks do take time to adjust, we don`t deliberately get up early at the beginning of our trip, it just happens. But we don`t mind as we really do want to make the most of every minute we are there. We take our time and chat about the previous day and have a think about what we might do today. The only thing we ever plan is when we meet our good friend Todd...Metro West on here. We first met at HHN in 2008, and from the next year onwards we have met up several times each visit. We all look forward to meeting up with him, he is so much fun and just about the nicest person you could meet....he`s funny too!! We do have fun together. So we were meeting Todd later that evening at a Restaurant called RusTeak, about a 20  minute drive away. It is the sister restaurant to Teak Neighborhood Grill where we had gone last year for a meal and it was lovely. Todd being local knew this place had opened so we decided to go there. But that was later on so we thought we might like a lazy morning.

After we all got showered we headed over to tower 3 and breakfast. The lounge was very quiet, I think we had missed most people that had maybe left for Early Entry to HP.













The lounge is really nice. We all love the fruit you get in there, so fresh and always being replenished. DH decided to have a doughnut, I had toast and ds had cereal......as usual. He is the definitive creature of habit!! Had some coffee and then decided we would have a morning at the pool. So went down and got changed to head down. The pool was relatively empty, it was nice and peaceful. We sat around near the hot tub area and we were practically on our own. We loaded ourselves with sun cream and settled down for a couple of hours of just chilling. I didn`t actually go in the pool this morning but the 2 of them did and at times were in it alone.  It was lovely just enjoying the heat with a good book and just soaking up the environment we were in.....it was lovely.

All too soon we headed up to get changed and head out to the Outlet centre at the top of International Drive. We don`t spend a lot of time here, but since we had some free days before our park days began we thought it would pass an afternoon. Headed out to the car and my goodness it was really hot today........I can`t ever complain if I am too hot as I just love the heat....but wow I could feel the heat searing through sunscreen!! It only takes 5 minutes or so to get there.......with it being Saturday it was heaving!! We usually go here on a night when it`s cooler and definitely quieter. We decided to valet park and were glad we did....the car park was madness!!!  So handed our car over and headed to the shops. 

Just wandered around and Kyle said he fancied some ice cream........well ice cream for lunch is fine when we`re in the States......he got some chocolate ice cream from Haagen Daas while we headed towards the food court. We didn`t want much as we were eating quite early tonight with Todd so we each had a slice of pizza from Sbarro........I had never tried their pizza till I was in New York and it was lovely.......and very cheap!!! So we had that and a big drink.........we wandered around for  a bit but we all decided it really was too hot so headed back to the hotel. When the valet guy brought the car back it was lovely to have it so cool getting in....worth getting today definitely! 

So we all got showered and changed again.....and headed off to meet Todd. We weren`t sure of the road so we left a bit early in case we got lost......which has been known to happen before. But we needn`t have worried, it was a straight road....more or less!  Todd arrived a few minutes after us...it was so nice to see him again  So with greetings over we headed in to the place. It`s not huge but it was lovely and we got a table straight away. I think if you went later it would be much busier, it had a fun atmosphere. 

I ordered a cherry lemonade and a cocktail....I can`t remember what it was but it was fruity and delicious.......Todd had coke Kyle had fresh orange and dh had cherry lemonade as well They also brought some water........yep nothing strange in that I hear you say......but it had cucumber in it!! Now......I wasn`t sure about it but it was lovely.......I think!!! Very unusual. Tom and Kyle were equally unsure.

So in between catching up with all our news and stories we managed to order dinner. Todd, Tom and I had salads with our meal 










They were fresh and lovely. Todd had ordered the French Dip sandwich





DH ordered Ribs with mash....my goodness they were delicious.......I know that because I only got the tiniest of tastes 





Kyle had plain chicken and seasoned fries which were also gorgeous





I had crab cake dinner with seasoned fries and veg.....all were beautiful. The crab cakes look quite small but they were really quite large.






Tom and Kyle each had a chocolate dessert and Todd and I shared a strawberry cheesecake.......well....if I`m honest.....Todd took a couple of small bites and I ate the rest 









They were lovely and I struggled to finish it, but it was so nice!! We sat a bit longer and chatted then thought we had better free up the table as it was getting busy. So we stood in the car park for a bit and chatted some more before finally arranging to meet up on HHN then said our goodbyes before heading off........the way we came.....despite advice to go another route  But we knew this way so that way it was!! I usually take a picture of Todd and I sat together and this year I forgot.....will make up for that next year  We had such a lovely dinner with Todd, and we all look forward to seeing him on opening HHN.

Got back to hotel and after getting changed into swimming stuff headed down to pool again. Despite it being Saturday night it wasn`t too busy. Got our seats near hot tub again, I ordered a cocktail, Tom had a beer and Kyle just had water. We again had a lovely hour or so, the water was perfect and it was still so hot, just perfect for us as we didn`t need to worry about sunburn at night. We had been talking to one of the managers the previous day and described ourselves as moonbathers rather than sunbathers!!! We stayed in till they were clearing the pool and went up to our room, and again, we were all asleep straight away.

Tomorrow....hit the parks finally!!!


----------



## tink1957

Great update Carole

Sorry I missed meeting Todd this trip, he sounds like a fun guy.

All that food is making me hungry though...I think I'll go sample the pumpkin bars I made last night.  As you can tell, the diet is out the window lately.


----------



## tweetylori

Wonderful that you had the pre-park time, huh?  Hope it gave you the time to get used to the time change before you started with the parks.  Hope even more that you're rested now and ready to write some more!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Great update Carole
> 
> Sorry I missed meeting Todd this trip, he sounds like a fun guy.
> 
> All that food is making me hungry though...I think I'll go sample the pumpkin bars I made last night.  As you can tell, the diet is out the window lately.



He really is Vicki.......hope I don't make him blush........maybe you'll get to meet him next time  Glad you're enjoying the updates.



tweetylori said:


> Wonderful that you had the pre-park time, huh?  Hope it gave you the time to get used to the time change before you started with the parks.  Hope even more that you're rested now and ready to write some more!



It was really nice to have a few park free days at the beginning, even though we never spend a full day in any park it can get tiring, so yes it was a gentle start for us this year


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> He really is Vicki.......hope I don't make him blush........maybe you'll get to meet him next time  Glad you're enjoying the updates.


That strawberry cheesecake was certainly LUSH. In fact it was the LUSHIEST thing I've eaten in years! 

I might have to go back out there again soon for the French Dip sandwich...those pictures made me hungry.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> That strawberry cheesecake was certainly LUSH. In fact it was the LUSHIEST thing I've eaten in years!
> 
> I might have to go back out there again soon for the French Dip sandwich...those pictures made me hungry.



  .....you make me laugh.....it was though wasn`t it 

I can actually hear you in my mind saying LUSH.......lol

yeah.......we were all wondering where are you going to come up with next year......you set the bar high this year with RusTeak.............. You have to keep up the high standard


----------



## Lynne G

So nice to be able to chill when on vacation.

Now those pictures of Rusteak, yep, going to go there when we arrive in 2 months.  Even my kids will enjoy that kind of food. 

I don't like the parking at the outlets either.  I guess I never found anything that much cheaper than at home, and our state does not tax clothing, well most clothing.  Being a Quaker based state, we tax bathing suits and other "nonessential" clothing items.

Follow on!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> So nice to be able to chill when on vacation.
> 
> Now those pictures of Rusteak, yep, going to go there when we arrive in 2 months.  Even my kids will enjoy that kind of food.
> 
> I don't like the parking at the outlets either.  I guess I never found anything that much cheaper than at home, and our state does not tax clothing, well most clothing.  Being a Quaker based state, we tax bathing suits and other "nonessential" clothing items.
> 
> Follow on!



Yep we take our time and do what we fancy when we fancy.......it`s lovely not to have a schedule.

I`ve gotten a few bargains at the outlets before.....Coach bags, a watch and few other bits but not a huge amount of shopping....you`ll enjoy RusTeak.........food is wonderful


----------



## schumigirl

Sunday 15th September

Finally we were having a park day 

We woke really early this morning, despite planning to sleep late we were up showered and heading to Club Lounge for 8am. Again it wasn`t really very busy so we got a table at the window and got our breakfast. I was quite hungry this morning so had some of the lush cinnamon bun as well as a slice of toast. I did feel very full after it. We always passed a few moments each morning talking to the staff as they were so nice and do a good job of taking care of people.  Headed back to the room and our sun cream ritual....it really only takes 5 minutes or so but we always feel it`s a task......I wish someone would invent a tablet you could take to avoid sunburn......I would buy it!!

We were still in T1 so we decide to walk this morning, it was such a beautiful day....again.......and the walk is so lovely. It`s so nice and shady and the plants are just beautiful to look at. We saw a couple of squirrels just sat watching us go by. It was going to be another hot one today......no complaints though.........we get our fanny packs checked just before Margaritaville and then we are heading towards the Studios. 

It`s a fantastic feeling as you walk through the bustle of Citywalk again, everyone seems so full of joy.....well except the dad who is trying to convince a 5 year old boy he needs to walk.....not a pretty sight!!!! We get to the gates and see it`s not that busy looking. Get through and head straight into the shop to walk through. Tom is looking for a waist pack as the one he had last year has seen better days. We somehow miss them, we`ll keep searching though, and head through to go on Despicable Me. 

We love this little ride, it has become a firm family favourite since it opened. Kyle wanted to do this first as it`s a simulator and he is worried about his back. He had back surgery last August and is naturally a bit concerned, even though he has been reassured it will be fine.......I would be the same, still a bit worried just in case. So there is a bit of a queue in the regular queue but it`s a walk on with EP........the amount of times we thank our lucky stars we have this is amazing. So we enjoy the usual preshow.....then on to the seats for the ride.........I watch Kyle all the time to see if he is doing ok, not that I can really do anything if he isn`t but,......anyway he is fine....absolutely no pain or anything......we are all relieved. I can enjoy it more next time. I see a purple minion on the way out........I have to get me one of those 

We head over for our first real view of Transformers........That is one big building.......I`ve seen photographs but it does look big




Now I am not in any way shape or form a fan of TF........never seen the movies or really know the characters....couldn`t tell you who was a goody and who was a baddie.....but I don`t need to know a story to enjoy a ride so I`m looking forward to this. We head in on Express queue, we got into the front row of the vehicle........moved off.........and we stopped!!! Sat for a few minutes and then they took us off......technical difficulty.......oh well. I don`t really get bothered when this happens as we know we can come back, but one man decided he was going to rather loudly complain to a TM.....they handled it so well considering he was almost too angry........it`s only a ride after all. I smiled at the TM...what could she do except apologise to him. Sometimes they have such a difficult job.

We decided to go the The Mummy via the store beside Disaster........park looked so quiet






last year we were on the back row a few times for more airtime, but a couple of times we landed with a real thud so we wanted to avoid that......we were going to ask to wait for the front or second row. We needn`t have worried, there was nobody there.....just a few people from the normal queue, we got on the front row and off we went. We love this ride.......the themeing and storyline are fantastic..........we do remember to brace ourselves as it does stop quite suddenly at bits. It seems so fast this time........we wave to the cameras and before we know where we are we are off and Kyle`s face tells me his back is fine. Head straight back around and on again........we could do this all day if I`m honest until I start to feel my head go funny. I have vertigo but doc gives me tablets to take while I`m here.......if I need them. I only needed to take one most mornings this year and that worked ok. I just can`t do spinny rides like teacups...but that`s ok.

Park looked a little busier now....we headed to Shrek which again we love, it`s so cool when you go into the Dungeon........so we pile in and I swear we know this word for word by now.....but we still love it......move in to the theatre and why oh why can`t people follow simple instructions........move along to the end of the row!!! It`s so simple......the guy who was telling people to move along was wonderful, trying to make a joke of it but you could hear him getting a bit bemused at a lot of people who just sit in the middle.......some people started climbing over those that had sat down......I wouldn`t and said to one guy I would hate to fall on him climbing over him.....lol.......he moved along  We enjoyed the show as usual. I love to hear people who are seeing it for the first time.........especially the spiders....lol......I close my eyes at that bit.......I don`t like spiders 

We never got our picture with Shrek and Donkey this year, as we have one from every year......and the queue was huge!!! So we go and buy some water each and head around to MIB. The heat was really building by now so we all drank a bottle each....don`t want to get dehydrated. 

We see some HHN props on the way





And see our first real glimpse of HP2 building work sine last year, when there wasn`t much to see at all






It is going to be amazing when it`s finished......I think the themeing is going to be of such a high standard again.





We get to MIB......this is one ride I go on......but don`t love it. It`s just shooting and I get bored, but both of them love it. EP is a total walk on.....we probably didn`t need to use it but why not. I love walking into the corridor here too as it is so cold.......just what we need to cool us down.......Kyle asks if I will sit on the middle seat.......they can shoot better apparently........what do I know........so I sit in the middle and attempt to look as if I am enjoying it........the picture at the end says different   We win.......they go on again and I go and sit outside till they come out. This is where I get to talk to people I don`t know. I really will talk to anyone and for the most part people are always keen to talk to strangers too. I spoke to a man from Colorado here today.......he hates rides but his family love them.....so he holds the bags....lol.

After they come out....finally.....we head to see the new Simpsons area.......I am not a Simpsons fan really........and I don`t do the ride as I was really really ill a few years ago when I came off. I felt so sick and dizzy I was just awful.......the TM who helped me thought I was going to need an ambulance I was so green.....lol........Tom and Kyle had no idea and had wandered off ahead of me.....then wondered where I was and came back to see me laid out along the floor........soooooo.......I don`t go on the Simpsons ride now ever!!  The area has been done really well though, I liked it....very colourful and we did want to try the food there. First they went on the ride and I sat outside Moe`s tavern and waited for them.  









Moe`s and the food court is really nice













We chose our food and we were taken to a booth





Kyle had chosen chicken thumbs which he did enjoy, Tom had picked the hot dog with curly fries and I had opted for the Krusty Burger...no cheese.....is that even real cheese they were putting on it? Well I took one bite of mine and it was just awful......it was like a piece of leather and so dry.









Tom took the burger back up they offered to exchange it but he said they all looked dry......so he came back with a hotdog for me too. It was ok but we weren`t thrilled with the food so far.

More to come of today


----------



## macraven

_that burger looks over cooked.
the times i went to that food court, it was packed.
the wait to order was about 15 minutes for me.
i did the hot dog and added extra onions and tomatoes.


it looks empty when you were there._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _that burger looks over cooked.
> the times i went to that food court, it was packed.
> the wait to order was about 15 minutes for me.
> i did the hot dog and added extra onions and tomatoes.
> 
> 
> it looks empty when you were there._



It was so overcooked and it had been sitting for goodness knows how long! I think if it had been fresh it would have been ok. I had onions and coleslaw on my dog.......

It was busier next time we went, we had to give it another go.......I just didn't have the burger


----------



## zebsterama

Great TR -- climbing aboard. Our family has never been to the Studios - planning our first trip this upcoming summer; a surprise for soon to be twelve and ten year old, son and daughter respectively.  

Thank you very much for taking the time and sharing your experiences; the photos are great! 

Cheers,
Zebsterama


----------



## tink1957

The only things I tried in the new Simpsons area were Duff Beer and a shared donut sundae at Lard Lad's....the beer was OK...the sundae was yummy...that burger reminds me of the one I had at the ABC Commissary called the Ugly Betty cheeseburger... it lived up to its name 

Good job keep those updates coming.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> yeah.......we were all wondering where are you going to come up with next year......you set the bar high this year with RusTeak.............. You have to keep up the high standard


 I'll really have to step up my game for next year.


----------



## schumigirl

zebsterama said:


> Great TR -- climbing aboard. Our family has never been to the Studios - planning our first trip this upcoming summer; a surprise for soon to be twelve and ten year old, son and daughter respectively.
> 
> Thank you very much for taking the time and sharing your experiences; the photos are great!
> 
> Cheers,
> Zebsterama



Welcome along .........Oh they`ll love the Studios.....what a great surprise 

Thank you for the lovely comments, glad you`re enjoying it 

Like your username too.....it`s cool 




tink1957 said:


> The only things I tried in the new Simpsons area were Duff Beer and a shared donut sundae at Lard Lad's....the beer was OK...the sundae was yummy...that burger reminds me of the one I had at the ABC Commissary called the Ugly Betty cheeseburger... it lived up to its name
> 
> Good job keep those updates coming.



Thanks Vicki..........we never had a doughnut this year.......maybe next year. I must have missed that burger before.......glad I did by the sound of it  



Metro West said:


> I'll really have to step up my game for next year.



We have faith in you......you haven`t let us down yet


----------



## schumigirl

So after our not so good lunch, we went back outside.........they really have done a good job of this area

















Always a classic pic to get





We headed around to do ET.........last year Kyle would only do this once for some unknown reason  we love it..........such a simple ride but it always fills me with joy when I`m on it.......love the movie 





Again it was so quiet. We stood for a few minutes till they opened the first set of doors then into the cool for the preshow.....then front row seats on the bikes. No matter how many times we do this ride we still enjoy it.....it`s just a charming little family ride. We went on twice and then headed to Ben and Jerry`s for ice cream. On the way around we spotted a fanny pack for Tom at the little stall near café la bamba.........a place we have never eaten in actually......got the waist pack and went around for ice cream and a coffee for me. 

Despite not enjoying the lunch we had I was quite full so Kyle got his usual chocolate fudge brownie and Tom and I shared the caramel one........don`t know what caught Kyle`s eyes here......looks as if someone is about to steal his dessert....lol









We couldn`t finish our ice cream even between us which is unusual, Kyle however finished his. We left there and wanted to try Transformers again. It was back up and running so we got on and hoped it wouldn`t break down again.......it didn`t. We did enjoy it, the graphics are really good but we all prefer Spiderman. We don`t go on again and head to Shrek, but change our mind and head over to Rip Ride Rocket.......Kyle won`t go on. Last year unless you were at the front 2 rows it was unbelievably rough so he didn`t want to take a chance. That was fine so Tom and I went to go on, but we got the queue and they said it was going to be down for a bit. Wished we had gone on earlier now, but it can`t be helped.

It was getting a little bit dull now and windy so we decided we had done enough today, headed out of the park we thought we would get the boat for the first time this trip. We usually walk most days but it`s nice to hop on the boat now and again. When we get down the PBH was just leaving.......I couldn`t believe what I saw next.......what looked like 2 sisters, husband and kids arrived...........the boat had gone......she started having a go at one of the captains......why didn`t the boat wait for them......he must have seen them coming.....he should have known where they were going  How he kept his patience with them I don`t know......he explained he couldn`t possibly know where they were going, they were quite far away when the boat left. Whatever he said to her she made a sarky comment back. Some people really do believe the world revolves around them!!!! Our boat arrived and we had a lovely little boat ride back home. It was getting really dull now but it never did rain so we went down to the pool and had half an hour in there.......it was empty again.

Got back up to our room and got showered and changed. It was early only around 4.30. Kyle announced he was really tired and wanted to go for a sleep, so we left him and went downstairs and had a wander around the lobby area, sat for a while just people watching.....took some pictures then went up to club lounge and had a couple of glasses of wine each and sat on one of the comfy sofas and watched some tv. It was quite busy tonight. We didn`t have any food as we were going to Citywalk to eat but there was a hot chicken and pasta dish, dips and chips, usual cheese and biscuits and a lovely looking salad.....it did all look really nice. We had told Kyle to join us when he woke up, but he hadn`t appeared so we assumed he was still asleep. Around 7.15pm we left the now empty lounge and went to our room to waken sleeping beauty.........he was out for the count.......never even heard us come in. He looked so peaceful.....so I took a pic of him.....I won`t post it ......woke him up and gave him some time to wake up properly before we headed out for dinner. We had decided on Nascar tonight.

We had eaten here a few years ago and had not enjoyed it, but after 5 years we thought we would give it a try again........we can hold a grudge  But we had heard good things from friends that had gone so in we went. It wasn`t packed but it was busy, so we got our table and had a look at the menu. It is a nice menu with choices for most people. Kyle ordered his usual virgin strawberry daiquiri and I had strawberry lemonade as I had already had a couple of glasses of wine





Kyle`s meal was Teriyaki Chicken.....it was beautiful





I had the voodoo burger with grilled onions.....no cheese





Tom had the BBQ bacon brickburger with grilled onions






They were al gorgeous and we were so glad we decided to go back to Nascar, service was excellent as well we had a very friendly and chatty lady looking after us. We were all too full for any dessert tonight so we left and headed to the mini golf. Citywalk was as usual quite busy, it really is a fun place to be at night. We stopped off in at the Fossil shop. Kyle get a really good watch every year and was having a look in all watch places for the right one. He has some really lovely watches so it`s hard to find something different. I had gotten a Fossil watch in 08 and love it.....so had been thinking it was getting a bit scratched looking so I had been looking last few years as well, but hadn`t seen anything I liked more. But I wandered over to the ladies section and saw one immediately.........when I like something I know it straight away....so I got it and was happy with it. It`s very similar to the one I have it just looks newer and no scratches..lol.

Bag in hand we headed to minigolf. We decided to do the haunted side tonight. It`s really good especially at night

























We loved this course, it is so much fun. I don`t know how I managed it as I`m rubbish at mini golf but......to the annoyance of my husband and even greater annoyance to my lovely son......I won   I never even cheated with scores!!! So we handed the clubs back in and walked back to RP. It was such a lovely walk, it was still really warm but there was a little breeze so it was very pleasant. We got back and went to Orchids Lounge and Tom had a beer Kyle and I  had virgin daiquiris. It was quite late now but it`s a lovely place to just sit and relax. There was only us and another family, but after half an hour or so we called it quits and headed back to our room.
Think it will be IOA tomorrow.


----------



## SAHMKC

I'm enjoying your review so much! Our family (DH, DS14, DD12 & Me) is going to Universal over the US Thanksgiving break for the first time. Your pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

mini golf looks fun! Congrats on beating the boys


----------



## Seeker615

Thanks for posting the mini golf pics. We have the meal and golf package so it was great to see what the course looks like!


----------



## disfanforlife

Just found your report today and I am enjoying it very much! We are heading to Disney next weekend, but I am really thinking about visiting Universal soon. I have never been before, so it is very nice to learn more about it this way.


----------



## schumigirl

SAHMKC said:


> I'm enjoying your review so much! Our family (DH, DS14, DD12 & Me) is going to Universal over the US Thanksgiving break for the first time. Your pictures are beautiful.



Thank you......I hope you have a wonderful trip......first trips are extra special  You have to come back and tell us how you enjoyed it!!



Threeboysandachickie said:


> mini golf looks fun! Congrats on beating the boys



It is so much fun  and I don`t win very often so I made the most of it 



Seeker615 said:


> Thanks for posting the mini golf pics. We have the meal and golf package so it was great to see what the course looks like!



You`re welcome. ......I`m sure you`ll love it, it is so much better at night when it is all lit up 



disfanforlife said:


> Just found your report today and I am enjoying it very much! We are heading to Disney next weekend, but I am really thinking about visiting Universal soon. I have never been before, so it is very nice to learn more about it this way.



Thank you so much .........Oh you would love Universal.....it is so much fun......but have a great time on your trip next weekend


----------



## Jade's Mom

Enjoying your report.


----------



## schumigirl

Jade's Mom said:


> Enjoying your report.



Thank you so much......nice to have you reading along


----------



## schumigirl

MONDAY 16TH SEPTEMBER

We were all as bright as buttons this morning.....had such a good sleep......the beds are ridiculously comfy and those pillows 

Showered and headed over to T3 to the lounge for our breakfast. One man said to us he thought it was such a hassle going from T1 to T3  it`s like a few minutes!!! It`s hardly Kilimanjaro!! So had our usual offerings, and the lounge was nearly empty today. We sat and too our time and looked out of the window at what is going to be Cabana Bay.......it`s monstrously big!! They sure are getting through building it quickly though, I`m sure it will be beautiful but don`t think we would stay there, we love it too much here to stay anywhere else.

So after chatting to the lovely Melissa for a while w headed down and got our suncream on. We disturbed the lady who was taking care of our room, so we quickly got out of her way after thanking her for the lovely verse she left for me on my birthday. This was the first time I had seen her since. One thing we were  always happy with is housekeeping. Rooms were always done early and we had no issues with anything.

We walked again today.......again it was so hot, but lovely to walk to the parks and take our time. It`s one of the best feelings, not being rushed to do anything.....knowing we don`t have to be anywhere at a set time......but we had decided to do IOA today. We love this park, the themeing for us is spectacular.....there is so much detail if you look. We got through the turnstiles and there was only a couple of people there......looked very quiet.....yay.......it was. So as we always do we take our time and head round to The Hulk.......it was just after 9am but already we could hear the whooshing sound we love so much.......we walk straight on and get on the front row.......I always feel terrified at this point.....once I am harnessed in the feeling of trepidation takes over but excitement doubles at the same time....... both of them check I am ok..........as I said I love coasters but just before they set off I have an overwhelming instinct to get off......and quickly...........but I grip on for dear life and we set off. The take off on this ride is amazing...........before you know where you are you are whipped upside down and whooshing down towards the first big turn........it is amazing.....we are whooping with joy all the way around. All too soon it`s over.....but we whip around and go on again. We don`t get the front row this time but row 4......still amazing but we do prefer the front row.

So we wander around and do Dr Doom.......yes it is a short ride but we love it..........there is only one tower on so we still use EP and we go on about 8 times in a row before heading to Spiderman. Straight on again and it is as good as ever.......we did get sprinkled with a lot of water this time!! Do it again and then around to JP. Aswe walk we always take notice of just how colourful this park is.......We don`t stop and look for a lot of characters this year.......last year we saw more than we ever did and got pics with everyone, this year we decided not to bother with characters so much. 

We were not doing the two water rides today that can drench you....well not can drench you.....they will drench you!!! We stop off at Popeye to put some coins in the machines that work the 3 showers as you go under the bridge.......last year I dread to think how much money we put in them.......it`s so funny.......but as the park was still quite empty there were not a lot of barges going around so we grumblingly left and headed round further. We stop for a bit and watch Dudley do right....then we decide we need to ride something........JPRA.........it`s a real walk on as well........the girl tell us we can sit where we like so we choose the second row and off we went. This is another ride we know word for word but it`s such a cute ride we go on many times. I love this drop..........I always try and keep the lapbar as loose as possible for a better feeling when dropping......and before I know it we`re down..........and barely a drop of water on us. We look at each other in amazement as we have usually got some water on us......varying from being absolutely soaked to a gentle sprinkle depending on the weight dispersion of the boat. But we had to go on again.........so around we went wishing we could just stay on but we could see there were a few people now waiting. We got a bit wetter this time but not soaked.

Now Harry Potter. We are not huge HP fans but we do enjoy this area of the park.....the castle is hugely impressive. I don`t know anyone who hasn`t thought it was amazing to see.





FJ wasn`t showing much of  a wait.......can`t remember it may have been 15 minutes.......we don`t want to wait for  any ride so if it`s long we usually do single rider. This is an excellent option as you don`t really see one another on the ride anyway......but if you want a ride picture then maybe not, but we have enough ride pics......another decision not to bother with this year, But we get on altogether and set off. I only do this ride once at a time as I can sometimes feel a bit queezy coming off and I don`t want to be the one who stops the ride after being "ill". We are not much into the ride when it stops.......just before you go backwards thankfully. So we all troop off and the TM tells us to check back later. We wander over to FoTH........oh my goodness I have been on this loads of times but today for such a little coaster it rocked us about a bit!! Didn`t do that one twice.

Duelling Dragons as usual had no real queue, I went on it once and they went on about 5 or 6 more times. I just didn`t want to get that dizzy feeling. So I sat in the Owlery and chatted to several people. One family were asking about Scotland.......then they asked  when I was going back to Disney.......I explained we didn`t go to Disney and they were truly gobsmacked......I said we had plenty to do without going there and they didn`t really believe me I think. I said we got bored with it and had no intention of going back........and then they really looked like they didn`t believe me....lol........The grown up daughter informed me one of the things she didn`t like about Universal.....and there were a lot.......was that they had so few bathrooms!!!!! Really!!!!!! 

Boys came back at this point and  we headed off for some lunch. But not before we stopped at the talking fountain..........I could sit for hours usually but there was no-one there and he was snoring. So lunch it was then. I wanted to go to Mythos today.........we had given it a miss last year but wanted to go back this year, but we ended up in Confisco Grille.......we love it in here and it doesn`t always get the recognition it deserves. We have never had a  bad meal in here and service is always excellent.

It`s so cool as we walk in......always welcome......and we get seated straight away. We get our drinks ordered and look at the menu. Kyle usually gets the chicken sliders but they are not on the menu anymore so he orders a chicken sandwich, Tom orders pepperoni pizza and I order Pad Thai













I thought the spicy sauce on the side was the pattern on the plate and put my finger in it......it was delicious......and nice and spicy!! The meals were all delicious......mine was Lush Todd .........Kyle usually got a dessert they had that was a chocolate muffin covered in sauce but they had taken that off the menu too so we paid and went next door to Croissant moon bakery for his dessert. He had a chocolate muffin that he enjoyed and we shared a cheesecake that was just ok........I think we left most of it.

Now we headed back into do Trolley ride and Cat in the Hat, the park was not busy at all













On to the trolley ride......well this is always a fun little ride and you get some good views of the parks from here too





More later


----------



## macraven

_i'll be here waiting for when you continue................_


----------



## tink1957

Me too


----------



## nicole83

I'm hooked!! I love how you write about the Royal Pacific, we will be staying there in Feb and reading your TR makes me more excited about the resort. It looks like an amazing trip so far, I cannot wait to read more!!!


----------



## Planogirl

I love the Royal Pacific and Confisco Grille! I also love your report!


----------



## schumigirl

Mythos is such an impressive building.

So we come off and head round to CiTH.......not before we admire the cakes.......we don`t get any just admire them 













Parks are so quiet and we make the most of them as we are sure they will get busier as our trip goes on. 

Love the Christmas store





So....we come off CiTH.......what the heck is that all about!!! He sure must have been on something to come up with that weird story!! Anyway we enjoyed it....sort of I think.

We decide now to head home and have a couple of hours by the pool before we head out tonight, it`s a little bit shady now so it won`t be blazing sunshine. We walk back and we feel a bit tired, I think the heat can affect us more than we know at times. But once we get to the pool we are fine.....we just have water and lots of it. We have a nice hour or so relaxing and chatting to a couple next to us who thought they recognised Tom from working in Saudi Arabia.......very coincidentally Tom knew who this guy`s boss was........what are the chances!!! We marvelled about how it really was a small world........then yes I admit it...... had THAT tune in my head and it wouldn`t go. I hate a small world at the best of times......all those spooky little dolls 

Soon we headed up to get showered and changed.........we kind of hung about the room a bit and got what we had unpacked for our short stay in T1 all packed up as we would be moving to our room in T3 tomorrow. We just left out what we would need for the morning.

I had no idea what time it is at this point but we head up to the lounge to sit for a while before we head out for dinner. I have a glass of wine, Kyle has some water and Tom has a coffee. We have some cheese and biscuits while we sit. We see the food offering tonight is some kind of pork and rice dish, dips and chips and salad. Again it all looks lovely so we just have a little taste of cheese.......don`t want to ruin our dinner....we are off to Red Lobster. 

This is another place we have to go to every year........food is usually very very good especially the cheese biscuits at the beginning. We go to the one near wet and wild usually. We had gone last year and had an issue with our server. He was rude and sullen and never acknowledged we paid the bill.....we always leave a good tip, and maybe we shouldn`t have as he was awful but the food was still good. We were left feeling disappointed as we have never had any complaints about this place, and it`s so handy.

Anyway, we went back thinking staff turnover is always high, he won`t be there. We got in and the place was empty......really empty.....we were shown to our table and looked at the menu`s............who came walking towards us........yep........guy from last year.........I couldn`t believe it...........and he was still sullen........Tom was looking at me and he knew what was coming..........we were leaving...........I grabbed my bag and just said to him we won`t be eating and left. He never even questioned why!! If the manager had asked why we were leaving I would have told him but they didn`t say anything......So we drove down to The Convention Centre at the bottom of IDrive, we knew there was a lovely Red Lobster there as we had been before.

It was busier, which is a good sign I think. We got a buzzer and were seated in 15-20 minutes. We had a lovely guy look after us called Aaron, he was so friendly and chatty.......we were hungry now so ordered our drinks....Kyle had his usual V strawberry daiquiri Tom had strawberry lemonade as did I and I also had a berry sangria.....now that was lush!!!











Kyle ordered Maple glazed chicken which tasted a bit like Teriyaki, he loved it





I had the Ultimate feast which has Lobster, snow crab, fried shrimp and garlic shrimp.......beautiful





Tom had the King Crab which was really nice too, but so hard to get into.......well for me.......he managed it ok





I think this may have been taken when he had finished....shells look a bit empty. We really......really enjoyed this meal and it was such a nice atmosphere in this restaurant. Aaron came back and asked if we wanted dessert...........I ordered a strawberry shortcake dessert which was nice and small.......they ordered one each.....the Chocolate Wave.......it`s a big dessert and I thought they might share one......no.....one each










They were lovely and we had such a nice evening in there. I think next year we will go back there rather than the one near w&w.





When we arrive after parking the car there are no cars......none at all!! Usually there is at least one, so we had to take a pic to show it empty





We decide we`ll get back to hotel and get the boat to Citywalk. We hadn`t really gone to Margaritaville yet so thought we would go for a cocktail. We should have walked but we waited for the boat once we were there

I have no idea what he saw here.....neither does he now.....lol





We wander around Citywalk just enjoying the atmosphere for a while then wander in to Margaritaville........it`s busy as usual. We get a seat at the bar area and order a cocktail....I had a volcano blast with take home glass....hope it makes it in one piece......... and Tom has a Landshark. Kyle doesn`t want anything. So we just sit and chat but it seems louder in here than usual.....they had a young guy singing........well his songs were a bit mourneful.......we wanted Jimmy Buffet on.........never mind. We didn`t stay that long by now we were quite tired and it was nearly midnight.....well past or usual bedtime!!!

Walked back home and straight to bed. Moving to T3 tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i'll be here waiting for when you continue................_



I knew you would be .....had to stop as my photobucket went all funny.....had a real panic as Kyle is out..........don`t ask how I fixed it........you know me.......I don`t know how I did it 



tink1957 said:


> Me too



Glad you`re still reading along 



nicole83 said:


> I'm hooked!! I love how you write about the Royal Pacific, we will be staying there in Feb and reading your TR makes me more excited about the resort. It looks like an amazing trip so far, I cannot wait to read more!!!



Thank you so much ..........You will love the RP.......such a beautiful resort and you are so looked after. Glad you are enjoying reading along 



Planogirl said:


> I love the Royal Pacific and Confisco Grille! I also love your report!



Thanks.....I do appreciate it........I remember reading you liked CG too from ages ago.......it never lets us down ........Glad you like the trippie too


----------



## macraven

_you had a long day in the last episode of your trip report!
i bet you all slept like logs that night.





glad you were able to fix the photobucket.
someday you can teach me._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _you had a long day in the last episode of your trip report!
> i bet you all slept like logs that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad you were able to fix the photobucket.
> someday you can teach me._



Oh we all were unconscious in about 5 seconds.......no complaints from young un about us snoring that night!!!!! Not that we do 

With PB........haven`t a clue.....don`t know if I could repeat what I did there to fix it.......thought I had lost everything. I need lessons too


----------



## lovin'fl

Loving your report!  We have been to US twice with the last time being Aug 2012.  We are planning another trip in 2015, though wish it were sooner.  We are finding ourselves becoming more fond of US than WDW...maybe it is better suited for my kids now that they are teens.  Thanks for sharing...looking forward to the rest.  Oh, by the way, your Simpsons ride experience was almost like my experience on the HP castle ride...won't go on that again.


----------



## schumigirl

lovin'fl said:


> Loving your report!  We have been to US twice with the last time being Aug 2012.  We are planning another trip in 2015, though wish it were sooner.  We are finding ourselves becoming more fond of US than WDW...maybe it is better suited for my kids now that they are teens.  Thanks for sharing...looking forward to the rest.  Oh, by the way, your Simpsons ride experience was almost like my experience on the HP castle ride...won't go on that again.



Thank you so much 

Oh I feel your pain on HP.......I'm ok on that as long as I only do it once or twice in a row.......otherwise I would be bad! But never again will I do Simpsons so I understand why you won't do HP again


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Great report....really enjoying the write ups and the photos  .

I love reading the non-Disney Orlando trip reports!


----------



## purplekicks

Looks like you guys are having a great time!  

Happy belated birthday by the way.

Can't wait to read more.


----------



## schumigirl

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Great report....really enjoying the write ups and the photos  .
> 
> I love reading the non-Disney Orlando trip reports!




Thanks Gina...........this is definitely a non Disney trip report.......some peeps back here are always amazed we don't go to Disney and wonder how we fill our time ............. Glad you are enjoying reading it 



purplekicks said:


> Looks like you guys are having a great time!
> 
> Happy belated birthday by the way.
> 
> Can't wait to read more.



Thank you very much.........we did have the best time ever.............nice to have you reading along


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

schumigirl said:


> some peeps back here are always amazed we don't go to Disney and wonder how we fill our time



We're huge fans of the Seaworld parks, and have the same reaction from our friends.  I can't tell you how many times someone has said "if you don't go to Disney when you're in Orlando, what on earth do you _*do*_ there all week?".    *face palm* 

I am not anti-Disney, but we've never understood the mega hype.  I guess we are weird that way  .  Its a wonder they let me stick around and still post on the Dis  .

You have inspired us to do the meal and golf deal at Citywalk on our August 2014 trip.  We saw the course on our trip this past August, and wished we had added it to our plans.   There is no better way to spend an evening for my fellas than food + mini golf + shopping at the NBA store.  lol, just you watch....we'll end up going back and doing it twice during our two week stint!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am not anti-Disney, but we've never understood the mega hype.  I guess we are weird that way  .  Its a wonder they let me stick around and still post on the Dis  .
> 
> You have inspired us to do the meal and golf deal at Citywalk on our August 2014 trip.  We saw the course on our trip this past August, and wished we had added it to our plans.   There is no better way to spend an evening for my fellas than food + mini golf + shopping at the NBA store.  lol, just you watch....we'll end up going back and doing it twice during our two week stint!!!



We`re the same Gina, not anti Disney but it`s not for us. We did enjoy Disney the first year but it kinda bored us really quickly.......we have much more fun at Universal.  

We really enjoyed the mini golf....I`m not a big fan of it but really enjoyed the universal courses.....both of them.....your plan sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## schumigirl

TUESDAY 17TH SEPTEMBER

We slept amazingly well last night. We had decided to sleep late today and go to the Studios later in the day. But, we forgot to put the do not disturb sign up....and yep.......housekeeping woke us up knocking on the door. Not her fault at all......it was ours. I jumped up and went to the door and told her to give us an hour till we got showered and we would be gone, she said no problem and apologised for disturbing us. So within half an hour or so we were all showered, hair dried (me) and heading for breakfast. Had our usual breakfast and sat and watched some news for a bit and chatted to the staff members. Then headed back down to our room.

We were doing some laundry this morning, so got it all separated out.....mine was already separated......but I sorted theirs out and headed down to the laundry room. It was empty so I filled 2 machines and we went and sat around the pool till machines finished. Boys played some pool and I read a book. It was so peaceful apart from the ducks of course. We headed back to laundry room and put stuff in dryer and went back to Club lounge to just chill out....change of scenery. There was no-one there apart from us. We went on the computers for a bit and read some newspapers in between chatting again. But before long we head down and get our dry clothes. We take them back to our room and leave everything sat at the door as we are moving this afternoon.









Kyle had really enjoyed photo bombing people this trip.......he even started it with me!!





We head out to our car and head to a place called Total Wine near Mall at Millenia. We had bought a lovely bottle of wine for someone as a gift when we were at the Mall the other day, but we were getting another one for a friend to give to someone as a gift....so headed out with me driving. It only takes about 5 minutes to get there. We loved this place.....it had every kind of alcohol you could imagine......it was huge so took us ages to look around properly. There are so many variations and flavors of alcohol we just don`t get in our country.....and so cheap in comparison...we could have spent a small fortune in here if we thought it would have made it back safely. So we get a really nice bottle of wine and a box for the gift and we get a bargain $20 bottle for us and head out before we pick up something else    We were going to Ihop for lunch but didn`t want to leave the bottles in the car with the heat so popped them back to hotel and Kyle went in with them and headed back out again......

I had never eaten in Ihop.....ever!! I don`t know why we had never gone. Tom had been in the States in the early 80`s and had loved Ihop so he had always been keen to go back to one, so I said ok I`ll try it, not really expecting to like it very much. We wet to the one at the top of I Drive and it was fairly busy. We had a lovely welcome and ere taken to our table. Nice menu.

We ordered strawberry lemonades.....wow.....they were the nicest soft drinks we ever had...fresh strawberries in the bottom.....delicious!! Told the lady who was serving we would need some more time to decide. I always take ages to decide what I want....every time I think I know what I want.....I see something else........this could take a while

Eventually we decide. Kyle has a chicken sandwich.....no surprise there





I had pancakes with bacon and sausages....they were lush especially when I added syrup 





Tom......despite banging on about having pancakes from Ihop for 10 years ordered waffles  with bacon eggs and sausages





The meals were all truly lovely and ridiculously cheap.......I was a convert......I wanted to go back. I could hear I told you so being whispered behind my back 

I was still early so we headed around to Bed Bath and Beyond.....one of my favourite stores.....I was after 1000 thread sheets.......but today was just going to be looking........we saw loads we liked, but having to be ever mindful of luggage allowance we would have to be careful what we chose. But we did get an idea of what we would be getting.  Tom hustled me out before I couldn`t resist and started picking things up to buy!! As if I would!!!

Got back to hotel and checked to see if our room was ready, Kay checked for us and it was. 6th floor and an amazing view....exactly what we wanted





We were so happy with this room and the view....we could have stood there all day!! This trip just keeps getting better and better for all sorts of reasons 

Within 10 minutes our luggage arrived and the young lad remembered us from last year.......we hadn`t seen him this year so again, assumed he had left, but he was still there. It`s nice when people remember you. So we got unpacked properly and everything in it`s place. I got showered again, boys said they were fine........they switched on the weather channel......something of a habit when we are in the States......we also love the adverts for certain medicinal products.....the amount of side effects you can get from some of them is hilarious.....one of them is "fatal death"....lol.....we laugh our socks off at some of them and think we would rather have the ailment!!!

But, I`m ready and we head to the park......we had seen a boat arrive so thought we would take it in........wasn`t busy at all and within a few minutes we were in Citywalk. Even during the day we love it here. There is always such a nice atmosphere and everyone always seems so happy. We walk quite slowly up to the Studios as it`s so hot then we remember we don`t have suncream on as it`s quite late in the day, so we start to walk quicker and there`s no shade till we get inside the park. 





Just as we get inside the parade is coming towards us.....couldn`t have timed it better









We stand and watch it for a bit till it passes.....it`s very colourful!! But we want to do DM.......the regular queue is quite long tonight, I think it was 45 minutes......but we got straight on with EP. Such a fun ride and there`s always a dance with a minion on the way out  much to my son`s shame.....I boogie away......I wish I had a picture of his face when his dad joined in  We wander around and do it again.....no dancing this time........I can`t remember if we did RRR this time or if it was down.....but we head to Mummy and do that 3 times......it is so much faster tonight, fantastic!! We step into Louies......mainly for a drink but we decide we can`t resist a slice each.....well it would be rude not to........Kyle has cheese and we have a slice of pepperoni.....delicious and freshly made 









We take our time and wander around and take some pics

















We had done MIB twice by now and they had done Simpsons so we wandered around Krustyland for a bit before heading to ET. 

















This was practically empty too so straight on then we were heading around to watch the night time show. We had seen this last year a couple of times and really enjoyed it, so we were a bit early but we found a seat just opposite Mels.....it would do till the show started.

When it was about to start, it was very busy but we stood at the back of the crowd that had been stood round the railings, we could still see it ok. Just before it started a 6 foot tall guy with a kid on his shoulder and a massive back pack on his back stood right in front of me..........I couldn`t believe it......his backpack was almost in my face.........I was annoyed. So I tapped him on the shoulder and said I couldn`t see now.....he just looked at me and shrugged.........so I just went and stood in front of him........I`m 5ft 7so it didn`t hamper his view. He never said a word. The show was lovely and we enjoyed it. When it finished I turned to find DH and DS and the guy had gone also. Some people are so rude........

But we headed out of the park and headed back to the hotel.....there was a boat waiting when we passed so we just got it as it was there. We went straight to Orchids lounge. I ordered a Ginger Julep.....I love anything with ginger in it but Tom hates it......one of the few things we both don`t like....Tom had a beer and Kyle his daiquiri. We thought as we had shared a pizza slice earlier it wouldn`t be too greedy to have some sushi......so we ordered Dynamite and Mexican rolls.......they were hot!! But delicious. I did add some wasabi to my pieces too.........ouch!!! But in a good way!!! The sushi from here is delicious.....it`s like a little hidden gem of a place. 





We sat for a little while longer until Kyle said he was tired, so headed up to our new room and got settled in. Tom poured us a small glass of the wine we had bought for ourselves....it was ok but wished we had bought another bottle of the other stuff that was a gift........oh well it was drinkable. Put the tv on for a bit and before we knew it we were all asleep.........again we would decide what to do tomorrow......in the morning.


----------



## macraven

_i love pictures that are photo bombed.............!


i agree, rude people suck.
that was quick thinking to stand in front of that man that blocked your view.
_


----------



## tink1957

Sounds like another great day....I feel like I'm there with you...without all the calories


----------



## nicole83

schumigirl said:


> Within 10 minutes our luggage arrived and the young lad remembered us from last year.......we hadn`t seen him this year so again, assumed he had left, but he was still there. It`s nice when people remember you. So we got unpacked properly and everything in it`s place. I got showered again, boys said they were fine........they switched on the weather channel......something of a habit when we are in the States......we also love the adverts for certain medicinal products.....*the amount of side effects you can get from some of them is hilarious*.....one of them is "fatal death"....lol.....we laugh our socks off at some of them and think we would rather have the ailment!!!



That really is hilarious! I love the commercials for all of the depression meds with a side effect of suicidal thoughts....why would you have a depressed person take these???? Ridiculous!



schumigirl said:


> We sat for a little while longer until Kyle said he was tired, so headed up to our new room and got settled in. Tom poured us a small glass of the wine we had bought for ourselves....it was ok but wished we had bought another bottle of the other stuff that was a gift........oh well it was drinkable. Put the tv on for a bit and before we knew it we were all asleep.........again we would decide what to do tomorrow......in the morning.



What a great day, I love how spontaneous your trip is, I'm not much of a planner myself and love just going with the flow of things I find it more enjoyable. Can't wait to read more & love all the photos!


----------



## Planogirl

Wow, that picture of you in New York is really fabulous but then all of these shots are great. 

I love the idea of deciding what to do right before you do it. It sounds so relaxing.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i love pictures that are photo bombed.............!
> 
> 
> i agree, rude people suck.
> that was quick thinking to stand in front of that man that blocked your view.
> _



My best photobomb was on the boat going to the parks........Kyle thought it was one of my best anyway.....lol...........yep Tom was proud I didn't give him a piece of my mind.......but he had a little one on his shoulders.........not worth it.




tink1957 said:


> Sounds like another great day....I feel like I'm there with you...without all the calories



Oh I would happily have shared the calories with you Vicki.........I'm paying for it now!



nicole83 said:


> What a great day, I love how spontaneous your trip is, I'm not much of a planner myself and love just going with the flow of things I find it more enjoyable. Can't wait to read more & love all the photos!



Thanks Nicole.........really glad you are enjoying it 




Planogirl said:


> Wow, that picture of you in New York is really fabulous but then all of these shots are great.
> 
> I love the idea of deciding what to do right before you do it. It sounds so relaxing.



Thank you PG ..........yep......we love not planning, it does make for a relaxing trip..........nice to have you reading along


----------



## Metro West

You're getting closer...can't wait to relive the first night of HHN in all it's lusciousness.


----------



## keishashadow

enjoyed catching up, i'm getting hungry from the pics!

admit to usually being too lazy to leave the resorts to eat offsite but the cheese steak & cake @ Rusteak may break that mold.  Where is located?  we dine @ red lobster often, never had a bad meal there.  penciling in stopping for pre-dinner sushi @ RP too (looks better than emerils).

what a nice birthday for you, love the ring.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> You're getting closer...can't wait to relive the first night of HHN in all it's lusciousness.



Lol........yep coming up soon 



keishashadow said:


> enjoyed catching up, i'm getting hungry from the pics!
> 
> admit to usually being too lazy to leave the resorts to eat offsite but the cheese steak & cake @ Rusteak may break that mold.  Where is located?  we dine @ red lobster often, never had a bad meal there.  penciling in stopping for pre-dinner sushi @ RP too (looks better than emerils).
> 
> what a nice birthday for you, love the ring.



Thank you.....I love the ring....a lot!

Yep sushi in RP is amazing 

RusTeak is in Ocoee........don't ask me to pronounce that as I can't!!! But it's only about a 15-20 minute drive from universal.......we did get directions but it's really easy to find


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> admit to usually being too lazy to leave the resorts to eat offsite but the cheese steak & cake @ Rusteak may break that mold.  Where is located?  we dine @ red lobster often, never had a bad meal there.  penciling in stopping for pre-dinner sushi @ RP too (looks better than emerils).


 Janet...RusTeak is a wonderful restaurant that's off the tourist path. I've never had a bad experience there so I'm sure you guys would enjoy it. Here's the website:

www.rusteakwinebar.com

You should try it the next time down.


----------



## keishashadow

Todd - nom that menu offers so many good offerings it'd be hard to choose, reasonably priced for Orlando standards too.

Would taking South Apooka Vineland rd north, then W on Old Winter Garden then North on Macguire be a good 'back way to go' from DTD area?  guessing maybe 30 min off peak?


----------



## schumigirl

Wednesday 18th September

I forgot to say one of the managers had spoken to us the night before and explained that the carpet around our room area was being washed and their would be an industrial dryer outside our room, but it should be gone by late evening. We said it wouldn`t bother us either way. When we came back to our room to go to bed it was still there and did seem loud......but oh my goodness we had an amazing sleep.....when we spoke to this manager the following day we told him they should rent these out as machines for people who like white noise at night.....we didn`t hear one door close the whole night!!!

Another beautiful day again. Headed up for breakfast after we were all showered and changed













I had the cinnamon bun and some fruit this morning...those two had exactly the same as they usually have.....creatures of habit they really are!! We were very quick this morning with breakfast so after we had put some sun cream on we were off to the park.  It was such a beautiful day, as it usually is of course but today the sky was it`s usually dazzling blue but today it was almost shimmering with crystal like light.....it was dazzling and so beautiful.....I suppose it`s one of the things we try to notice and not just let the day run away with us. 

So we were going to IOA this morning, so after our pleasant walk we got there.......it seemed empty. We had brought our voucher from Universal to get our HHN tickets....this only took a few minutes as there was no queue at all and we headed into the turnstiles.......this was where I somehow managed to tear the back of my knee length dress going through it......don`t know how I did it.....but it was torn. It didn`t look bad with the hang of the dress so I wasn`t too bothered....I would wear it today and bin it later.

The park really was almost deserted.......we were headed to do the Hulk first as usual. We managed to get front row twice in a row.....it really is an amazing ride.....the take off is one of the best we have ever been on. We did this 3 times then headed around to Doom





















We lost count of the times we went on Doom........Tom really doesn`t like this ride.......well, he loves it.....but it`s the only ride in the whole park he thinks every time he`s going to fall out of.......I tell him that`s what it`s supposed to feel like. It`s so strange because he will go on anything. I do always have a little panic just before we lift off....but in a good way. WE head off to Spiderman finally.....I think the staff on Doom were beginning to think we were there for the day......Spiderman is always so much fun. We do this a few times then head around to JP.













We decide again to avoid the two main rides that soak you and go straight to JP which is a hit and a miss whether you are bone dry...sprinkled......or soaked. At one time or another we have been all 3. So Kyle decided today he wasn`t going on JP......so we give him the camera and tell him to try and get a picture of us coming out of the drop. We walk straight on to a boat with only 4 other people and head around. 





We barely get a drop on us.....the two in front of us were drenched though......lol.....we go on a couple more times as we love the drop....so much fun........we get a little sprinkling on the last ride but not much at all. We head through now to HP.........it was a very short wait for single rider...wasn`t much longer in the regular queue but as we were not bothering this year with either characters or ride photos single rider would do just fine.......it was fun.....no breakdowns today.....I only did this once but they wanted to do it again. I went and sat outside the shop and waited for them. I got talking to a woman and her daughter who were from Long Island....I was telling them I had been to New York in April and had loved it so much. I told her my relatives lived on LI and she actually lived no more than 15 minutes away from my aunt!!! We chatted some more and I think I convinced her to go on FJ......she wasn`t sure if she wanted to or not.......I do hope she enjoyed it if she did go on!! They came off and we headed through HP area.....it was as usual busier here.....I had seen it busier though













We did Duelling Dragons a couple of times.....well each side once then decided we were hungry and ready for lunch. Mythos today.










We hadn`t been to Mythos in a few visits after we had not very good service the last time.....but we wanted to try again. It`s never going to be our favourite restaurant but we did enjoy it and ill go back again. It is so cool when you walk in here......one of the advantages when it`s so hot. 













continued in next post


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> Todd - nom that menu offers so many good offerings it'd be hard to choose, reasonably priced for Orlando standards too.
> 
> Would taking South Apooka Vineland rd north, then W on Old Winter Garden then North on Macguire be a good 'back way to go' from DTD area?  guessing maybe 30 min off peak?


 Yes...that's the most direct way. I tried to get Carole & Company to go back a similar way but they were afraid they would end up in Cuba.


----------



## macraven

_hooray, more trippie!_


----------



## schumigirl

Wednesday 18th continued

We were being looked after today by Javier who was just wonderful, such  nice guy and he more than made up for our previous disappointment.

Kyle ordered a plain cheese pizza....it was bigger than it looked and he really enjoyed it





I had the signature burger which had coleslaw, pulled pork and onion strings, and Tom had the Mythos burger....both were delicious









We did enjoy our first meal for a couple of years and said we would come back this trip. It is a beautiful restaurant. We headed out and thought it had gotten really cloudy......where was that beautiful azure sky we had seen this morning.........





We thought we may head back to the exit and hopefully make it back home before the heavens opened....it was getting distinctly breezier and darker as we reached the shop before you head to the exit.......we made it into the store just as the heavens did actually open. We could here the rain thundering on the roof of the building alongside the actual thunder rumbling so loud. There were people heading in to the parks while we stood watching it....one was obviously a group of business people who were being escorted by a TM.......they got wet even with ponchos and umberellas. We stood at the door and watched it come tumbling down. 



 

It was torrential for about half an hour or so then very gently it eased off and began to lessen so we along with the others who had been sheltering we headed out of the park and walked back to the hotel. It was considerably cooler as it was still cloudy but we still hadn`t felt that oppressive humidity than can exhaust the living breath out of you....but it was pleasant.....I almost complained I was cold......almost!! We got back to hotel and came through the lobby and got to our room, showered changed and out to the car. It was raining heavy again so DH walked for the car while we waited and chatted to the staff.....poor soul he was soaked when he picked us up....but he has no real hair so doesn`t take him long to dry off!! 

We decide to go to the Florida Mall.......now I don`t really like this Mall. We had gone once or twice in previous years and it just doesn`t have an appeal for me. But, Kyle was still looking for a watch....he has a lovely collection and gets one every year. I also had to get some coconut M&Ms as we don`t get this flavour in the UK.....and some for a few friends as well. So we would give it a try again. We valet parked as it was still raining a bit......they valet guy walked me to the entrance with a brolly......nice. We wandered around a bit and Kyle saw a watch but it seemed deceptively cheap for what he had seen on the website......It was another Bulova he was after, but this one was over $150 cheaper than it should be....the lady was insistent it was new.....but when she said it only had a 2 year guarantee we knew it had to have been refurbished as you get a 3 year guarantee with them. So she wasn`t happy when we said we wouldn`t be buying it.....in fact she got a bit snippy.....so we smiled and left....went around to another proper jeweller and he got his watch. He was very happy.....it was a lovely watch.

So we got our M&Ms and I picked up some costume jewellery from a little cheapy shop....Charming Charlie or something like that.....nice purple stuff!! After that we wandered some more and then decided we had enough of the mall and headed out. We had decided to eat at Smokey Bones tonight......





another of our favourite places we really enjoy going to.......so we headed down past LBV and straight down. It was fairly busy but we got seated immediately and ordered some of their delicious blackberry lemonade....it is so nice.....Kyle ordered a V daiquiri it was a bit too limey for him but he drank it. I have to say the girl who was serving us was not the best server we ever had......but she was ok.......just I suppose we always seem to have such fantastic people look after us we get used to it......but anyway food was great.......
Kyle as usual ordered chicken fries and broccoli





I had 2 types of ribs  fries and coleslaw, I think they were St Louis and baby back.....coleslaw was LUSH!!!! Nicest coleslaw I had on our trip 





Tom had the brisket meal which he really enjoyed........I traded him some ribs for his coleslaw.........





The meals were delicious and Tom and Kyle wanted dessert so the each asked for one each of The Wall of Chocolate......Kyle had it last year and loved it but I remembered it being massive and said maybe they should share one........HA!! Not a chance they said.............well.......the girl who was taking their order wasn't really listening so she only brought one with three spoons.......I do eat the ice cream off their dessert as I don`t often have one.......and for once we were glad she hadn`t been listening.......it was big





They really enjoyed it between them although Kyle says it still didn`t beat Linda`s fudge cake from the CF........but there wasn`t much on the plate when they were done





My friend thinks I look a bit tipsy in that pic.......I hadn`t had any alcohol at all that day........don`t think she believed me for some unknown reason. We left there and drove back up towards Universal. As we were passing Wal-Mart Tom said to me to turn in we would have a wander around......now if I said to him at 10pm in the UK to go out and wander round a supermarket he would tell me to not be so silly.......or maybe not those words......but it wouldn`t happen. But there`s something about being on vacation that makes it ok to do it. he said he wanted to look at what laptops they had......I shrugged my shoulders and thought ok not interested!! I had a wander around the household bit while they looked at the electronic bit. He was being very mysterious now. Kyle and I had both got new laptops from Orlando in our previous trip so he said out of the blue he wanted one for him......OK. But I was a bit grumpy and said I wasn`t trailing around everywhere that sold laptops while were here. I was so going to regret being grumpy later in the trip!!!
Picked up a few snacks and headed back home where we watched some tv......laptop time....coffee and fell asleep thinking tomorrow we would have been here a week already........ever wanted to turn back time?


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Yes...that's the most direct way. I tried to get Carole & Company to go back a similar way but they were afraid they would end up in Cuba.



  ....You make me laugh!!!! I`m still not convinced we wouldn`t have!!!

I still call that other road Hiawatha........sounds better.....same with missing out the second P in Apopka....sounds better......imo of course 




macraven said:


> _hooray, more trippie!_



....hope you still enjoying it....going to try and get some more done before we go to Scotland on Tuesday


----------



## tnbethie

I love the picture at Mythos. Your son has wings!


----------



## tink1957

Love Kyle's Pegasus wings....it goes great with his white teeshirt.

I'm a coleslaw gal myself and those ribs look delicious...you're making me hungry again.

Keep those updates coming


----------



## Planogirl

I can't believe how quiet the parks are. We have clearly been going at the wrong time.

And wow, that chocolate cake looks amazing.


----------



## schumigirl

tnbethie said:


> I love the picture at Mythos. Your son has wings!



Lol.......hadn't noticed that.......it's all I can see now 



tink1957 said:


> Love Kyle's Pegasus wings....it goes great with his white teeshirt.
> 
> I'm a coleslaw gal myself and those ribs look delicious...you're making me hungry again.
> 
> Keep those updates coming



Yep.....I'm a coleslaw fan.....but good coleslaw.......will try and update later today 



Planogirl said:


> I can't believe how quiet the parks are. We have clearly been going at the wrong time.
> 
> And wow, that chocolate cake looks amazing.



The cake was huge........they loved it............
Yes, parks were amazingly quiet our first 8-9 days....they did get a bit busier but not that bad at all........nothing compared to last year. We had to go in July due to kyle starting university in the September...........never again will I go in July. Far too busy when we're used to quieter times.......won't miss those July tour groups either


----------



## keishashadow

more great pics carole I knew reading thru this would make me hungry so I waited until right before I had to cook breakfast

mythos is amazing considering it's in a theme park  one of our favs in Orlando.

overall did the rain stay away most of your trip?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> more great pics carole I knew reading thru this would make me hungry so I waited until right before I had to cook breakfast
> 
> mythos is amazing considering it's in a theme park  one of our favs in Orlando.
> 
> overall did the rain stay away most of your trip?



lol.......yes it`s never a good idea to look at food pics when you`re hungry!!

Rain wasn`t bad except for a couple of days where it was like a monsoon for a few hours......but it always cleared up.....I think.......will have to check my trippie.......


----------



## schumigirl

THURSDAY 19TH SEPTEMBER





Had another fantastic sleep and we all felt very refreshed today. We lay in bed and chatted about the previous day and thought about what we would do today........I always feel I have to ask if they want to venture to Disney for a day........the answer is always a definite and resounding NO!!! Well I have to ask! I`m glad really as I have no desire to venture over to the Disney parks anymore. So we decide on the studios again today.....but first breakfast. Once we are all showered we head to the elevators....we press the button to go up and it arrives just as another family arrive wanting to go down.........they didn`t realise I don`t think we were going up........so we get in and put the card in for the 7th floor.......this guy is annoyed when it start going up....one of his kids say they saw the sign say up......he grumbles for the very short ascent to 7......as we get out and the door closes he says very loudly "finally".........lol.....yes it took all a few seconds longer for you to get down!!! We laugh....what else can you do......he looked very stressed!!

Yep donuts for breakfast this morning.........I had a custard filled one which was delicious......hadn`t seen them before so maybe we were always too late and the early birds got them.........I ate it before I remembered to take a picture....yep.....it was that nice!!!  

We head back down to the elevators after we had eaten, we got in with a woman.....when we pressed for the 6th floor she looked at us in amazement and asked "you`re going up"......er......no we`re going down......she burst out laughing and said he brain hadn`t focused yet today........we wondered if there was a secret floor we didn`t know about!!! And they say elevators are dull.

We headed to the boat this morning and had our pleasant ride into Citywalk.........I can`t remember what time this was but it looked quiet.....when we got to the gates we saw the place was practically deserted again.....not a complaint!! We had no-one in front of us when we put our tickets in......wandered through the store as we were looking to get our HHN lanyards and I wanted some flashing horns and the flashing skull......the normal store didn`t have any so we would look elsewhere. But first on to DM.........it was a complete walk on for EP.......only a 15 minute queue for regular........This is one ride that some people have motion issues on......I can`t do Simpsons but I`m fine with this ride....no issues whatsoever....DS pointed out I`m fine with rides that use the glasses like Spiderman so I wonder if that helps as Simpsons doesn`t have them. Anyway we go on this twice......no dancing today........I promised!! Came off and Tom and I did RRR......we were on the 3rd row today....Tom always hold his hands up........now I love this ride.......but I hold on for dear life while Gloria Gaynor pleasantly reassures me I will survive!!! So you don`t see my hands in the air....ever on this ride!!





I`m glad Kyle never came on it was slightly rougher this morning, not as bad as previous years but we prefer the front, it never seem rough. As we come off we see the little stand has HHN stuff.......I was looking for the black lanyard that just says HHN on it but they didn`t have any....so we got 3 regular ones that had kinda bloodied zombie faces on, got flashing horns and flashing skull. I did still have red flashing horns from previous trip......and they still worked....but I left them at home......totally forgot them. So happy with our purchases we headed round to Mummy.......love this display










It was still very quiet. When we got there was saw The Mummy was down for a bit, so headed toTransformers.........we did enjoy it better today, but think it lacks something....but still fun. We only went on once then as we headed back to Mummy The Blues Brothers were just starting so we stood and watched them......we watched the whole thing for the first time.....usually we were stood for a song or so then headed off but it was fun. By the time they finished Mummy was back on.....we got on the front row 3 times in a row....it was soooooo good........I wish the coaster part was longer though. We came off and bought some water....this was where I cut my finger opening the seal....honestly I don`t know how I did it but there was blood!!! We were at the little stall outside of Louie`s pizza so the girl told us there was a first aid centre round the corner opposite beetlejuice. So we wandered around........my goodness it was impressive.......I asked for a band aid.......the girl smiled and said oh you Brits usually ask for a plaster.......which is true we call them plasters......but after our first trip we got used to asking for a lot of things differently. It`s strange, we speak the same language but with a lot of differences at times. So with my finger cleaned up band aid safely on we headed around to the other side of the park. We were going to do Disaster but I wish we could miss out the participation bit......yep we`re only interested in the ride bit....so we didn`t bother. We admired the building work that is going to be HP2.......they have come on so quickly since last year and we are looking forward to seeing it finished. 

So we do MIB......3 times......zzzzzz.......I do try now to score high as the boys like to beat the other car.....I think we do win each time. They want to do Simpsons so I sit on the benches outside while they head in





They do try to avoid wearing matching tops.......didn`t work today!! While they go on twice I sit and chat to whoever is sat beside me.....today it was a man from Canada........he knew Scotland well and hoped to visit again one day, I told him Canada was somewhere I would love to visit....particularly Montreal for the Grand Prix, Banff and Prince Edward Island......maybe one day. His grandchildren appeared before they did so off he trotted rather reluctantly, I think he was enjoying sitting in the shade for a bit. Well since we were in this area and it was lunchtime we thought we would give the food court another try. I just wouldn`t order a Krustyburger.

We went inside and had a wander around to see what else we could choose........Kyle wanted the same thing as last time, the chicken thumbs as he had enjoyed his last time 





We ordered the pepperoni pizza and picked up the Turkey Wrap to share between us today









I had gone to sit down while Tom paid, I told the girl who showed me to the table if she saw a lost looking man with a tray of food send him over to me.....a few minutes later she appeared smiling asking if this was the right man......I said well yeah ok I`ll take him....hey he had pizza!!

Now we were so glad we tried this again.....they were all lovely.....the wrap was so fresh tasting it was delicious and so was the pizza.....nice and warm too. I`m always a bit disappointed if it`s kinda cold by the time you get to it but it was just lovely. We were sat opposite a tv with constant looping of Simpsons scenes.......I don`t really watch it, but it was funny.





It wasn`t too busy again today. We made sure we drank plenty as it was another really hot day today....yay.......when we finished we headed around to ET......didn`t think we would stay in the park much longer today. We did ET only once and then headed out. If the time had been right we would have done Horror Make up show but we had just missed the start so didn`t want to wait. We asked if there was anything else we wanted to do today in the Studios but we decided to head back to hotel....not before we saw my favourite character....Scooby Doo. I know we said we were not going to bother with any character pics.....but it`s Scooby.......so I got my pic with him and Shaggy.....we couldn`t get away from him......Shaggy kept us talking...he was so funny and one of the best Shaggy`s we had came across.....and I think I met them all over the years.....or so it seems. So finally after another hug from Scooby we headed out of the park. We grabbed some more water and Tom said he would open it so I didn`t tear another finger. He thinks I`m delicate.....lol.......well at least he cares!!

We walked back today despite it being so hot....we had just missed a boat. I don`t know about anyone else but I think your feet hurt more if you are just standing still for lengths of time, it`s not so bad if you keep walking, so walk back we did. It`s so lovely ambling through the shady trees of the walkway......they are so well kept. But we were back before we knew it. We headed up the Club Lounge...it was empty again.....I had a sprite, Tom had coffee and Kyle had more water. It was so lovely just sitting in peace and quiet chatting to the staff and enjoying having some down time with a cold drink. After a while we decide to top up the sun cream and go to the pool for a while.  It was a bit busier today but not anywhere near full, and the poor girl tried to round us up to play a game of something or other.......we declined as we were just wanting to relax. And that`s what we did. Milled about the pool or sat in relative shade under parasols.....we really do prefer moonbathing....lol.

Eventually we headed back up to get showered and changed again. Went on laptop for a bit while I waited on them then headed up to Club Lounge before we went out. I had a lovely large glass of white wine, Tom had sprite as he was driving tonight and Kyle as usual had some water...he doesn`t like fizzy drinks. The food tonight was a pasta dish with tomato sauce, veggies and usual offerings. We did have some crackers with a little cheese tonight, but again we were eating off site later. Lots of people ask why we eat off site so much, well, we don`t have a lot of the restaurants that are in the States and we really enjoy eating in them........simple really. Tonight we were going back to Longhorn Steakhouse......we love eating here, always a good atmosphere and food is always outstanding. 

As we head out I get the hiccups.......really loud hiccups........I am mortified in the elevator as I hiccupped really, really loudly.....now the woman and her husband in with us looked really annoyed with me.......I honestly couldn`t help it.......so because she looked annoyed I started laughing as well.......at the same time.......I couldn`t breathe between laughing and hiccupping......and when I laugh and can`t stop...those 2 start as well....it`s so contagious.....lol........I was never so glad to get out of an elevator in my life. I`m sure she tutted at me as we walked off.....Tom said I imagined it! Anyway we headed down to get the car and headed down to LBV for dinner. 

We had a lovely guy called Zak take care of us tonight....he was a hoot.......just the funniest guy.......we got chatting about Broadway shows....which was his ambition to be in....I said I had loved Wicked and he almost went into singing Defying Gravity.....but he didn`t!! Anyway we got our food ordered and he brought s a pina colada daiquiri for free as he heard me say I had never tried one......it was lush.....I really enjoyed it. Kyle ordered his usual Strawberry one........he said he was photo bombing my picture with his watch!! He looks very wary of his daiquiri tonight ...lol





Kyle had his usual chicken fries and veg...huge portion and yes the watch made it in again.......





I had 10oz filet medium rare, fries an veg......I think my veg is still on the separate plate here, 





Tom ordered the Prime Rib with mash and it was perfect as well, it came with horseradish sauce and some jus.





It was a perfect meal and we really loved it, as well as Zak entertaining us, he was such a nice lad and we really enjoyed talking to him.





The boys decided they would have some dessert....they had their usual here.......Chocolate Stampede which is for two......how they had the room I don`t know....I did manage a little ice cream though. It is such a huge dessert and I really wished I liked Chocolate Cake.....but I don`t





After we had paid up we headed back to hotel.......I can`t remember times as we try not to clock watch but it was late.......even so we headed back to the lounge and just had some coffee and passed half an hour or so. All of a sudden we were ready for dropping, so went up to our room and I think we were sleeping before our heads hit the pillow.


----------



## schumigirl

HHN next


----------



## macraven

_i'm so excited !
more trippie to read about.

the day sounds wonderful and the food pics are fantastic.


i would add more here but it is time for me to go pick up our pizza for dinner._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i'm so excited !
> more trippie to read about.
> 
> the day sounds wonderful and the food pics are fantastic.
> 
> 
> i would add more here but it is time for me to go pick up our pizza for dinner._



Thanks  Hope your pizza was nice.......


----------



## schumigirl

FRIDAY 20TH SEPTEMBER.......HHN

We were definitely going to have a lazy day today.........we slept like logs despite being woken around 1am by 2 very loud women in room next door......won`t dwell on that but it was sorted. Got ourselves ready and headed up for breakfast. We really took our time this morning, had some lovely fresh fruit then decided that was far too healthy and had some toast with grape jelly.........lounge was slightly busier this morning but still peaceful. we headed back down to our room as we were going to watch the free practice for the Singapore F1 Grand Prix......we had found a channel that was showing it so that was our plan this morning. We love F1 so were delighted with this. It was good to watch but oh my the amount of ad breaks was ridiculous.......anyhoo.......we got settled down and watched that for an hour and a half.........then I had a friend who was going to call me so boys headed down to play some pool while I chatted.....I knew it would be a long call  When boys came back to room it was time to head off somewhere. We had decided not to go to the park till we were going in for HHN so Tom had said he wanted to go look for a laptop......I kinda groaned to myself, but he spends hours with me shopping and never complains so I didn`t moan too much....just a bit. 

I didn`t take many pictures today as we were just mooching around, had a subway for lunch but I had no camera so no pics......it was lovely though but we all prefer Firehouse Subs........we headed into Wal-Mart on John Young Parkway just to see what they had........not much.....by this time I was truly bored. I don`t really like this Wal-Mart.....don`t know why really, I prefer the one on Turkey Lake Road.

By now it was getting well into the afternoon so we headed back to the hotel to shower and change for HHN. We did ave to go back to the room after we left as I had forgotten my flashy horns.......couldn`t go without them!! 

We were meeting Todd around 3ish I think so we took the boat as there was one there and arrived in no time at all. They were starting to set up the entrance for regular guests including metal detectors....I was glad we would not have to queue up outside. We have always done stay and scream, apart from our very first year when we knew nothing about the event at all. What a mistake that was. But anyway we were soon inside and heading towards our meeting point at Louie`s pizza.......something of a tradition now......if we do something we like just once.......it`s a tradition!! 





We wandered down and I headed into the bathroom as we were early and they went towards Louie`s to wait......as I came out Kyle was pointing that Todd was coming towards us in the distance.......so I turned and was peering down the road......Todd is very tall so he is usually head and shoulders above most people......I couldn`t see him......when all of a sudden he was right behind me giving me such a scare  Rats!!!! He had been there all the time.....and thought he would start my night off with a scare.....as he had done the last time we met him for HHN........I think that`s a tradition now too  so scare duly over we headed into Louie`s for pizza.

I never took any pictures of this either  but we each got a mixture of pepperoni, garden and cheese pizza.........all lovely and we sat and chatted for a while before heading over to the holding area on the other side of the street. We got through just as they putting the barrier up and got ourselves sat down on the sidewalk and waited. It was a long wait, they came round and checked our tickets and we waited some more.........this was where we saw our first few young kids.....there was 2 in the holding are that was around 7 or 8 with proper HHN stuff on and a couple that were maybe slightly older....but still kids........hadn`t seen any buggies yet with babies and toddlers like on previous years.......yet!!!

I was getting a numb bottom at this point 













So at 6pm they let us out for the first house which was AWIL.........I truly believe I am the only person in the world who has never seen this movie and don`t plan to either.........I didn`t know what we would make of this one and I wasn`t over keen as I thought I may not be overly impressed......but it was amazing!!! Some fantastic scares........but then I scare easily  They make me walk in front of everyone, as one year I was like a backpack on poor Todd......don`t think his ribs ever truly recovered from that  so the front it is for me. Tom loves watching me getting the bejeesus scared out of me, which happens a lot!! So we get through the house fairly quickly and I am impressed so far. I truly can`t remember the order we did the house but I think the queue for CiTW was large so we headed around the back to the other houses. By this time the "zombies" were out in most areas.......well, it wasn`t dark yet so it wasn`t the same but they do look good.........just don`t scare me. Although some of them were very gruesome and realistic.......they do it so well you can`t help but be impressed with the effects.





This guy was so good......he kinda scared me a little













The houses we saw were all really good but the them kinda blended too much for us....too many zombies. But we did enjoy them well except Resident Evil.....there wasn`t any scares....it was as if the actors hadn`t all turned up yet for their shift. Wasn`t a fan of Evil Dead or Havoc but it was better than the last Havoc house we saw.

Love La Llorona.........it was fantastic and very creepy, I could have spent ages in there. We knew we were heading back tomorrow night so didn`t push to do any other houses. We really wanted to see CiTW even though we had hated the movie we thought the house would be good which it was, it was one of our favorites. I don`t think you need to know the films or stories to enjoy the houses at all. I didn`t take many pictures today at all, it`s not worth it at HHN.....you just want to enjoy it so I wouldn`t bring my camera tomorrow night....one less thing to carry.

We thought we would head for ice cream for boys.......I didn`t fancy ice cream so I had the yukiest hot dog ever before we headed to Ben and Jerry`s.

Obligatory HHN picture





By this time we had done enough for tonight so we started to head out.....it was busy but not mobbed and the place was swarming with bloodied faced zombies....zzzzzz (sorry mac) lol...........there was lots of screaming from particularly young girls who are an obvious target........it is so much fun though.

Apart from one incident. I can`t remember the queue we were in, we saw a young family.....mum...dad....granddad.....and 3 young kids.....aged maybe about 4 5 and 6....youngest was in a pushchair......they were also in the Express queue so it would have cost them a lot of money.....they all had gone into the house together and as we were still waiting to go in.......the granddad appears with all 3 kids screaming and crying their eyes out clinging on to him obviously scared to bits. Why would you do that to your kids........ I try not to judge....but.....

So we said farewell to Todd till tomorrow night and we headed back to hotel.......we did eat something but I hadn`t taken many notes today so I forget, but we did sit in the lobby lounge with  glass of wine before heading to bed.


----------



## Metro West

Ah good times and lusciousness all around.


----------



## macraven

_your pictures are always so good!

i'm in for all 17 nights of your trippie.



i'm guessing we will have a long commercial break when you leave for scotland.

have fun with the family!_


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Ah good times and lusciousness all around.



Lol.........it was a good night.......every time I use that word now I think of you.........



macraven said:


> _
> 
> 
> i'm guessing we will have a long commercial break when you leave for scotland.
> 
> have fun with the family!_



Thanks mac ..........lol.......yes a long commercial break......good description.........

I'll be sure to have fun in Scotland...........will continue when I get back


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Lol.........it was a good night.......every time I use that word now I think of you.........
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mac ..........lol.......yes a long commercial break......good description.........
> 
> I'll be sure to have fun in Scotland...........will continue when I get back



_i remember reading how you "enjoyed" the commercials on the tv at rph....._


----------



## tink1957

Hope you have a great trip Carole

We will be patiently waiting for your return


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Lol.........it was a good night.......every time I use that word now I think of you.........


----------



## mrsabbott

I am finally caught up I your trip report!! What a wonderful time y'all had!! I can't wait until we go!!

I also love reading your report with an accent in my mind.. Especially some of the great words you use! I feel like I want to call my umbrella a brolly, a bandaid a plaster, and definitely use the adjective "lush" as much as possible! Love it!


----------



## keishashadow

_I was like a backpack on poor Todd_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i remember reading how you "enjoyed" the commercials on the tv at rph....._



It's quite sad really how much we laugh at them



tink1957 said:


> Hope you have a great trip Carole
> 
> We will be patiently waiting for your return



I'm back now.......thanks Vicki had a fantastic visit 



mrsabbott said:


> I am finally caught up I your trip report!! What a wonderful time y'all had!! I can't wait until we go!!
> 
> I also love reading your report with an accent in my mind.. Especially some of the great words you use! I feel like I want to call my umbrella a brolly, a bandaid a plaster, and definitely use the adjective "lush" as much as possible! Love it!



I do have a very strong Scottish accent at times........lol.....I had to say the word burger about 5 times once to macraven.......with my accent it was so hard to understand......we got there eventually though .......I love the "Lush" word.......use it all the time
Glad you are enjoying the report 



keishashadow said:


> _I was like a backpack on poor Todd_



It was funny!! According to Tom and Kyle........Todd........not so much 

Will try and catch up on this later in the week.........thank you for all the lovely comments


----------



## schumigirl

SATURDAY 21ST SEPTEMBER

We all had a restless night last night.....not quite sure why but just restless. At one point we all thought about getting up and going to Wal-Mart for a wander around.......decided against it though. Eventually we all drifted off and awoke surprisingly early, we thought we would sleep late and have a lazy day. We put the tv on to the channel we had watched the free practice on yesterday for the Grand Prix, today was qualifying.......very important to us to see.......but they weren`t showing it  so we got up, showered changed and headed for breakfast instead. We would find out later who got pole for tomorrows race.

My goodness Club Lounge was busy this morning.....very noisy and full of seemingly abandoned kids! We sat near the kids tv as that was the only space.......we moved as soon as a table further.....much further away became available. One staff member had to speak to a set of parents to ask them to calm their kids down........the parents didn`t see the problem in their 3 young kids running up and down the room waving swords and yelling  We ate quickly and left quickly this morning.

We headed straight to WalMart for a few bits, I volunteered to drive....it`s only close by but I love driving. It`s amazing how sometimes you feel guilty even if you haven`t done anything.............as soon as I pulled out of RP and turned left to head to Turkey Lake Road  had a State Troopers car behind me.......and it followed me all the way.......move for move.........Tom said slow down and he`ll pass you.....but he didn`t........I honestly don`t know why but I was so nervous of making a mistake.......at home I wouldn`t bat an eyelid......but I am so conscious here of different laws and things........by the time we reached WalMart I was sweating.....lol.........he pulled in beside me and I was convinced he was going to come over to the car and tell me I had broken a gajillion laws........Tom said he swore I was ready to put my hands out to be handcuffed and dragged to jail  However he just sat in the car and drank some water!!! By this time I was starting to see the funny side of my panic.......told Tom he could drive to Millenia Mall.

We wandered into WalMart and spoke to our friend Rosalyn again, got some bits and bobs and I saw a purple mouse for my laptop.......I still like a mouse!! Now, Tom never refuses me anything and I had been looking for a purple one for a while but he seemed quite reticent for me to get one.......it was only $40 so I wondered why. Anyway he said just get it if you want it....so I did.......we had a look at the laptops again when we were there as Tom still fancied getting himself a new one, then headed out to Mall at Millenia. Tom said I had to drive........no officers in sight so we drove off. It only takes 10 minutes or so to get to the Mall, we decided to valet park as it was another scorching hot day. I love this Mall.













Even on a Saturday this Mall is never overly busy.....in fact it was quite empty when we went in. This is one of things we love about this place, unlike the Florida Mall you never feel crowded.

This is Kyle saying he wanted Linda chocolate fudge cake from The Cheesecake Factory for lunch.......no sandwich first......just cake.........well he had cereal for breakfast so I suppose one would counteract the other. He is such a healthy eater at home anyway I really don`t mind him eating so much chocolate on our trip





So Kyle went in and got his favourite dessert ever and we headed up to the food court where we had decided to have a burger from Johnnie Rockets today. We hadn`t eaten here in a few visits and just fancied it today. We both had Houston Burgers.....no cheese....with extra onion....I had a strawberry milk shake and Tom had vanilla......now that was nice! I didn`t take pictures today, it didn`t look very appetising but tasted nice.......but not as good as previous visits, so will give it a miss next year....there are so many other good places to eat there.

But we wandered around the mall for a while going into some of my favourite shops. I have so many gadgets and things from Williams and Sonoma










Bought some costume jewellery from Macy`s and then Tom wanted to go into the Apple shop again. I was getting bored now looking at computery things, but went in and let them look while for a while, we didn`t spend long as we all suddenly felt quite tired.....so headed out to valet and got our car and went back to hotel........we all fell asleep for an hour or so......I think our lack of sleep the night before and it was sooooo hot today all conspired to make us so sleepy. We were meeting Todd again at 3.30 at Louie`s so set an alarm just in case.....would hate to sleep in 

We met Todd and went inside, but we weren`t hungry yet......those burgers and shakes were very filling........I think Kyle had a pizza slice and so did Todd. We sat again for a while and chatted before going over to the holding area.......we sat on the steps today.....it was comfier........just a little. We got released earlier tonight.....we wondered why everyone was suddenly moving towards the exit then someone said they were releasing us. It was fun again tonight, some long queues though but some of the houses were worth it. I never expected to like CitW as I thought the film was utter tosh but it was one of our favourites and seeing Jack was amazing......they need to bring him back for next year!!!! We liked Evil Dead.....I think.........but the whole theme didn`t thrill any of us.......and what the heck wa the horrible smell in the street near Finnegans....it was rank!!! So we tried to avoid walking through that.

We had only to see Afterlife at this point.....but we saw the wait was whatever it was.....I can`t remember.......and decided not to bother.......we had waited enough tonight so we headed around to Ben and Jerry`s for ice cream again then began wandering out of the park. I think this was the only HHN pic I took tonight. 





We said our goodbyes and got the boat back to the hotel, we couldn`t decide whether to have a quick dip in the pool or some sushi........no-one could really be bothered to go up and get changed so we sat in the lounge and had some sushi.......those chairs are just so comfy.....I think we could have crashed out there and then.

We ordered Snow crab Rangoon and Volcano roll between us again......it was lovely.....wow that wasabi is hot!!!!






We sat and chatted to the staff and passed the time till it was a decent time to go to bed and reminisced about another lovely day. It had been the hottest day so far for us.......it was perfect.....we were having so much fun we didn`t want to waste a second sleeping, but sleep we did, we were all in bed out for the count by 11.45pm.


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

That sushi makes me soo hungry! Welcome back


----------



## schumigirl

Threeboysandachickie said:


> That sushi makes me soo hungry! Welcome back



Thanks.......glad you're still reading along 

The sushi is really good in there and really well priced........we've paid a lot more elsewhere and wasn't as good as RP.


----------



## macraven

_me too......


not for the sushi but for the reading of this thread._


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> We met Todd and went inside, but we weren`t hungry yet......those burgers and shakes were very filling........I think Kyle had a pizza slice and so did Todd. We sat again for a while and chatted before going over to the holding area.......we sat on the steps today.....it was comfier........just a little. We got released earlier tonight.....we wondered why everyone was suddenly moving towards the exit then someone said they were releasing us. It was fun again tonight, some long queues though but some of the houses were worth it. I never expected to like CitW as I thought the film was utter tosh but it was one of our favourites and seeing Jack was amazing......they need to bring him back for next year!!!! We liked Evil Dead.....I think.........but the whole theme didn't thrill any of us.......and what the heck wa the horrible smell in the street near Finnegans....it was rank!!! So we tried to avoid walking through that.
> 
> We had only to see Afterlife at this point.....but we saw the wait was whatever it was.....I can`t remember.......and decided not to bother.......we had waited enough tonight so we headed around to Ben and Jerry`s for ice cream again then began wandering out of the park. I think this was the only HHN pic I took tonight.


 That was a fun but sad night as we wouldn't see each other again during your visit. I think the wait was 50 minutes or so...too long really. The ice cream was great...I didn't get it all over the place this time.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _me too......
> 
> 
> not for the sushi but for the reading of this thread._



......I think that`s the last sushi picture I have.....I think 




Metro West said:


> That was a fun but sad night as we wouldn't see each other again during your visit. I think the wait was 50 minutes or so...too long really. The ice cream was great...I didn't get it all over the place this time.



Oh I know.........we just didn`t know it then though.......... 

lol........I forgot about your ice cream mess.......I`ll bring wipes next year......just in case


----------



## schumigirl

SUNDAY 22ND SEPTEMBER

We all awoke really early this morning with a bounce......it was Singapore Grand Prix day and it was definitely being shown on one of the channels we had. It was starting at 8am Orlando time, so we all got ready early and Tom and Kyle went up to the lounge to bring us some breakfast stuff back to the room to eat. He managed quite a little haul and even got me some healthy fruit to go with my sugary delicious donut...well you have to have a balance!! So we settled down and watched the GP.......I`m glad we saw it as our guy won but oh my goodness the ad breaks were so annoying. We watch them at home ad free through the race so this was hard to get used to.......but it was only for one race and we were glad it was on in the first place. 

They took the plates and stuff back up to the lounge.....I hate seeing plates all over the place and while they did that I had planned to iron a few things and wait on my friend calling me again. It was so good there were not much time difference between us when I am there. But after 45 minutes I knew she wasn`t going to call......she had been poorly so I could forgive her for that  So Tom said why don`t we just head out and we would catch her later.....so that`s what we did and headed to Wal-Mart as we were out of supplies for the room and then we thought about going to Clearwater........well I thought we were.

On the way we snapped some pics of what is going to be Cabana Bay.......it`s so big!!!! I don`t think we would stay there anyway but it`s huge. We always use Turkey Lake Road when we head over to either LBV or Wal-Mart and it`s so quiet....but when this place opens our quiet little road will be no more.

















So we headed into Wal-Mart and they sneaked.......yes sneaked off with something in a bag..........I was very curious now what they were up to....but I wandered off and got what bits we needed and a few we didn`t......lol........I hate shopping in the Uk but love it here.......so after 10 minutes searching for them I found them talking to our friend Rosalyn who works there.........first thing I noticed was they had no little bag with them.......hmmmmm. Anyway we chatted briefly then let the poor woman go back to work. 

I then said I would drive to Clearwater..........Kyle said he didn`t feel like going and Tom said the same.........so I grumbled for a bit and asked what we were going to do as we had no plans to go to the park till later, but to be honest we thought we might have a day off the parks anyway......Tom said why don`t we got for lunch to Millenia Mall........Kyles face lit up like a Christmas tree.........I knew what he was thinking......Linda`s fudge cake again for him.........so we headed off again.......to the Mall. We valet parked again as it`s so handy and went in.....Kyle went into CF to order his and we went upstairs to the food court. I did wonder about having a meal in there but the portions are so huge and we prefer to eat a bigger meal at night......I had the lunchtime portion of Chinese chicken salad one visit.........it could have fed us for a week!!! But we decided to have lunch from the little Chinese place upstairs





I don`t honestly know how he eats this!! We had noodles with General Tso chicken and honey shrimp....they were delicious but I forgot to take pictures of them. All washed down with a large orange Fanta....which I always have to ask for twice as I pronounce it with a strong sounding "T".....to which they eventually say "oh you want fannah"........lol

Anyway now that we`re all fed and watered Tom says he wants to go to the Apple shop..........I think......oh not again.......but we go and when we get inside I say I may just head to Macy`s instead..........Tom says no you won`t...........we`re here to get your birthday present  Now, all the time he said he was looking for him......he was really trying to see what was the best one for me. I felt quite annoyed at myself for being annoyed at the amount of time he wanted to look at them now. I gave him a massive hug and felt the tears prickling in my eyes......but that is not unusual for me......I can cry at the opening of an envelope.........but I had already gotten enough and just wasn`t expecting it. Tom said he is going to have my laptop and I was to choose whatever I wanted..........I looked to Kyle and asked him what he thought as I really had no idea what was the best one to get........so after a while and with some help from a staff member we left with a brand new iPad...........I was verrry happy. I kept saying thank you as I really was so surprised........So I asked what was he up to in Wal-Mart with the disappearing bag.......he laughed and said as I was getting an ipad I wouldn`t be needing a mouse.......and he wasn`t going to have a purple one....so he was returning it but knew I would wonder why he was taking back my lovely new purple mouse if I saw him.......so he was trying to be sneaky...lol......bless him he really is the best!!!

We left the mall as "we" all wanted it set up and sorted so went back to the hotel and to the room. The sky was looking quite ominous now so we thought we may not get to the parks tonight. So we got into the room and I went up the lounge for 2 coffees and just as I came back in the phone rang........it was my friend....yay.....she thought she might as well try and see if I was in or she would have left a message.........anyway.........we chatted for hours....lol......Tom and Kyle went down for a couple of games of pool as they knew I would be ages on the phone. While I was chatting the sky was getting darker and darker and eventually they appeared........I chatted a bit more and eventually came off.....somewhat reluctantly though........they had set up the ipad and were showing me how it worked........I`m not very technical!! 

We decided to head up to the lounge and sit for a while, maybe have a glass of wine........we just got in there and the heavens opened.....real torrential downpour......we couldn`t see anything out of the windows. We were planning to eat in Citywalk tonight, maybe HRC.....another place that is not my favorite but wanted to try again. We sat down and had some wine and played with my new toy. It wasn`t overly busy tonight again, very pleasant to sit in. After a bit Kyle said he was quite hungry, thankfully the hot meal tonight was chicken mac and cheese.....it did look nice....so he had a plate of that rather than wait till later.....he could just have dessert in HRC if he felt like it. 

Food did look lovely tonight.....chicken mac and cheese which I tasted a bit of Kyle`s and it was lovely.......Blue Cheese salad, biscuits and cheese, vegetable crudites and dips and chips






















We had a few bits of veg and salad just to pass the time....with another very large white wine..........it was still raining at this point and Stephen in the lounge said we should just settle in there for the night.....it was tempting at this point........but eventually it eased off and we headed out to see what it was like. It was stopped altogether by the time we wandered out so we walked towards Citywalk and HRC.

I had forgotten how loud it was in here!!! Anyway we went in and managed to avoid the offending photographer from our previous visit.........this guy wouldn`t take no for an answer.........the girl on the desk was somewhat brisque...........putting it politely, anyway got a table straight away......asked if we could be moved but they said no.......oh well we would make the most of it. It is a nice place but there`s something about it I just don`t like. We had a nice girl look after us but got our drinks wrong......Kyle asked for a V daiquiri I asked for coke and Tom a bud........she brought coffee....... water and the wrong beer.........anyway....she changed it immediately........not a problem really.......then we ordered our food. Kyle had just eaten so he asked for chocolate ice cream with sauce.......Tom ordered Bacon Cheeseburger and I ordered Carolina pulled pork with coleslaw


















Don`t know what happened to the pic of the other burger, but it was just ok.........not a great meal and I forgot to use the voucher that concierge had given me for money off. I don`t think I will go back to HRC.......there`s just too many other better places to eat.......but I would never tell anyone not to go as plenty of people love it and have lovely meals........it`s just not for us. 

So we headed back over and planned to play some minigolf, but it was really busy. We could come back another time so we headed back to hotel after wandering a bit in Citywalk. We love CW at night....it always has such a good fun atmosphere but we were starting to feel a bit tired now. I said we must sound as if we`re 180.......don`t think we saw after midnight more than twice the whole trip!! 

So we had a lovely slow walk home and we did stop into Orchids Lounge and had a V strawberry daiquiri same as Kyle and Tom had a Kona beer. Saw someone order sushi and I so wished we ha done that tonight instead of Hard Rock. We didn`t stay long and soon headed up to our room where we played with ipad for a bit and watched Lethal weapon on the tv...........Tom woke around 3 am to discover we had fallen asleep with the tv on.........haven`t done that for years. We must have been tired.
Tomorrow was going to be IOA....we had missed the parks today, but we really had another lovely, lovely day.


----------



## tink1957

Wow Carole...your Tom  is something special.  What a great surprise.  

I'm with you on Hard Rock.  We dined there a few times and it was just ok.

We will definitely have to try the sushi at the lounge when we go next time...it looks yummy.

 Thanks for the update.


----------



## macraven

_Tom sounds like a keeper._


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _Tom sounds like a keeper._



Geez Tom...way to mess it up for the rest of us!  

I think we're gonna get my bride an IPad Mini for Christmas, ( well, the "kids" will get her an IPad Mini). Not sure if I really want her having access to the "MDE" fiasco, I can screw that up quite fine all by myself! 

Loving the report Mrs. C. ...(ain't that mall a blast!?)


----------



## Metro West

It's fun to hear what you guys did after we parted ways. Really enjoying this part of the TR.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Wow Carole...your Tom  is something special.  What a great surprise.
> 
> I'm with you on Hard Rock.  We dined there a few times and it was just ok.
> 
> We will definitely have to try the sushi at the lounge when we go next time...it looks yummy.
> 
> Thanks for the update.



It was such a surprise.......I truly thought the ring from Tiffany was my main present........he is full of surprises though.........

We should have dinner in the sushi lounge next September........we are still there when you are aren't we???

Next update "soon" 



macraven said:


> _Tom sounds like a keeper._



Oh he's a keeper all right......he's the best 



buckeev said:


> Geez Tom...way to mess it up for the rest of us!
> 
> I think we're gonna get my bride an IPad Mini for Christmas, ( well, the "kids" will get her an IPad Mini). Not sure if I really want her having access to the "MDE" fiasco, I can screw that up quite fine all by myself!
> 
> Loving the report Mrs. C. ...(ain't that mall a blast!?)



Thanks......glad you're enjoying the trippie.........and I'm sure you'll be very popular with mrs buckeev with that gift 

Yep......we love the Mall at Millenia............we never get fed up visiting it......we do try the Florida Mall, but it's just not the same...........



Metro West said:


> It's fun to hear what you guys did after we parted ways. Really enjoying this part of the TR.



Thanks Todd........nice to know you're enjoying reading along


----------



## schumigirl

MONDAY 23RD SEPTEMBER

Apart from waking up with the tv  being put off we all slept like logs again and slept till around 9am. One of the major joys of Universal is never having to clock watch or have to be somewhere at a set time......that is not a vacation for us.

So after showering we set of upstairs for breakfast, Stephen in the lounge informed us it was going to rain later today and quite heavy so we ate quickly and headed to IOA after our usual dousing of sun cream. We walked again this morning......I don`t think I ever tire of this walk, it is so beautiful and really doesn`t take long at all. The sun at this point couldn`t make up it`s mind if it was coming out or not, but when it did....boy was it hot!!

Got to IOA a bit later than usual this morning. It was busier than before but not busy. Hulk had a 25 min wait, Doom and Spiderman were both 40 minutes surprisingly. We did them all several times as EP queue was non existent especially on Doom. I wish we could have just sat on the seat and not got off as we did this about 10 times....not our record.....but we got fed up going around and then decided to go to JP. 

On the way round we stopped off at Me Ship, The Olive. We only found out about this a few years ago (Thanks Todd)....we have some fun shooting the water jets up top at unsuspecting people on the barges





We spend a bit of time up here but there are some littler kids who want to have a go......so I drag those 2 away and head to Popeye where we spend a small fortune on the showers that soak people on this ride......the showers are much better than the jets on this one.........we howl with laughter as people just don`t expect it........bit sad I know. But around $25 lighter we head round the park


By this time the sun had come out and it was boiling hot......this was one of the few days we felt it a bit humid thankfully. Humidity really knocked us for 6 our first September visit a few years back, but not this year......it was pure heat. When we got to JP the wait time showed 5 minutes........as we approached to get our EP scanned it jumped to 45 minutes!!! Wow.......quick jump........we did walk past an awful long queue and got to the front where we were the only ones in the EP queue...but we looked behind us and there were more people......don`t know where they all came from all of a sudden. Anyway, we got on and loved it as usual.......came off bone dry...not even a drop.....went back around and Kyle came on with us........we did walk past a lot of the same people and we did hear people comment about us just having been on. Doesn`t bother me a bit hearing people grumble about that. 

But we got on the boat and this time we got drenched..........lol.......Kyle believes its him.....we almost always come off dry when he`s not on. He didn`t want to go on again, and as we all felt a bit hungry decided to eat early at Thunder Falls Terrace..........we really like it in here.....food is good and it`s never usually busy.......but my goodness it`s cold in there when your clothes are wet!!










We ordered 2 meals between the 3 of us as portions are very good in here......we had the Chicken wrap and the Ribs/chicken platter....it was delicious. That wrap is the freshest tasting wrap I have ever eaten, even Kyle enjoyed the other half. And the ribs and chicken never let us down













Not quite sure what I was looking at there..........but we all felt quite filled up even though we couldn`t quite finish what we had ordered. I`m glad we hadn`t ordered 3 meals, it was more than enough to share. 

We then headed around to HP area. It`s funny, we never ever get bored going around the parks......the amount of people that ask if we ever get bored and don`t quite believe us when we say no. Maybe it`s because we don`t spend every minute there , with 17 days we can spend a few hours then leave as we`ll be back the next day.....I don`t know....it suits us.





The bridge was mobbed with people taking pictures so we didn`t hang around especially as it was starting to dull down by now.......that lovely cooling breeze had appeared and that usually means the rain is close. We didn`t bother with FJ, just went on DD twice then I had wanted to try Pumpkin Fizz.....another thing I only heard about last year. We do like the frozen butterbeer better than the regular but it is very sweet and thought this might be less sweet. 

It was, but still very sweet. I went into the Hog`s Head to get it on my own, boys were in the bathroom and I said to the girl I had never tried it....so she gave me a little sample........that was nice of her.....I did like it and was glad I got one but not sure I would get another one. Gave her an extra tip, she was so nice. I have to say at this point I have never understood the bad reports that Universal staff get. We have never had a bad experience in all our trips and find the TM to be fantastic. Anyway, they didn`t really like it. Kyle doesn`t like fizzy drinks anyway but Tom made a face like he head just drank a polyjuice spell!!! Maybe not then.

It had just started to rain by now so we headed out of the park and walked back to the hotel. Wasn`t too bad a walk but by the time we got to the hotel it was really coming down. We went up to our room and by this time it was monsoon like......couldn`t see the park rides at all. So Kyle wanted to spend some time on the iPad.....Tom had the tv on......so I fell asleep. It was lovely being in the room all cosy while it was torrential outside.

I slept for an hour or so, woke up and it was still raining. We decided to eat in the hotel tonight as the rain obviously wasn`t going off anytime soon. We all got showered and decided to go and sit in the lounge for a while and decide where we wanted to eat.









It was really quiet as they were not serving anything yet so it was nice to sit and relax and chat with some of the staff members who we had gotten so friendly with by now. I said I quite fancied going back to Tchoup Chop.......but we had a not very good experience there a few years back and those 2 didn`t want to go back. The food was very under seasoned for us...if they say something will be spicy......I expect it to be spicy.......we had a drip coming from the roof onto our food, they moved us but weren`t going to change the food till we asked them too.....then we had another drip.....the manager explained it was normal for August? So all in all we didn`t enjoy it, but I wanted to try again. So I persuaded them it would be ok this time.....what could go wrong twice. Famous last words.

We had a look at the menu for there that was in the lounge, and there was a few things we would have chosen, even Kyle so Melissa said she would book it for us......we thanked her and she booked it for 8pm. So as it was still raining we sat in the lounge and waited to go down for dinner. We were hungry by then. We passed the time chatting with each other and the staff members who were just the nicest people.

So went down and it was 7.50 when we went in. They said they were running more or less to time so would we care to sit at the bar while we waited, so we did. We ordered a white wine each and Kyle had water and we sat. I commented I wish I had one of those bars in my house





So after a while we wondered what the delay was.....we were really hungry by now........the lovely girl behind the bar asked if we would like to see a menu while we waited and she would find out how long we were going to wait....it was now 8.40pm. Well, we looked at the menu and it was totally different to the one we had seen upstairs. There wasn`t as many courses and nothing that any of us fancied eating. So we asked the girl if this was the only menu, she said yes it was. We explained we had seen a totally different menu upstairs and as we had not waited nearly 45 minutes could we just pay for our drinks and we would eat somewhere else. We were very nice about it as it was not her fault we were still waiting....anyway she very kindly said there would be no charge for the drinks and apologised for the wait we had. We said no problem and still gave her a tip as she had been so lovely. The man on the desk looked at us when we left but didn`t ask why....we should have maybe told him.....but at this point we were so hungry we just wanted some food.......so headed to Jakes Bar.

I was so glad we did as we had a gorgeous meal here. It was quite busy but we got a table within 5 minutes.....we had "Wheels" serve us again, really cool guy who is a lot of fun. We asked about 2 of our favourite guys who worked there...Oscar and Lucky......they had both just left and we were sorry we had missed them as they were guys who had been there for quite a while. Anyway we ordered Kyle a cheese pizza and we shared the meat pizza and some wings. We forgot how big the pizzas are in here. We had asked for chicken on ours instead of the sausage and jalapenos on it........no problem at all.













It was all delicious. The wings came with a Blue cheese dip......now I hate blue cheese with a passion........but I thought I would try it and surprisingly it was delicious.......wouldn`t order it deliberately or eat it on its own but that one was nice. I was told there that under no circumstances was I to mention ever gong back to Tchoup Chop.........well I suppose after 2 bad experiences I couldn`t blame them. We had a lovely evening in Jake`s.........Bart and Homer came in and we all got our pictures taken with them, but I didn`t upload them to this account. 

We decided to have some dessert, Wheels told us they were quite small, so Kyle had Flourless Chocolate cake, Tom and I had Strawberry cheesecake.....they were both delicious and Kyle said it was one of the nicest choc cakes he had ever eaten. Praise indeed.









Now we were full........finally. We sat for a while then went up to our room as it was late at this point......no idea of the real time, but late. So we watched a bit of tv and fell asleep. It was supposed to be raining again tomorrow, so not sure at that point what we would do.


----------



## macraven

_i have to try that strawberry cheesecake on my next visit to Jakes.
it looks lush......(metro 101)_


----------



## tink1957

Another great update...as usual.

I'm going to have to try the water cannons next time...it sounds like something right down my alley soaking unsuspecting victims

Sorry about your Tchoup Chop experience... I know they do have a pre-fixe menu for magical dining month in September, could that be the menu you saw?


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Another great update...as usual.
> 
> 
> Sorry about your Tchoup Chop experience... I know they do have a pre-fixe menu for magical dining month in September, could that be the menu you saw?


 
Thanks Vicki.........

No it wasn't the September special menu, we had seen that online. We found out next day the club lounge had an out of date menu in the big folder with all menus in. That was what we had been looking at.

Oh well, these things happen don't they


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i have to try that strawberry cheesecake on my next visit to Jakes.
> it looks lush......(metro 101)_



Oh it really was lush......lol........but wheels was right, it is small, but after pizza and wings it was just right


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Oh it really was lush......lol........but wheels was right, it is small, but after pizza and wings it was just right


 That's the ultimate in lusciousness.


----------



## tink1957

Hi Carole...I have 3 days off and could use an update.



Just kidding...I know you're busy taking care of  you ailing hubby...hope he gets well soon


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi Carole...I have 3 days off and could use an update.
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding...I know you're busy taking care of  you ailing hubby...hope he gets well soon



3 days off .....well since you ask so nicely.....just for you, next day coming up 

He`s sleeping now so sitting at laptop won`t disturb him.......that`s my excuse for not doing noisy housework today


----------



## schumigirl

TUESDAY 24TH SEPTEMBER

Well the weather did not look good at all today. We really took our time getting ready before we headed up to the lounge for breakfast.

When we went in the first thing Melissa asked was how did we enjoy our meal last night!!! When we told her what happened she was so apologetic....told her it certainly wasn't her fault. She did call down and ask for an updated menu for Tchoup Chop to be sent up, so that was changed almost immediately. We stayed and chatted for a bit this morning, lounge was nice and quiet again today. 

We finally decided to head out to the Florida Mall, not our favourite mall at all but we wanted some M&M`s.........gotta have priorities!! It was raining when we went out but not too heavy so we walked to the car and I drove, decided to valet park as it`s just a bit closer to the entrance. As soon as we walk into this Mall, I don`t know what it is, I just don`t like it.....it seems so much busier than the Mall at Millenia........I joked that there`s too many tourists there 

Anyway we wander around and get our precious coconut M&M`s and discover they have a limited edition white chocolate one......oh my......anyone who knows me will know I adore white chocolate.....so I would have to get some of those as well....they were delicious and I knew we didn`t have them in the UK they would make a great pressie for a couple of friends. So we filled several bags with those and several of coconut.........I told Tom not to listen to the final cost when we paid......ouch!!! But they were lovely and some of them did make it home this year.

I got some nice costume jewellery in a little shop called Charming Charlie, they had lots of purpley stuff so I filled a little basket and got my friend some green stuff. Cheap as chips but looks really nice, and it makes ideal little fillers for gifts. Don`t really like the Macy`s here, it seems very disorganised and the perfume staff never leave you alone unlike the other one, so we decided to head to Mall at Millenia for some lunch.......someone wanted Linda`s Chocolate Fudge Cake......well it had been about 2 days since he had eaten it!!!!!

Got our car back and headed off, valet parked here again......I was getting used to doing this now........and went inside. I never tire of walking into this Mall, it`s so pretty, clean and never mobbed. Kyle went straight in and got his cake while we went upstairs and decide  to eat at a place that sells wraps for a change, it was lovely.

I had Teriyaki Chicken with extra jalapenos and Tom got Philly sub, only took a pic of mine as Tom`s was gone in abut 10 seconds. It was lovely, very fresh produce in it, I would eat at this counter again if I can get past Firehouse Subs, they really are the best!!





After we ate we wandered downstairs. I didn`t like the plain covers in the Apple shop for iPads, so wandered into a store called Brookstone and saw they had some nice leather ones and it had a Bluetooth keyboard in it as well.....and more importantly I liked the color





It was probably more expensive than we should have paid for a cover, but I loved it so we just got it there and then. Decided then we had spent enough today so headed back to the hotel with our haul for the day. It seemed to be clearing up as we were driving back so decided to head to The Studios for rest of afternoon.

It was quite dull but still very hot when we got to the park, we still put some sun cream on.....just in case. Last thing we wanted to happen was to get sunburn after being so careful every other day. There was a few people heading in but not many so we got through in seconds and went straight for DM.........the regular queue was showing 45 minutes, Express was a proper walk on.....not one person in front of us. Did this twice then we said we were going to go on RRR. I knew Kyle was desperate to go on it, but he was so afraid of damaging his back. I could understand...we could tell him a million times he would be ok but it`s his back and no amount of reassurance can stop him worrying.......

Anyway he decided he wanted to have a go. I was so pleased he was going to try, and hoped we would get the front where it always seems smoother. Well we went in and there was no queue to speak of......so we got the front...Kyle and I together and Tom behind us. Tom and I did exchange some nervous glances as we got on the ride, but didn`t want Kyle to see we were a little worried as this ride can be rough so it was very natural to worry a little. Well we needn`t have.......it was silky smooth and he loved every second of it.......he got off with a huge grin on his face and said we were doing it again........That was what we hoped and prayed he would say coming off....when we watched the video back of the ride they laugh as you can see I never took my eyes off him the whole time.....that`s mother`s for you though!! We did this twice more and luckily got the front all 3 times.......it is such a good ride......we love the climb and when it`s smooth it`s amazing.

We headed around to The Mummy......it was a walk on too......it seemed so much faster this afternoon.....really fast......it was brilliant!! We did this about 4 times before my head started to get a bit woozy.......decide to go for caramel frappucino and water for Kyle before heading around to MIB and ET. We sat outside and just watched the park and the people in it.....everyone always looks so happy....well most people!! 

We headed slowly around the park....we miss Amity!! I know it was a bit cheesy and some fairground type games but I liked it al the same. Although HP 2 looks amazing and we can`t wait to see it. So we get around to MIB and I go on once with them then decide to wait in the shop for them. I stood at the door...well to the side of the door as you enter the shop......it was raining again and I was in a little world of my own just watching everyone.....when a couple approached me, I think they were South American and asked if I could help them.....I said of course I would and he held up a park map and asked me where the Jurassic Park ride was as they couldn`t find it.....I explained that it was in the other park, they would have to go to IOA for that ride.......they said they only had a ticket for this park so what should they do....I said they should go to Guest Services and upgrade their ticket. They asked if this was going to be expensive and I explained they would pay the difference bla bla bla.....so they asked me where GS were.....so I showed them on the map where they should go. They thanked me very much and said I had been so helpful....then he looked at my lanyard and went off. At this point I realised....as did the woman who worked in the store who was stood close by.....I think they thought I was an employee just standing at the door. The woman laughed and said I should make a career out of it as I was so good.........I wondered if they tried to tell GS about a very helpful employee called Carole........

It was raining quite heavy now but didn`t last that long......so we went and did ET before heading out of the park back to the hotel. We just got wet......I couldn`t wear one of those ponchos.....they must make you boiling hot in those temps. We did get the boat as there was one there and were back in our room in no time.

We got showered and changed and headed up to the lounge for an hour before we went out. It was nice and quiet again. I didn`t look to see what the food was tonight as we just had a coffee. We were going to Outback Steakhouse tonight. It had been 2 years since we had been but wanted to try it again. One of the Club staff suggested we go to the one on Kirkman instead of the one we usually go to On Vineland Road LBV as it has more locals than tourists. We thought that was a good idea as we had not enjoyed our last visit.

So we got in the car and the rain was bouncing down with some thunder and lightning just for effect. It was only a few minutes by car and we were there. He was right. It was a nice place and not too busy so we got seated straight away. I ordered a glass of white, Tom had strawberry lemonade and kyle had his usual daiquiri 





Kyle ordered chicken breast with teriyaki sauce, Tom had the Porterhouse mash and veg and I had filet, mash and veg













It was really lovely....our steaks were cooked perfectly but we still prefer Longhorn Steakhouse any day for some reason. We did have to have our check adjusted....they had charged me for 2 wines when I only had one and added a dessert?? Anyway, it was taken off with an apology and we left. 

It was still raining and we had planned to go and play some mini golf but it was on for the night by the look of it. So drove back to hotel, Tom dropped us off and went and parked the car. We decided to go sit in Jake`s bar and have dessert. It was quiet in here tonight too so we got seated immediately. Kyle ordered 2....yes 2 flourless choc cake......he really did enjoy it last time....and they are quite small I suppose. Tom had 1 choc cake and I had a lemon curd meringue tart.......they were all lovely. We sat for a little while and chatted to the staff then realised it was getting late and I was yawning my head off.

We went upstairs and had a coffee. Kyle sat on my iPad, Tom went on his laptop and I watched some old movie while thinking our trip was getting perilously close to ending again. Very quickly pushed that thought to the back of my head and put tv off and went to sleep. They said they sat up for another hour or so chatting, but I never heard a peep so I knew I had been tired. 

Planning a lazy day tomorrow I think.


----------



## tink1957

Sounds like a busy day but fun.

I'm also embarrassed about how much I spend on chocolate at Honeyduke's every trip.  I try not to look at the receipt.  Danielle has me beat though...over $100 in candy which she gave me a list for on our last visit when she missed going 

To be fair she gave a lot of it as gifts.....but who could blame her,  a girl has to have her chocolate.

Thanks for the update and glad to hear Tom is on the mend


----------



## macraven

_still on the trip with youse!_


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Sounds like a busy day but fun.
> 
> I'm also embarrassed about how much I spend on chocolate at Honeyduke's every trip.  I try not to look at the receipt.  Danielle has me beat though...over $100 in candy which she gave me a list for on our last visit when she missed going
> 
> To be fair she gave a lot of it as gifts.....but who could blame her,  a girl has to have her chocolate.
> 
> Thanks for the update and glad to hear Tom is on the mend



Lol.....well she'll be with you next year......will that work out cheaper or more expensive for you 

Yep we never add up what we spend......I would be too scared to 



macraven said:


> _still on the trip with youse!_



Glad you're still reading ........it's taking me a little longer than I hoped to finish, got a busy week ahead so maybe no updates till Friday or Saturday


----------



## pas130

Your title caught my eye, and I am LOVING your TR!


----------



## schumigirl

pas130 said:


> Your title caught my eye, and I am LOVING your TR!



Thank you so much  Glad you're along for the ride


----------



## pas130

schumigirl said:
			
		

> Thank you so much  Glad you're along for the ride



Happy to be here.. I have never had longer than a week anywhere.. so I'm enjoying the ride


----------



## Metro West

Every time I look at those food pictures, I want to leave work and eat, eat, eat!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Every time I look at those food pictures, I want to leave work and eat, eat, eat!



Lol........I can write you a permission to leave work note if needed.......

Glad you like them...........will try and update tomorrow hopefully........it will be finished before Christmas..........I hope


----------



## schumigirl

WEDNESDAY 25TH SEPTEMBER

We all slept really late today......we were starting to feel the effects of early mornings and late nights and a lot in between. We still made breakfast in plenty of time but even one of the girls in Club commented how tired we looked today. We didn`t eat much, think we all had some fruit and coffee today. We as usual, spent some time chatting to the staff. They said the weather was not gong to be great today, ideal for us as we wanted to do some more shopping.

We had noticed that the Lindt shop was not in the MaM any more, we always buy loads of the stuff as it is so cheap compared to what we pay at home. We give some out as gifts in the hotel and take a mixture of some for us and some for gifts back home. A quick google search found there was one at LBV outlets, so that was where we headed first this morning.

We were all distinctly quiet this morning, a mixture of tiredness and the inevitability that our trip was coming closer to ending. We call it the journey we must not talk about......cause we don`t mention it till we have to...lol.....sad I know. But we arrive soon enough and buy a load of stuff in the store. The girl explained MaM had decided Lindt weren`t high end enough for them anymore so when their lease expired it wasn`t renewed. Shame as it was a lovely friendly little store. This one was bigger and stocked a lot more so maybe it`s worked out better for them.

We didn`t spend a lot of time here, it was raining slightly so we drove back to Wal-Mart where I picked up some candles, towels, 8 Aussie shampoos and 3 conditioners, Neosporin, pain relief, zantac and a host of other things that we either pay a fortune for or don`t get. The shampoo for example, we get very small bottles compared to the Litre tubs you get in the States and we pay a lot more for a smaller size, and it`s a slightly different formula too......the one from the US is much nicer. That lot will last me over a year, and I give 2 away to my niece who loves it too.

We decide to drop the stuff back off at the hotel before we head out for lunch, we were planning on going to Mimi`s near Millenia Mall, but we can`t be bothered to leave the hotel now that we`re back, so we decide to eat at the bula bar as we are there.

Kyle ordered Teriyaki chicken fingers....huge portion which were delicious, Tom had the Turkey sandwich with fruit and I had the huli huli chicken sandwich with no cheese and salad........all were really lovely













It was really too much for lunchtime, but it was so nice and it is so lovely just to sit and watch the world pass. Not that there was much going on....pool was practically deserted as it hadn`t been nice....but now it was clearing up the pool staff were eager to get people involved in some activities.....we declined her kind offer of hula hooping......lol.

All of  a sudden I got a banging headache and felt a bit off color. We had been planning on going to IOA then minigolf this afternoon, but I was going nowhere. I said I didn`t feel well and didn`t want to go anywhere. They were going to come back to the room with me but I told them to head off to the parks and I would meet them later in Citywalk. They didn`t really want to leave me, but there was no point in them missing out too, so I kind of forced them to head off and I went up to our room, took a couple of painkillers closed the curtains and fell asleep for a few hours.

I woke up later feeling better. I had set the alarm so I didn`t sleep in........I freshened up then headed down to get a boat. It was beautiful now, you would never have known it had been so dull earlier. There was no-one waiting for the boat when I got down there and no-one else got on but me......quietest boat ever....lol





The captain kept me entertained all the way there.........I liked having my own personal boat today...........The boat Capts are all so good and very friendly too......one Capt a few years ago kept saying to us had we moved in permanently to RP....lol......I wish!!

I went and sat outside the Fossil shop to wait for them coming out of IOA.......I didn`t have long to wait but it was nice just watching everyone around me for 5 minutes. Anyway I spotted them immediately in the distance and waved, they asked if I was feeling better and I said yes much. So we went to paly the sci fi side of mini golf.

There was a  young couple in front of us with a little one.........now we were in no rush whatsoever so we didn`t mind them taking their time. They did ask if we wanted to go ahead and we said no it was ok. However, at the 3rd or 4th putt, he decided he was tired and laid down to go to sleep on the green beside the hole..........I was laughing so hard as it was so funny........the poor couple couldn`t move him............they were so embarrassed. Anyway we went around him this time........next time we turned they had lifted him up and had gone!!

This is a good course but we preferred the themeing of the other side.....but it was still fun









Rest of day will follow


----------



## pas130

That's so cute with the kiddo wanting to stop and nap. And I agree with the boat captains they are so nice. We had the same one at rp in April and again at pbh in July...he was awesome with my kids!!!


----------



## macraven

_still with youse schumi...._


----------



## tink1957

Great installment Carole

..but you're making me hungry again with those food pics...now I want some chicken and fries and lindt chocolate unfortunately none of which is on my diet.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## schumigirl

pas130 said:


> That's so cute with the kiddo wanting to stop and nap. And I agree with the boat captains they are so nice. We had the same one at rp in April and again at pbh in July...he was awesome with my kids!!!



It was cute with the littlie.......you know when kids make themselves go solid like a statue........that was what he was like when they tried to lift him.....lol



macraven said:


> _still with youse schumi...._



Glad to hear it 



tink1957 said:


> Great installment Carole
> 
> ..but you're making me hungry again with those food pics...now I want some chicken and fries and lindt chocolate unfortunately none of which is on my diet.
> 
> Thanks for the update.



Thanks Vicki........I know what you mean..........I`m sat here looking at food pics and can smell my chicken cooking in the crock pot .......I`m starving!!!!!

Will try another update....having PB problems


----------



## schumigirl

Giving up on PB for today......

On DH`s laptop to do this and maybe it needs to update something


----------



## macraven

_i'll still be here when you get back.


don't you hate computer issues...........
it drives me nuts._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i'll still be here when you get back.
> 
> 
> don't you hate computer issues...........
> it drives me nuts._



 Technology and I never really became friends


----------



## schumigirl

They really are themed ever so well and they are a lot of fun......I didn`t win today for some reason.....and it wasn`t because I wasn`t scoring 

We had a lot of fun playing the mini golf, but we soon headed back to the hotel to get showered and changed for tonight. We weren`t going far at all, just over to PBH for pizza at Sal`s.

We were a bit early to eat so we sat in the lounge for an hour or so which was really pleasant as it was nearly empty.  Snacks tonight were chicken lasagne which we had a little taste of......it was ok but had loads of coriander (cilantro) in which none of us like........and the usual salads and veggies....It always looks so nice but we don`t like to ruin our appetites for dinner too much.

After a couple of glasses of wine we head out for the boat. We got chatting to a lovely couple from the UK who were doing the same as us.....heading to PB but they were just having a mooch around as they hadn`t seen it before, we told them they have to try Sal`s for pizza, it`s the only reason we go to the PB to be honest.

The first time we ever went....we got off the boat and was met by the most awful opera music ever....the woman screeching on the balcony........oh my goodness......if you like that kind of music I`m sure you would enjoy it.....but we nearly got back on the next boat!!!! Opera and Jazz are 2 types of music that I can`t take to at all 

But we were here for pizza........Sal`s is just lovely......very simple but well done













It is never busy in here any time we have been, staff are always very friendly and helpful.....really nice atmosphere. 

Kyle ordered a cheese pizza and we were going to share the BBQ chicken pizza......we didn`t have long to wait for them and the smell when they did arrive was amazing. They are bigger than they look in the picture, Kyle very rarely eats the crust.....so he would manage his pizza ok size wise, but the  very strong smell of garlic made me surprised he loved it as he complains sometimes I use too much garlic when cooking. But he loved it and said it was the nicest pizza he ate all trip 









Our was the bigger size and it was gorgeous........apart from the crust which I don`t eat either....we demolished the lot!!! 

Our other reason for going there too is the ice cream........it is very nice and we always seem to have room for it too. Kyle had chocolate, Tom had vanilla and I had Strawberry. Again they were all lovely........Kyle had demolished his before I could take a picture.









We sat for a little while I finished my glass of wine and watched the world go by. We had a little wander around the hotel again, it was so quiet but it is very pretty. We bought something from the gift shop and then headed back to get the boat......we nearly had the boat to ourselves and the capt radioed ahead to the RP boat to wait for us as we would only be a few minutes......that was so nice of him.

Sure enough the boat was waiting when we got there........we thanked both Captains as they didn`t need to do that, but it was nice to just hop on the waiting boat.

We went straight to our room as we were all shattered tonight. Tom bravely and tentatively broached the unpleasant subject of beginning to think about getting organised for our return journey...........I pretended I didn`t hear him and he pretended not to notice  We all fell asleep very quickly despite wanting to watch a scary movie that was on tv. 

Tomorrow night HHN again.......and I get to finally meet Vicki


----------



## keishashadow

All caught up, love the purple ipad cover.  brookstone's can break the bank but lots of interesting stuff u can't find elsewhere.

 disturbing to read the service issue @ TC.  I'm still annoyed they cancelled our reservation less than 24 hr prior in October (private event - seimens convention even took over citiwalk).  We're taking a break next visit in protest.

 We enjoy Sals.  It does get crowded at lunch time now & again.  regardless, always such a long wait for the pizza, but to be expected i suppose, being fresh.  We've taken to grabbing a sandwich which is also very good.  how nice for the boat captain to have them hold the boat for you back to RP!


----------



## tink1957

Nice update....as usual

BBQ chicken pizza sounds good.... yet another place  to add for our next trip & if they have gelato its a slam dunk.

Can't wait for the next part


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> All caught up, love the purple ipad cover.  brookstone's can break the bank but lots of interesting stuff u can't find elsewhere.
> 
> disturbing to read the service issue @ TC.  I'm still annoyed they cancelled our reservation less than 24 hr prior in October (private event - seimens convention even took over citiwalk).  We're taking a break next visit in protest.
> 
> We enjoy Sals.  It does get crowded at lunch time now & again.  regardless, always such a long wait for the pizza, but to be expected i suppose, being fresh.  We've taken to grabbing a sandwich which is also very good.  how nice for the boat captain to have them hold the boat for you back to RP!



Lol.....I didn't look at the price of the cover in the store...............I just saw they had purple and said "mine"  

Yep we were disappointed with not eating at TC again.......well I was......they just won't try it again............I like your protest  that wasn't good cancelling you with such short notice!

You'll get there next time I'm sure 



tink1957 said:


> Nice update....as usual
> 
> BBQ chicken pizza sounds good.... yet another place  to add for our next trip & if they have gelato its a slam dunk.
> 
> Can't wait for the next part



Thanks Vicki........it was gorgeous.....so fresh!

Next part up soon......hopefully if PB doesn't stop coming up as an unsafe site halfway through my report


----------



## pas130

schumigirl said:


> It was cute with the littlie.......you know when kids make themselves go solid like a statue........that was what he was like when they tried to lift him.....lol



 Oh yeah..this I can picture


----------



## schumigirl

THURSDAY 26TH SEPTEMBER

Well going to try and finish this report quickly as it has gone on....just a bit!!! 

We awoke so early this morning but we all had a reasonable sleep last night and felt ok this morning despite that heart sickening feeling we all had that we were soon going to be leaving. Try as we might it was starting to be at the forefront of all our thoughts. But today we were just going to have some more fun. 

We went up for breakfast which was lovely as usual even if it was earlier than normal for us. We decided to go to IOA this morning, so we had a lovely walk there...avoiding all the joggers on the path this morning.........some are very intense aren't they!!

It was sunny but you could see the rain was coming so we made the most of it before it came on. We were first in the park.....1st time ever I think......and made our way around and did Hulk 3 or 4 times, Dr Doom....a lot then it rained but we just got wet. It was fun all the same. Park was very quiet






We headed around to do FJ which I decided to give it a miss today so I went and sat in the owlery and people watched for a while........thought about getting a butterbeer but one on my own is just too much. So when they came off we went straight on DD........again there was no-one there so we got on the front 4 times.......we do like the front best!! We sat and watched the fountain for 15 or 20 minutes.....he is so funny. I could sit here all day but the 2 of them last usually 10 minutes before wanting to do something else!!







By this time we were ready for lunch, so Confisco Grill it was today......it was a little busier than we thought it would be but it`s never full and we got seated immediately. Kyle ordered a cheese pizza.....surprise.....we ordered a pepperoni pizza to share but asked for chicken and jalapenos on it, she said no problem so we tucked into the pitta bread and jalapeno butter.....it was nice too......tried not to eat too much of it. Kyles pizza came first and looked nice.....our arrived with just pepperoni on it........we were about to ask her where the other toppings were when someone else brought over a side dish of cold chicken and a side dish filled with jalapenos???? 

She looked at it in amazement when we asked her to come over..........she said she would get it cooked fresh, but we said no it was ok just leave the jalapenos we would just eat them but take the chicken away. It was nice and we enjoyed it....didn`t take a pic of it though just the cheese pizza







We left the park after that and came back to use the pool for the afternoon. It was a lovely relaxing way to end the afternoon. The pool was not busy but there was enough people in it for there to be some atmosphere around it. We spent a couple of hours just wandering in and out of the water. Nice. I love the pool at the RP....it`s just right for us. We have gone to the other hotels to try the pools but didn`t like the HR pool at all. PB was nice but it was too quiet when we went.......so RP is the one we stick to now. 

We eventually got up and went upstairs to shower and change for dinner and HHN. Tom managed to have a 20 minute sleep while I was getting changed....I think he could sleep during anything, he can fall asleep at the drop of a hat!!

So we headed up to the lounge and had a glass of wine each, Kyle had some water and some cheese....said he was a bit hungry for a change. The other offerings were rice and pork, veggies, salads and chips and dips. I did steal some cheese from Kyle as it looked so nice, but gain didn`t want to spoil our dinner, we were going to Nascar again.

We got the boat and were in Citywalk in a few minutes, Nascar was busy but we got seated immediately. We were over nearer the bar area tonight so we had the choice of about 8 screens to watch.....well they did......apart from Formula 1 I`m not a sports fan really. But it was entertaining to watch other people`s reactions to their team either winning or losing.

we ordered drinks first.......Tom ordered a beer, I ordered a HHN cocktail.....it looked lovely even with the flashing rims top and bottom on the glass.......Tom decided he wanted one too but forgot to cancel his beer so for some reason he ended up with 3 drinks  






He actually drank them all........one was a strawberry lemonade though. The cocktail was incredibly strong so I only had the one!!! We ordered Kyle his Teriyaki Chicken with fries, I ordered Popcorn Shrimp, fries and coleslaw and Tom ordered the boogity Shrimp salad.......mine was nice but I wish I had ordered Tom`s salad  They shared the chocolate dessert. Food was all beautiful and service was really really good. We had the same girl as the night before, she was nice.





















We really enjoyed our meal and were so glad we had given Nascar another go, after having a not so great experience a few years before. But now we were heading in to HHN.

We are usually in the park and meet Todd for Stay and Scream, but he wasn't coming tonight, but we had arranged to meet up with Vicki (tink1957) and her son Trey. Vicki and I are long time PM buds.....so I was looking forward to meeting up with her finally. 

We used the hotel guest entrance that macraven had told us about......as I said we are usually already in the park so don`t have to go through the regular queues to get in. The regular queue was quite long at this point, so it was nice to go through a separate entrance with no queue. We were in the park in minutes and went into the shop to get some stuff sent back to the room. I wasn`t confident we would ever see them as the girl in the shop had never done it before and wasn`t all that sure what to do.......we showed her the bits she missed before another employee was free to help her. We did get the items.

I had arranged to meet Vicki at the boulangerie at 8pm, so the boys headed off to do RRR while I got a chair and waited. While I was waiting a few zombies came by and I`m afraid I was so bored by them now they got no reaction from me at all.......sounds as if I didn`t enjoy HHN, I really did....just zombies do nothing for me at all and I was bored with too many zombie themes this year......but it was still a fun place to be, I love the atmosphere at HHN.....just need a new theme.

So it was dark by now and I was looking out for Vicki.....two women came and sat down near me I didn`t know at the time it was Kogo.......she had arranged with Vicki to meet up with us also.......a few minutes later I saw the lady herself......well I actually saw Trey first..........it was so nice to meet her!! We then all introduced ourselves to Kogo and her friend Carol and sat back down and chatted. Kogo wasn't staying long as they had plans but she very kindly gave us a Canadian penny and a little moose keyring......that was so thoughtfull......I still have them in my little treasures box. Tom and Kyle had come back at this point to join us, they had done RRR 3 times on the front row.

So after 20 minutes or so we said our goodbyes to Kogo and Carol and we sat for a little while longer chatting and I think we had some water before heading around to do Resident Evil again. It was much better tonight than the last time, I did enjoy it more. It was fun doing it with other people again too.....just missed Todd to grab on to tonight  I`m sure we did another house too.....maybe AWiL???? I forget now.

We did have fun just wandering around but we then headed to Rocky Horror show........It was good......so much fun........Kyle is always a bit bemused by this show........he has seen the movie and gets it.....but he`s not really a fan. We all enjoyed it though. When it finished my bum was so numb......those seats....well benches are awful. Quite a few people in front of us got up and left after a bit, not sure why.......so we could at least stretch our legs out which helped a bit with our comfort.

After that we were all a bit pooped......Vicki and Trey had been up late the previous night and we were just using up what was left of our energy, so we headed towards the exit......slowly though. Now that we had met up I didn`t want to leave them, but Kyle was feeling a bit funny.....I think tiredness really was catching up with us. So we got to the gates and were about to leave when Kyle remembered we had left some stuff in the lockers so had to head back. We then said our goodbyes. Vicki and Trey were really lovely and I wish we could have spent longer with them, but I know we`ll meet up next year and meantime we have the computer to keep in touch.

After collecting our things we headed out the park and went to get a boat as there was one sitting. Kyle was looking a bit green now so we went straight to our room and were all in bed in minutes. Kyle was asleep before we even got changed.......I did take his picture as he looked so young sleeping......but he has forbidden me to post it.......so I won`t.

We didn`t put the tv on tonight in fact I don`t think we even said good night to each other. We were that tired.


----------



## tink1957

It was so wonderful to finally meet you and your guys   and so much fun hanging out together at HHN....I can't wait till next year.  We should be able to spend more time together since we will be staying at RPR this time.

 I'm with you on the zombies....too many this year.  I miss the different characters as in previous years although the walking dead did get me a few times...they looked like anyone strolling down the street

Thanks for the update...the teary part is coming soon...I hate to see it end as I look forward to reading along.  You'll just have to start  a new one soon.


----------



## macraven

_i love reading about homies meeting up.

sounds like you will be able to do a repeat of that again next year.



the shrimp salad looks like something i would order.

i'm gonna try it on the next trip.


tom looks so happy with his 3 drinks.
it's a great picture of him!_


----------



## momofboyz3

Hi! I just read your TR beginning to your most recent update. Not only did you convince me to switch out my WDW vaca to Universal but I made a few notes. I love WDW but my boys are now 14, 14 & 10. I think Universal might be the way to go. I enjoyed reading along... Can't wait for your next update


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i love reading about homies meeting up.
> 
> sounds like you will be able to do a repeat of that again next year.
> 
> 
> 
> the shrimp salad looks like something i would order.
> 
> i'm gonna try it on the next trip.
> 
> 
> tom looks so happy with his 3 drinks.
> it's a great picture of him!_



He does look happy doesn't he  

The salad was gorgeous.......you know when you really wish you had ordered it yourself?? That was me!!

Going to try and get this trippie finished this week.........



momofboyz3 said:


> Hi! I just read your TR beginning to your most recent update. Not only did you convince me to switch out my WDW vaca to Universal but I made a few notes. I love WDW but my boys are now 14, 14 & 10. I think Universal might be the way to go. I enjoyed reading along... Can't wait for your next update



Thank you so much............your boys will love Universal I'm sure


----------



## schumigirl

FRIDAY 27TH SEPTEMBER (sorry no pics)

We all awoke this morning feeling very subdued and tired. Don`t think any of us really got a great sleep for one reason or another. I kept thinking how the trip was finally going to be over soon and that kept me awake despite feeling exhausted before we went to bed.

We got up and we were all noticeably quieter than usual. We took our time getting ready an headed up to get breakfast. We just had some fruit and toast then came back down to plan our day.

We had no parks planned today thankfully, although we had arranged to meet Todd tonight. We very reluctantly decide to cancel going to HHN tonight as we just felt a bit washed out.....so I sent him an email explaining we were all bit wooped......I was a bit gutted.....well a lot gutted as we love seeing Todd and had been so looking forward to seeing him tonight, but I made our apologies, annoyed we wouldn't be seeing him again this trip  

So before we all fell asleep again we headed out to Wal-Mart to get some bits and say goodbye to our friend who works there. We were there in no time and got some bits, then when Roslyn was on her break we said our goodbyes to her too. She is such a lovey lady and we love seeing her every year, but she said she`ll still be there next year so we will see her then. Got some more household things to take home and we headed off to Bed Bath & Beyond......I love that store..........Bought some beautiful 1000 thread sheets.......they are gorgeous........a new garlic crusher, some tweezers and a couple more kitchen things.........I really should think about fitting stuff in suitcases when I shop.....but I don`t  

We really took our time shopping in there today....well It`ll be a while till we get back........so after that we fancied some lunch a we hadn`t eaten a lot at breakfast.........Tom and I wanted to go to Ihop as we had loved our last meal there....Kyle wanted to go back to Denny`s which was practically next door so he won this time..........Don`t think I would go back again, much prefer Ihop.

Didn`t take any pictures as it was very underwhelming, I had a chicken salad which had seen better days, Tom had pancakes bacon and eggs and Kyle had a burger which again, was ok. 

We headed back to the hotel after that, thought we had better start some packing. I also had a few thank you cards and gifts for some people in the hotel so I wanted to wrap them and write the cards out. I did that first then started to attempt the magic trip that was fitting everything in our cases so they were not over the weight limit. Got most of our stuff packed and left what we needed for the next couple of days.

We took the cards and gifts to the front desk and found who we were looking for. I would give the club lounge staff in the morning. Then the boys headed to the pool and to play pool while I went back to our room where my friend was calling me at 3pm. The room looked a little sad when I went in as the dreaded cases had been dragged out again, but I didn`t have time to dwell on it as my friend phoned on the button at 3.

We had an amazing chat, and I couldn`t believe when the boys came back and it was 5.30.....the time had passed so quickly, I couldn`t believe it. We could easily have chatted another 2 hours  So we said our goodbyes on the phone and we all got showered, changed and headed up to the lounge for a drink before we went out. They had chicken mac and cheese again, blue cheese salad, dips and chips and cheese and crackers.........we didn`t have anything as we were headed to Longhorn again tonight.

We went the I4 as we were going to the one on Vineland again.......then we saw the traffic back up on our side of the road.......there had been an accident, thankfully it didn't look bad but we were down to one lane, but it didn't take long till we were there. We love this Longhorn, always have fantastic service and food is always amazing. It was really busy tonight and we had a 15 minute wait but it`s worth it.

Kyle had his usual chicken tenders, Tom had the Outlaw Ribeye mash and veg and I had Filet fries and veg.........it was gorgeous. I didn`t take any pictures at all tonight for some reason. We had no room for dessert but had planned to go to the pool for a while when we got back to the hotel and just chill, but when we looked out the door when we were leaving it was bouncing with rain and very windy...........well so much for that idea. Tom went and got the car so we wouldn`t be drowned and we headed back to the hotel. The I4 looked very congested again so we went Turkey Lake Road which was practically empty.

As it was raining and we were all quite tired, we did the unthinkable and just went to bed, hoping we would have a good nights sleep as tomorrow we do both parks in one day.


----------



## mrsabbott

I have been really enjoying your TR!!    It's always sad when it is time to go home though..


----------



## schumigirl

SATURDAY 28TH SEPTEMBER

We all had a fantastic sleep last night.......probably the best one of the trip and we all awoke bright....but incredibly sad as this was our last full day. When you say you have 17 nights anywhere...it sounds such a long time, and it is, but inevitably it has to end sometime. But we do try and put it to the back of our minds so we can enjoy our day.

We head up for breakfast armed with our gifts for the staff in there as they have been so lovely to us over the days. There was 4 of them that have been exceptional so I was very glad to see it was them that were working today. We gave them their gifts and a thank you card and we had our breakfast. We were all quite hungry this morning so I had an iced doughnut and some fruit, both of them just had cereal and fruit...it was lovely and the lounge wasn`t busy so it was nice and relaxing. We took our time and then headed down to get our lanyards and sun cream. We also had a bag of coins that we were going to tip into the Mystic Fountain, loose change that we tipped in to a bag at the end of every day. It soon mounts up though as there was nearly $70 in the bag........we weren`t going to carry loose change that home with us and thought that was a good way of getting rid of it. 

We wanted to go to IOA first so we had a lovely relaxing walk trying to take in every sight, smell, flower and tree as we walked. When we got to the security check the guard asked if we had moved in to the hotel......we looked at him and he said he had checked our bags a couple of times and the first time seemed like ages ago........we just laughed and said we were leaving tomorrow. He was very nice.

We got into IOA and went on all our usual rides.......we got lockers as we had that bag of money with us, but it wasn't an issue as the parks were quite quiet today so no real queues for anything. We went on the hulk 3 or 4 times and got the front twice, we really do prefer the front rows, it seems smoother somehow. Eventually we had to move on to Dr Doom and Spiderman which were amazing as usual.....lost count of Doom rides......yes it`s very short but that initial blast off is sooooo good........if you don`t pull the harness too tight you really come out of year seat.....a lot.........it`s a fantastic feeling and one that used to terrify me beyond belief.......They love teasing me with reminding me of our first trip in the distant past when we used to go to Disney, when I was scared to do Splash Mountain.....lol......it`s true.....I soon discovered a love of thrill rides and the thing I used to dread most......drops!!!!! They have always loved thrill rides so it was frustrating for them when I used to say I was too scared and they knew if I just did it once I would be hooked......and I was.

We worked our way around the park slowly, again just taking everything in....sights sounds smells all of it. Universal parks are like a very pleasant assault on your senses......from the smells of cinnabon the sounds of the Hulk whooshing around your ears and the colors of everything as you walk from one gently defined area to another. One minute Betty Boop and Popeye are overwhelming your vision to the next you are transported into the Jurassic area. Sublime divisions of senses..........we adore these parks.

We wandered around to JP, deciding to give Dudley a miss today, love this ride but you get totally drenched beyond belief so JP it is. We did this a few times and didn`t get too wet....just a bit windswept........we sadly left this ride and headed to HP. It is usually a bit busier here and today was no exception. We did FJ once using single rider as we were not getting any ride pics this year....we have so many already so not sitting together didn`t matter to us. We came off this and went to Duelling Dragons, I only did this once but they wanted to ride numerous times so after I did one side I headed off to the mystic Fountain.

There was no-one around, the fountain was snoring very gently so I went to the back of it and tipped the stream of coins into the back of it and went and sat towards the back of it to wait for them coming off the ride. As I was sat I heard Kyle cheering as the ride went past at one point.....it was funny being able to distinguish him from all the other people but I could easily hear him. I sat for a while longer just enjoying the sit down and watching people....I wandered over to the fountain to take some pics when it came to life.........I nearly jumped out of my skin when it spoke to me........I was also praying it didn`t turn on the whole sprinkler system....I would get soaked....you feel a bit silly talking to a fountain....lol........but he said to me he saw what I did.......I immediately felt guilty and thought what the heck did I do........he said thank you for your donation for the kids.........well, what do you say......so I said you`re welcome.......he asked where I was from and I always say Scotland.......he started to sing Flower Of Scotland........now that song makes me cry at the best of times....so today wasn`t a good day to hear it as I could cry at the drop of a hat, but at that Tom and Kyle appeared as he asked if I liked the bagpipes.....I said I hated them which I do, and he said yeah he wasn`t a fan either.........after that we said our goodbyes to the Fountain and I had been saved form an embarrassing show of emotion!! For now.

We headed round to Mythos again for lunch now. We had enjoyed our visits to Mythos this trip so one last one today for this year. We were seated immediately although it seemed very busy, we must have been lucky






Tom ordered the philly cheesesteak pizza, which was delicious





I had the Pad Thai, which was nice, but I have to say the Confisco Grill Pad Thai was much much nicer than this one. 





Kyle had his usual cheese pizza, which he really enjoyed.....wouldn`t even share a bit!!! 





We did enjoy our lunch but wished we had gone to Confisco Grill again, we seem to prefer that to Mythos........

We headed out the park now, but at the last minute thought we would do the Hulk one last time........as we walked past Confisco`s I heard someone call my name.......it`s always a surprise to hear your name shouted over there and when I turned it was Vicki and Trey........we were delighted to see them again, so unexpected to bump into someone you know.......we spoke for a bit.....they were heading off to do water rides.......I kinda wished we were joining them but we were headed to the Studios for the afternoon, so we said goodbye...again and headed out of IOA......


I could feel the tears coming now, so deep breath and sunglasses on and we marched to the Studios.......well, we kinda wandered slowly....it was hot!

We were at the Studios in no time at all. They are so close together so it`s so convenient to go between them when you feel like it. We went straight to DM, I can`t remember how long the normal queue was, but it looked long......we got straight on with EP and each and every time we use it we thank our lucky stars we have it and are very grateful for it. We did this 3 times, then went to The Mummy and went on about 5 or 6 times. They wanted to do TF, so I sat outside on the steps and waited. I don`t like TF as much as Spiderman, so I wasn`t fussed on doing it again.....it is good I`m just not a fan. In no time at all they were out. It was getting later on in the afternoon by now so we wandered around what is to be HP2 and took some pictures......it really does look amazing, but will change the Studios beyond anything it ever was.......which is good for Universal but as I said in an earlier day....I miss the days of 07/08 when it was so quiet. Won`t see those days again.

We went on MIB, then went on ET which inexplicably set me off in tears today.......my son gave me a hug at this point which made me feel better......then I felt bad because I knew they weren`t looking forward to going home either.....but they didn`t cry over it!!

So for the last time we headed out of the park, passing a waving Scooby and Shaggy........I know I said we weren`t going to be doing any character pics this year as we really do have loads, but I can`t resist Scooby. So we got our pics taken but I just look as if Ive been crying in them all....so won`t post them....lol. We went through the gates and I didn`t cry at all here......yay.....so we wandered back to the hotel to get showered and changed. We just walked today, even though our feet were hurting a bit, it was just nice.

After we got changed, we went down to say our goodbyes to someone we had missed yesterday. Thankfully we caught him and could thank him and say our goodbyes personally.

We went up to he lounge to pass an hour before we headed out for dinner. We had decided on Nascar again as we had enjoyed it so much. We both had a couple of glasses of wine and sat and chatted to the lovely staff before setting off. It was such a lovely night....and our feet had recovered so we decided to walk. Citywalk was quite busy as it was still a HHN and a Saturday. It is such a fun atmosphere here. Anyway we got seated immediately and ordered our drinks, I had some kind of cocktail and Tom had a beer, Kyle had his usual strawberry daiquiri 





Kyle ordered his usual.....yes he is a creature of habit......Teriyaki Chicken fries and veg......we had to order him another as he went to use the pepper and the whole pepperpot emptied into his dinner........I should have taken a picture of that........but they brought another out as quickly as possible.....it looked gorgeous 





I decided to order what Tom said was his dish........Boogity Shrimp





He ordered a Beef salad dish, can`t remember the name but it was lovely too






After we had finished eating, we waited a while before ordering dessert for them........it`s such a nice place to sit and have a drink and relax. But after a bit Kyle wanted dessert so they each ordered a chocolate dish....they enjoyed it last time and said it was even better tonight.





So very reluctantly we left Nascar and had a wander around Citywalk one last time and took in the lights and sounds. We bought some last minute stuff from Margaritaville........Tom wouldn`t let me buy the blender though......said we had no more room.......he was right actually. So after we had done our last minute shopping we headed back to the hotel and finish our packing as we head to Downtown Disney where Virgin have their check in and bag drop to save us carrying our luggage about all day. Very handy as our flight is not till evening time. 

So a quite sombre walk back to the hotel. We have one drink in the bar and then head up. Pack and into bed just before midnight. Not looking forward to tomorrow.

I did like this sign when I saw it. Very apt for Universal.


----------



## schumigirl

SUNDAY 29TH SEPTEMBER

It had arrived, the day we all dreaded beyond belief.

We awoke at 6.30am as we had set the alarm. Got showered and dressed and got the last bits packed up. Made sure we packed everything that couldn`t go in hand luggage, and headed off to Downtown Disney to check in and get rid of the cases. We left our laptops and things that would be with us as hand luggage, no need to take them this morning.

We were there just before it opened so were second in the queue. We got the seats we wanted, all together with Extra leg room........and we were set. Headed back to hotel, no rush as we had a late check out, but we stopped by our room anyway to drop off our passport and stuff in the safe.

When we opened the door there were 2 housekeepers looking a bit bewildered and putting our electricals all together.......now we had a late check out, but there must have been a mix up and they thought we had gone without our stuff. They had phoned security to come and get our stuff for safekeeping as they weren`t sure what had happened to us that we had left so much. Security arrived and realised they weren't needed........we thanked them for taking care of the stuff though.

Headed up for breakfast and really took our time his morning and said our goodbyes to some of our favourite staff in the lounge. They said the same as us, it had seemed such a long visit but couldn`t believe it was over.

We spent the rest of the morning by the pool and very sadly went up o get changed before checking out. We would still be able to use the lounge if needed but we thought we might head to the Mall to pass some time. We were going to go to Jake`s for lunch but they weren`t ready after the character breakfast then we decided yes we would got the Mall at Millenia for some lunch, we went back to the lounge.........said our final goodbyes and headed down in the lift. I was doing ok here.

As we headed through the lobby towards the main doors......that`s when it hit me like  a sledgehammer........wow those tears flowed and I just couldn`t stop........seeing the elephants in the middle, the beautiful ambience of the lobby and one of the staff members waving......I was a blubbing mess and not ashamed to say it.

However, we got out the hotel in one piece knowing we would be back next year.....that helps when I leave. But one final glance back and we get the car and head to the mall. Somewhere between the hotel and the Mall I get it together......once I`ve left I`m normally ok. Tom and Kyle both ask if I`m ok, and I am really, it`s just we don`t want to leave.

It`s not so bad only having hand luggage to mooch around with so when we get to the Mall we head straight for a late lunch......plane food is not good so we eat now rather than later. We have firehouse sub and it is delicious but I never feel like taking pics our last day....so different from the childlike enthusiasm we have at the beginning of the trip to snap away at everything. But we enjoy our food and Kyle has a final fudge cake from CF and we have ice cream from Haagen Daaz......lovely.

We head off now as I`m forbidden from buying anything......I`m sure I could squeeze something else in.........but I`m ordered out and we wait for our car. It is a very depressing 20 minute drive to the airport, but soon enough we are at the car drop off.......and heading across the road to the airport. We take a last lungful of American air.....which unfortunately is as a bus passes....so not pleasant.........and we are inside.

We spend some time wandering around the shops before going through Security checks and on the monorail for the journey of doom. Once through we head to duty free and get some last minute stuff, alcohol and perfume normally. Then head down to wait for our flight.






We do take a pic of the plane every year, we are boarded on time as usual and before we know where we are we are taking off and heading home once more. I have a silent....ish sniffle to myself as I see Orlando stretched out behind us. We all try to get comfy at this point and settle into the flight. It`s a shorter flight home, around seven and a half hours usually but it took us 8 this time. We all slept which was good so didn`t feel too bad when we landed.

We had to wait for a while as our luggage is always last off for some reason, but soon we are in the café having Tea and Toast........I only drink coffee in the US but when we get back a good strong cup of tea is the first thing we want. We walk through the skywalk to get to the hotel, get our car and drive the 3+ hours or so it takes to get home. it`s a shock when we walk outside in the UK for the first time in nearly 3 weeks.....it`s so cold.....that's when I know we`re home. It`s cold.




So that is our trip for this year. We loved every second of it whether it be in the beautiful RPR with everything it has to offer and the wonderful staff they have that are always so welcoming and friendly. The proximity to the theme parks are amazing, so handy for coming back and relaxing during the middle of the day. You are so looked after in this hotel.

Or in the Universal parks themselves. They are so much fun and we never tire of being in them and enjoy every minute we spend on either rides, shows, restaurants or just soaking up the atmosphere in both parks.

Meeting up with friends, old and new is always a highlight. Todd and Vicki, we had so much fun with you guys......can`t wait to next year 

Short but sweet meet up with Kogo was a nice surprise too, really nice girl who is fun to be around 

We love the time we spend together as a family, in normal life everyone is usually so busy, so we really appreciate our time as a family just having fun. People ask if we ever row on holiday, as we spend so much time together. Well we honestly don`t when we are there....it`s so relaxing and we cherish every second. But we don`t really argue at home either, maybe we`re lucky.


Before we left we sorted our trip for September this year........ 18 nights at the wonderful Royal Pacific resort. We just don`t want to stay anywhere else when we are in Orlando. It has everything we look for, or could want in a hotel. It feels like home and we miss it when we're not there.

So until next time thank you for reading along with this report, I really hope you enjoyed it, and Thank you for the lovely comments, I appreciate it


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

An awesome report, start to finish  .  I thoroughly enjoyed every entry.

It nice to hear someone else has a good cry on departure day.  Here I thought I was the only one!


----------



## schumigirl

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> An awesome report, start to finish  .  I thoroughly enjoyed every entry.
> 
> It nice to hear someone else has a good cry on departure day.  Here I thought I was the only one!



Thank you Gina......really glad you enjoyed it.

Every year without fail I have a little mini meltdown.......they usually say they can spot it coming........I'm quite obvious when I'm upset 

Thanks for the lovely comments too


----------



## Metro West

Carole...great finish to a great report! The next trip can't get here soon enough!


----------



## Lynne G

So glad you had the chance to finish your trip report.  The end is always bittersweet.  Sad to leave the vacation and ready to be home and in routine again.  I always say, I will be on vacation again next year.  And we will be coming to USO in August.  It seems far away now, but so did our holiday trip, when I booked the hotel last January. 

We went from 70s in Orlando to 20 at home.  Ugh.  Two days after we came home, it snowed 9 inches.  Today, freezing rain, 28 degrees F, and a skating rink for sidewalks and streets until the temp rose 4 degrees later in the day.  And Tuesday, high of 12, with wind chills -20.  Needless to say, we are now enjoying puzzles and laundry.

Thanks for your Trip Report, I have enjoyed reading it and seeing your pictures.


----------



## tink1957

Noooooo.....say it's not over 

I've enjoyed it so much I never want it to end.  It was great sharing your adventures.

 I can't wait until September... we will have a blast:


----------



## keishashadow

Really enjoyed your trip report carole!  I've never been in Orlando more than eleven days, imagine if I stayed longer might put down 'roots' & not want to leave either. 

 It's been awhile since I've read a TR that makes me so hungry.  Nascar's food has vastly improved over the years, every time I order the shrimp/fries platter I'm lucky to make it half-way through.  May try that teriyaki chicken next visit, looks really good.  Speaking of good-decent pizza is hard to find in the Orlando resort area imo.  Don't like any of Disney's we've sampled.  Pleasantly surprised Louie's and Simpson's food court were good.  Since your DS seems to be an aficionado, make sure to ask him which other ones he gives a thumbs up.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Carole...great finish to a great report! The next trip can't get here soon enough!



Thanks hun..........yep looking forward to it already....as you can imagine 



Lynne G said:


> And we will be coming to USO in August.  It seems far away now, but so did our holiday trip, when I booked the hotel last January.
> 
> Thanks for your Trip Report, I have enjoyed reading it and seeing your pictures.



it`ll be here before you know it Lynne........Thanks for reading along, glad you enjoyed it 



tink1957 said:


> Noooooo.....say it's not over
> 
> I've enjoyed it so much I never want it to end.  It was great sharing your adventures.
> 
> I can't wait until September... we will have a blast:



I know......I really enjoyed writing it and remembering things we had forgotten.........Kyle says he doesn`t remember me winning at mini-golf for some reason..........selective memory methinks.....I know I won cause I was doing the scoring 

Yes looking forward to September and catching up again.....and getting to meet your daughter this time 



keishashadow said:


> Really enjoyed your trip report carole!  I've never been in Orlando more than eleven days, imagine if I stayed longer might put down 'roots' & not want to leave either.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've read a TR that makes me so hungry.  Nascar's food has vastly improved over the years, every time I order the shrimp/fries platter I'm lucky to make it half-way through.  May try that teriyaki chicken next visit, looks really good.  Speaking of good-decent pizza is hard to find in the Orlando resort area imo.  Don't like any of Disney's we've sampled.  Pleasantly surprised Louie's and Simpson's food court were good.  Since your DS seems to be an aficionado, make sure to ask him which other ones he gives a thumbs up.



we really loved Nascar this year after having a break of a couple of years, will definitely be back again...........the teriyaki chicken was gorgeous.....he did let me have a crumb of a taste 

Pizza wise......he loved Sal`s at PB......that was his favourite overall, ours too I think......I was surprised as his was very garlicky....but delicious. Along with Louie`s he really liked the pizza in Jake`s Bar, so did we, it was delicious and yes the pizza in Simpsons was nice.....but more of a lunch snack than the others. Honorary mention for Confisco Grille pizza too........again it would be ok for a lunch.

Glad you enjoyed the trippie........thanks for the nice comments


----------



## bolgers love wdw

Awwww...so sad this report has come to an end
I want to thank you for a wonderful trip report!! I enjoyed it so much! We are heading to Universal for the first time this July and reading your review has helped me tons! We have been strictly a WDW family (2-3 trips a year for the past 10 years!!) but my 7 year old and 2 year old (well and me and my husband) adore all things Despicable Me! Plus they also love Dr.Suess and Curious George! So we decided to take a break from WDW and head down to Universal! We are very excited!
Looking forward to following your next review!


----------



## schumigirl

bolgers love wdw said:


> Awwww...so sad this report has come to an end
> I want to thank you for a wonderful trip report!! I enjoyed it so much! We are heading to Universal for the first time this July and reading your review has helped me tons! We have been strictly a WDW family (2-3 trips a year for the past 10 years!!) but my 7 year old and 2 year old (well and me and my husband) adore all things Despicable Me! Plus they also love Dr.Suess and Curious George! So we decided to take a break from WDW and head down to Universal! We are very excited!
> Looking forward to following your next review!



Thank you so much.......really glad you enjoyed reading along 

I'm sure your children......and you and your DH of course will love Universal.....DM is such a fun little ride and the minions or mini-onions as affectionately renamed by mac are just adorable.

There is something for kids of all ages there....Seussland is just wonderful for littlies and bigger ones too  I'm sure you'll all have a blast......and thank you again for reading along


----------



## momofboyz3

Fantastic TR! I've never been but learned so much by your experience. Can't wait to go in July, will be staying at the same hotel as ur family      thanks again for taking the time to write it.


----------



## schumigirl

momofboyz3 said:


> Fantastic TR! I've never been but learned so much by your experience. Can't wait to go in July, will be staying at the same hotel as ur family      thanks again for taking the time to write it.



You're very welcome............. I'm so glad you enjoyed reading it 

I'm sure you will love the parks and RPR.......it's so lovely and very relaxing, but never dull 

Thanks for reading along


----------



## eeyore'sgirl1997

We are going to Universal this March. Not our first time, but our kids are older, so it will be a different kind of trip!  I have loved reading your trip report, and I just have to say, you all have the most amazing smiles!!!!! Glad you loved your trip!!


----------



## schumigirl

eeyore'sgirl1997 said:


> We are going to Universal this March. Not our first time, but our kids are older, so it will be a different kind of trip!  I have loved reading your trip report, and I just have to say, you all have the most amazing smiles!!!!! Glad you loved your trip!!




Thank you so much 

I'm sure you'll have a brilliant trip in March.........it's so close, it'll be here before you know it.

Thanks again for the lovely comments


----------



## macraven

_sorry i am late for the finale of your report but i have an excuse.....

i was at the darkside and i hate my ipad....




i always love your trippie's Carole.
you make everything come to life with what you say and your pictures.


since our dates are not the same again for this year, i'll be using the phone to visit with youse.

thank you so much for sharing your trip with us!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _sorry i am late for the finale of your report but i have an excuse.....
> 
> i was at the darkside and i hate my ipad....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always love your trippie's Carole.
> you make everything come to life with what you say and your pictures.
> 
> 
> since our dates are not the same again for this year, i'll be using the phone to visit with youse.
> 
> thank you so much for sharing your trip with us!_



Lol.......I knew you would wait till you were home to read the last part 

Yes our phone calls are legendary.......Kyle is amazed how long we can chat 

Glad you enjoyed the trippie


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

What a great trip report!! 

Schumi, your photos inspired me to try out Longhorn Steakhouse (the one over by Disney). It was fantastic. One of the best dinners I've had out in a long time and not too expensive either!


----------



## schumigirl

BrinkofSunshine said:


> What a great trip report!!
> 
> Schumi, your photos inspired me to try out Longhorn Steakhouse (the one over by Disney). It was fantastic. One of the best dinners I've had out in a long time and not too expensive either!



Oh I'm so glad to hear that........we love that Longhorn.....never let us down yet  and yes the prices are so reasonable for the meal you get. 

Glad you enjoyed the trippie too


----------



## klineyqueen

Thanks!  I read every entry you made.  We are going to universal for the first time this coming August.  It was great to read your report.  Although I feel full just thinking about all of that chocolate cake and virgin drinks!!!    I am just kidding, but thank you again for taking the time to share!

I was up in the air on which hotel to book but I am definitely going with Royal Pacific.


----------



## schumigirl

klineyqueen said:


> Thanks!  I read every entry you made.  We are going to universal for the first time this coming August.  It was great to read your report.  Although I feel full just thinking about all of that chocolate cake and virgin drinks!!!    I am just kidding, but thank you again for taking the time to share!
> 
> I was up in the air on which hotel to book but I am definitely going with Royal Pacific.



Lol.......just looking at that chocolate cake makes me ill  so I know what you mean.......

Thank you for the lovely comments and glad you're going to the royal Pacific.......I'm sure you'll love it and have a great trip when you go


----------



## ThinkTink09

Really enjoyed reading your trip report! Thanks for sharing


----------



## schumigirl

ThinkTink09 said:


> Really enjoyed reading your trip report! Thanks for sharing



Thank you........glad you enjoyed it


----------



## janeyb

Such an amazing trip report, thank you so much for taking the time to do that.  I've looked forward over the last few days to sitting down in the evenings to read it. 

You have convinced us to try Universal for the first time this August for a week before heading to the Wilderness Lodge.  I'm really excited and can't wait.  My two eldest daughters will be 8 & 9, so a great age for Universal and adding a new dimension to our WDW trips, especially after 10 years.

Now I'm just deciding which hotel to go with and wonder if I could ask your advice?  Originally we were looking at PB, which I love the look of.  However, you have sold RP very well and we could get a club level room at RP for only a little more than a standard room at PB.  In your opinion is club level worth it?  Do they have ice cream/snacks during the day for children?

I am thinking that it probably will be worth it.  My youngest DD is one and I can imagine that not only will we be spending a great deal of time at the resort during the day in pool (especially in August), but I will also be walking back to the resort so she can nap in her pushchair whilst the others remain in the parks.  The air con in the club lounge (for a few quiet moments during the holiday to myself to have a quiet read whilst she sleeps), sounds great to me!

If we go for a club level room, do you have any advice on where a outs in the building to request? Any particular building?

Any advice would be great.  Thank you so much.


----------



## schumigirl

janeyb said:


> Such an amazing trip report, thank you so much for taking the time to do that.  I've looked forward over the last few days to sitting down in the evenings to read it.
> 
> You have convinced us to try Universal for the first time this August for a week before heading to the Wilderness Lodge.  I'm really excited and can't wait.  My two eldest daughters will be 8 & 9, so a great age for Universal and adding a new dimension to our WDW trips, especially after 10 years.
> 
> Now I'm just deciding which hotel to go with and wonder if I could ask your advice?  Originally we were looking at PB, which I love the look of.  However, you have sold RP very well and we could get a club level room at RP for only a little more than a standard room at PB.  In your opinion is club level worth it?  Do they have ice cream/snacks during the day for children?
> 
> I am thinking that it probably will be worth it.  My youngest DD is one and I can imagine that not only will we be spending a great deal of time at the resort during the day in pool (especially in August), but I will also be walking back to the resort so she can nap in her pushchair whilst the others remain in the parks.  The air con in the club lounge (for a few quiet moments during the holiday to myself to have a quiet read whilst she sleeps), sounds great to me!
> 
> If we go for a club level room, do you have any advice on where a outs in the building to request? Any particular building?
> 
> Any advice would be great.  Thank you so much.



Thank you for the lovely comments, and I`m so glad you`re going to Universal......it`s such a fun place to be and we certainly think the RPR is the best place to stay, certainly for us it is.

Club Lounge is in T3 7th floor, we were on the 6th floor for most of our trip but were in T1 for 4 days at the beginning. It wasn't a problem walking over to T3......couple of minutes walk. You could get Club attached to any room if available, but most people seem to be in T3 7th floor. 

T3 is our favourite tower, but T1 has some nice views too.

During the day they have snacks between 12 and 2, it really is just snacks, but you can get coffee, cans of coke/sprite and water throughout the day. Never saw ice cream. 

We found when there are no food offerings the lounge is very quiet. We went in  a couple of times when we were doing laundry and we had it to ourselves, I was lovely and relaxing, so it would be ideal to sit with your little one if it was quiet. 

The breakfast is really nice, we always enjoyed that. We never really ate the snack/appetisers in the evening as we prefer to be out for dinner somewhere but they always looked lovely. My son did eat the chicken mac and cheese one night and loved it 

We did enjoy the Club lounge and I would recommend it and definitely the Royal Pacific


----------



## cocofifi

I'm a tad late, but made it through your entire report.   I've just recently got back on the boards to start planning our trip for next year.  Aaaahh, 17 nights  sounds heavenly!   Americans can take a lesson on how to vacay from Europeans.  I really enjoyed your trip report.  It's given me a wealth of information.  Thanks so much for taking the time to share your trip with us!


----------



## schumigirl

cocofifi said:


> I'm a tad late, but made it through your entire report.   I've just recently got back on the boards to start planning our trip for next year.  Aaaahh, 17 nights  sounds heavenly!   Americans can take a lesson on how to vacay from Europeans.  I really enjoyed your trip report.  It's given me a wealth of information.  Thanks so much for taking the time to share your trip with us!



Oohhh.......happy planning for your next trip........

Yep 17 nights is fun.........we had to up it to 18 this year.........I'm aiming for a month before long 

Thanks for the nice comments, glad you enjoyed it and it helped you


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

I loved reading all about your trip!  We are heading to Universal the end of this month.  After reading your trip report I'm super excited about our first trip there and staying at the Royal Pacific.  I'll admit that I got teary reading the post about your departure day.


----------



## schumigirl

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> I loved reading all about your trip!  We are heading to Universal the end of this month.  After reading your trip report I'm super excited about our first trip there and staying at the Royal Pacific.  I'll admit that I got teary reading the post about your departure day.



Aww thank you so much........last day is always a trial for me.......lol......I'm getting better I think 

Hope you have a wonderful stay at RPR, it's such a beautiful resort and you are so looked after there.........and I'm sure you'll all love the Universal parks......they are so much fun.

Have a great trip


----------



## Jmariab64

Hi!

I'm also a bit late, having just read your trip report, wishing I was in Florida as it's snowing here _again_. We've booked the Royal Pacific for two nights in May, switching to the Cabana Bay for our third and final night at Universal, but after reading your report I'm tempted to just stay all three nights at RPR!

Thank you for a great report!
JB


----------



## earlf1990

I have been reading this report in work over the last few days and was gutted when it started to come to an end (And the pictures died off)

Great work, you seem like such a great family and maybe we will bump into each other in September this year!

Just a quick question if you don't mind, how much does it cost you for 18 days at RPR?


----------



## schumigirl

Jmariab64 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm also a bit late, having just read your trip report, wishing I was in Florida as it's snowing here _again_. We've booked the Royal Pacific for two nights in May, switching to the Cabana Bay for our third and final night at Universal, but after reading your report I'm tempted to just stay all three nights at RPR!
> 
> Thank you for a great report!
> JB



I would stay all 3 nights at RPR if you can.......you won't regret it 



earlf1990 said:


> I have been reading this report in work over the last few days and was gutted when it started to come to an end (And the pictures died off)
> 
> Great work, you seem like such a great family and maybe we will bump into each other in September this year!
> 
> Just a quick question if you don't mind, how much does it cost you for 18 days at RPR?



Thank you both for the lovely comments.......hope you both have great trips


----------



## LuvEeyore

Over the last two days, I read your entire report.  Loved it.  I have never been to universal before and am going in early Jan 2015 with Disney.  Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## schumigirl

LuvEeyore said:


> Over the last two days, I read your entire report.  Loved it.  I have never been to universal before and am going in early Jan 2015 with Disney.  Thanks for sharing your experiences.



Thank you.......glad you enjoyed it


----------



## zimaaaaah

Thanks so much for the wonderful trip report.  Enjoyed the detail and photos greatly.  Your son is just like my nephew; there is no acceptable dessert except chocolate cake 

We just changed our June trip from WDW to Universal and RPH, and I gained a ton of useful, much-needed info from your report.  Thanks again!


----------



## schumigirl

zimaaaaah said:


> Thanks so much for the wonderful trip report.  Enjoyed the detail and photos greatly.  Your son is just like my nephew; there is no acceptable dessert except chocolate cake
> 
> We just changed our June trip from WDW to Universal and RPH, and I gained a ton of useful, much-needed info from your report.  Thanks again!



So glad you enjoyed it..........and really hope you have a wonderful trip when you go


----------



## housemouse

Wonderful trip report! We got to spend 6 days at RPR last year and I fell in love with the place. I'm going back this September for 9 days and I'm bouncing with anticipation. You're trip report certainly helps keep the anticipation going!!


----------



## schumigirl

housemouse said:


> Wonderful trip report! We got to spend 6 days at RPR last year and I fell in love with the place. I'm going back this September for 9 days and I'm bouncing with anticipation. You're trip report certainly helps keep the anticipation going!!



Thank you very much, glad you enjoyed it.

If you see us in September make sure you say hi  and have a great trip


----------



## sydneysmom

I just had to read through your trip report because we are going for the first time to Universal.  What a WONDERFUL trip report!!  It was so much fun "tagging along" with your family and seeing all the things you did.  

We are planning to stay at Royal Pacific as well, so it's nice to see how much you clearly like it.   My husband wants to stay club level as well.  seeing your report has only added to my excitement!  For us, it won't be until June 2016, but for now, this will hold me over and keep planning!

Thank you for sharing your trip with us!!


----------



## macraven

_since carole has less than a month before she heads to the darkside for this year, i hope she will do another trip report for 2014.


i truly love her reports!_


----------



## Senator Tressel

I was wondering if she was going again this year. I'll be staying at RPR from the 19th through the 27th and was hoping to say hi. Which is weird for me because I don't like to bother people.


----------



## macraven

Senator Tressel said:


> I was wondering if she was going again this year. I'll be staying at RPR from the 19th through the 27th and was hoping to say hi. Which is weird for me because I don't like to bother people.



_schumigirl/carole is a people person, so you must look her up when you are at RPH.
she is loads of fun 

your dates are within the time she will be at RPH.


i think the only thing that would keep schumi from sept at RPh would be if she had a gall bladder attack and was laid up in the hospital.

wait, nevermind that.
she had her gall bladder removed so she'll be there._


----------



## schumigirl

sydneysmom said:


> I just had to read through your trip report because we are going for the first time to Universal.  What a WONDERFUL trip report!!  It was so much fun "tagging along" with your family and seeing all the things you did.
> 
> We are planning to stay at Royal Pacific as well, so it's nice to see how much you clearly like it.   My husband wants to stay club level as well.  seeing your report has only added to my excitement!  For us, it won't be until June 2016, but for now, this will hold me over and keep planning!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your trip with us!!



Awwwwww Thank you so much.......I'm so glad you enjoyed it  The club lounge is lovely at RPR..........well, the whole experience at RP is just wonderful. The time will fly in till your trip.......I'm sure you'll love it too. The staff are just wonderful all over the hotel and you really feel so much at home there 



Senator Tressel said:


> I was wondering if she was going again this year. I'll be staying at RPR from the 19th through the 27th and was hoping to say hi. Which is weird for me because I don't like to bother people.



You HAVE to say hi if you see us.........we'll be arriving the 9th September till the 27th.........so our paths will definetely cross at some point. I don't look any different from the pics in this.......well, maybe a year older  it would be lovely to meet you 



macraven said:


> _schumigirl/carole is a people person, so you must look her up when you are at RPH.
> she is loads of fun
> 
> your dates are within the time she will be at RPH.
> 
> 
> i think the only thing that would keep schumi from sept at RPh would be if she had a gall bladder attack and was laid up in the hospital.
> 
> wait, nevermind that.
> she had her gall bladder removed so she'll be there._



Aww thanks for the nice comments............yep.....love meeting up with peeps 

Lol about the gall bladder............but very true.

Was thinking of not doing a trip report this year ....................................

But, maybe I will.......


----------



## sydneysmom

schumigirl said:


> Awwwwww Thank you so much.......I'm so glad you enjoyed it  The club lounge is lovely at RPR..........well, the whole experience at RP is just wonderful. The time will fly in till your trip.......I'm sure you'll love it too. The staff are just wonderful all over the hotel and you really feel so much at home there
> 
> 
> 
> You HAVE to say hi if you see us.........we'll be arriving the 9th September till the 27th.........so our paths will definetely cross at some point. I don't look any different from the pics in this.......well, maybe a year older  it would be lovely to meet you
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thanks for the nice comments............yep.....love meeting up with peeps
> 
> Lol about the gall bladder............but very true.
> 
> Was thinking of not doing a trip report this year ....................................
> 
> But, maybe I will.......



NOOOOO!  Please do a trip report !!  it was so much fun reading this one.    Please!!!!      From someone that knows nothing about Universal, these trip reports truly do help.... not to mention they're just totally fun to read along with and see your fun family pics.  wait...that sounds a bit stalker-ish....


----------



## schumigirl

sydneysmom said:


> NOOOOO!  Please do a trip report !!  it was so much fun reading this one.    Please!!!!      From someone that knows nothing about Universal, these trip reports truly do help.... not to mention they're just totally fun to read along with and see your fun family pics.  wait...that sounds a bit stalker-ish....



Lol about the stalker bit...............well I do like doing trip reports and I'm sure macraven will cajole me a bit also 

Hope we can look forward to one from you too   

It's always lovely to read first timers opinions........they usually love it and that is nice to read about


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Lol about the stalker bit...............well I do like doing trip reports and I'm sure macraven will cajole me a bit also



_do another trippie.


you know you wanna............._


----------



## Senator Tressel

If she doesn't agree to do a trip report, I'll just follow her around during the time I'm there and post what she does.


----------



## sydneysmom

schumigirl said:


> Lol about the stalker bit...............well I do like doing trip reports and I'm sure macraven will cajole me a bit also
> 
> Hope we can look forward to one from you too
> 
> It's always lovely to read first timers opinions........they usually love it and that is nice to read about



For sure, I promise I will !  It's so funny, in the beginning I was actually in a panic mode that we WEREN'T doing Disney... like the Earth was going to blow up or something.  Now, after spending time with all of you wonderful folks on this thread, I'm even more excited than ever to go to only Universal.  I'm not even sad one bit about not doing Disney.... this is a whole new wonderful world!

Your pictures from the trip are fantastic... you can tell how much fun you and your family had and how very close you all are.  It's so sweet!!!


----------



## macraven

Senator Tressel said:


> If she doesn't agree to do a trip report, I'll just follow her around during the time I'm there and post what she does.



_sounds like a plan........_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _do another trippie.
> 
> 
> you know you wanna............._



Well since you ask so nicely..........



Senator Tressel said:


> If she doesn't agree to do a trip report, I'll just follow her around during the time I'm there and post what she does.



I laughed so hard when I read that I dripped fanta outa my mouth onto my iPad........I got an image in my head of you peering around corners watching us.......  That was funny..........you need to post more.......we could do with some more laughs around here 



sydneysmom said:


> For sure, I promise I will !  It's so funny, in the beginning I was actually in a panic mode that we WEREN'T doing Disney... like the Earth was going to blow up or something.  Now, after spending time with all of you wonderful folks on this thread, I'm even more excited than ever to go to only Universal.  I'm not even sad one bit about not doing Disney.... this is a whole new wonderful world!
> 
> Your pictures from the trip are fantastic... you can tell how much fun you and your family had and how very close you all are.  It's so sweet!!!



Universal is amazing, it really is. You will have so much fun there. Thank you again for the nice comments.........we are very close.......people don't believe me when I say we never row on vacations, but we don't. But we do spend a lot of time together all the time anyway.........always fun!

I will look forward to reading your trippie too


----------



## GlendaO

Thanks for the report  I really enjoyed reading it - really, it's one of the best ones I've read on the Darkside!

I especially appreciated the club level information. We've stayed onsite but this is the first year we're staying CL. Your information and photos have us even more excited now!! 

Maybe I'll see you in the lounge; we'll be there September 13th - almost in countdown mode ;-)


----------



## schumigirl

GlendaO said:


> Thanks for the report  I really enjoyed reading it - really, it's one of the best ones I've read on the Darkside!
> 
> I especially appreciated the club level information. We've stayed onsite but this is the first year we're staying CL. Your information and photos have us even more excited now!!
> 
> Maybe I'll see you in the lounge; we'll be there September 13th - almost in countdown mode ;-)



Thanks for the nice comments........so glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Shock13

shumigirl, I just started reading your trip report yesterday when you replied to my thread when I asked if 5 days was too much and you went for 17! Talk about a very relaxing vacation. So far I'm loving your trip report! It's getting me excited for my upcoming trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Shock13 said:


> shumigirl, I just started reading your trip report yesterday when you replied to my thread when I asked if 5 days was too much and you went for 17! Talk about a very relaxing vacation. So far I'm loving your trip report! It's getting me excited for my upcoming trip.



It is a very relaxing resort..........glad you are enjoying the trip report


----------



## Mad4Dizne

This is making me want to push up our US/IOA trip!


----------



## schumigirl

Mad4Dizne said:


> This is making me want to push up our US/IOA trip!



Thank you................Universal will be worth waiting for I'm sure whenever you get to go


----------

